# THE BIG WEIGHTLOSS THREAD! **Loser of the month with a massive 17lbs gone - Shanka**



## Vici

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/smileys/8cd99586-2104-4c88-9f98-4800.gif https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/smileys/d2ac217f-da9b-4bcb-b21c-32d1.gif https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/smileys/f5ae32d2-e97a-41de-9fb2-5d86.gif https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/smileys/385d7c57-ae19-4540-ae67-804e.gif
*BnB's BIG Weightloss Thread*
​ 
*"Weigh In" and weight loss updates will be made on Friday and Monday evenings, so if everyone could post their weight loss for the week i will update the list on the main page so we can see how everyone is doing.*

 Good luck ladies :flower:
​ 

*Week 1 - Week 4 : Total loss of 291.7lbs = 20.8 stone 
Loser of the month : Pinksnowball with a fabulous weightloss of 19lbs *


Spoiler
*FRIDAY WEIGHERS*
*Vici* : Start 224 - Lose 68 - Loss so far 5lb -2lb -2lb -1lb
*nievesmama* : Start 146 - Lose 20 - Loss so far 2lb *+2lb* -4lb No loss
*LaDY* : Start 168 - Lose 42 - Loss so far 15lb -6lb- 2lb -4lb -3lb
*happy&healthy* : Start 192 - Lose 17 - Loss so far 6lb -2lb -2lb -1lb -1lb
*rafwife* : Start 193 - Lose 40 -Loss so far 11lb -5lb -1.5lb -2lb -2.5lb
*Kimboowee* : Start 231 - Lose 97 - Loss so far 7.5lb -3lb *+0.5lb* -2lb -2lb
*ArticBaby* : Start 280 - Lose 50 - Loss so far 17lb -10lb -2lb -1lb -4lb
*serina27* : Start 221 - Lose 61 - Loss so far 9lb -5lb -1lb -1lb -2lb
*Becky* : Start 129.5 - Lose 10.5 - Loss so far 1.5lb -1.5lb
*RJ01* : Start 152 - Lose 21 - Loss so far 5.5lb -3lb -1lb No Loss -1.5lb
*netty* : Start 156 - Lose 24 - Loss so far 9.5lb -4lb -3.5lb -1lb -1lb
*Taperjeangirl* - Lose 60lb - Loss so far 12lb -9lb -3lb
*mandaa1220 * : Start 154 - Lose 20 - Loss so far 6lb -3lb -3lb
*polo_princess* : Start 139 - Lose 14 - Loss so far 9lb -4lb -3lb -1lb -1lb
*baboo* : Start 169 - Lose 28 - Loss so far 15lb -4lb -5lb -3lb -3lb
*sam*~*louize* : Start 136 - Lose 7 - Loss so far 5lb -2lbNo loss -1lb-2lb
*MummyToAmberx* : Start 226 - Lose 43lbs - Loss so far 6lb -3lb -3lb
*Donna35* : Start 284 - Lose 112 - Loss so far 3lb- 6lb *+1lb +2lb*
*JayleighAnn* : Start 182 - Lose 42 - Loss so far 4lb -1lb -7lb *+4lb*
*sapphire20* : Start 162 - Lose 22 - Loss so far 4lb -3lb -1lb No Loss No loss
*Incubator* : Start 172 - Lose 42 - Loss so far 2lbs No Loss -1 -1lb No loss
*Snowball* : Start 142 - Lose 16 - Loss so far 6lbs -3lb -1.5lb No Loss -1.5lb

*MONDAY WEIGHERS*
*xxxjacxxx* : Start173 - Lose28 - Loss so far 18lbs -7lb -4lb -4lb -3lb
*Mummycat* : Start 225 - Lose 70 - Loss so far 10.5lbs -4.5lb -2lb  No Loss-4lb
*Pinksnowball* : Start 340 - Lose 58 - Loss so far 19lbs -2lb -10lb  -4lb-3lb
*helen1234* : Start 196 - Lose 42 - Loss so far 11lbs -4lb -5lb -2lb
*Pinkgirl* : Start 166 - Lose 26lb - Loss so far 6.5lbs -3lb -3lb -0.5lb
*Dizzyisacow* : Start 15.2st - Lose 5.2st - Loss so far 3lbs -3lb No loss
*Shanka* : Start 229 - Lose ? - Loss so far 14lbs -7lb -5lb -2lb
*nessajane* : Start 140 - Lose 21 - Loss so far 3.5lbs -3.5lb
*Harveysmum369* : Start 232 - Lose 92 - Loss so far 7lbs -7lb No loss
*KimxNxBeggsy* : Start 140 - Lose 14 - Loss so far 0lbs -2lb *+1lb* No Loss *+ 1lb*
*HannahGraceee * : Start 214 - Lose 70 - Loss so far 0.5lbs -4lb *+5lb* -1lb -0.5lb
*coccyx* : Start 177 - Lose 42 - Loss so far 8lbs - 2lbs -2lbs -2lbs -2lbs
*Tiggertea* : Start 157 - Lose 42 - Loss so far 8lbs -5lb -2lb -1lbNo loss


*Buttonose82* : Start 165 - Lose 10 - Loss so far 3.4lbs -3lb -0.4lb
*Aurora* : Start 295.3 - Lose 30 - Loss so far 5.3lbs -1.7lb -3.6lb
*Tasha41* : Start 141 - Lose 35 - Loss so far 2lbs -2lb
*Elli21* : Start 217 - Lose 53 - Loss so far 3lbs -3lb No Loss




*MONTHLY WEIGHERS*
Month 1 Month 2 Month 3 Month 4
*Cooney* : Start 243 - Lose 93 - Loss so far 8lbs -8lb

*Week 5 - Week 8 : Total loss of 115.7lbs = 8.27 stone 
Loser of the month : Shanka with a fabulous weightloss of 17lbs *


Spoiler
*Month 2*
Running total of loss so far this year Week 5 Week 6 Week 7 Week 8​
*Vici* : Start 224 - Lose 68 - 6lbs -2lbs *+1lb* No loss *+2lbs*
*nievesmama* : Start 146 - Lose 20 - 5lbs -3lbs No loss
*LaDY* : Start 168 - Lose 42 - 24lbs -1lbs-4lbs -2lbs-2lbs
*Kimboowee* : Start 231 - Lose 97 - 14lb -5lbs *+0.75lbs* No loss -1.5lbs
*ArticBaby* : Start 280 - Lose 50 - 22lb *+2lbs* -6lbs -1lbs No loss
*serina27* : Start 221 - Lose 61 - 10lb  No loss -1lb
*RJ01* : Start 152 - Lose 21 - 10lbs -2lbs -2.5 bs No loss -0.5lbs
*netty* : Start 156 - Lose 24 - 15.5lbs -1.5lbs -1.5lb-1lbs -1lb
*mandaa1220 * : Start 154 - Lose 20 - 10.2lbs -2lbs -1.5lbsNo weigh in-0.7lbs
*polo_princess* : Start 139 - Lose 14 - 11lbs -1lb -1lb
*baboo* : Start 169 - Lose 28 - 24lbs -2lbs -2lb -3lbs-3lbs
*sam*~*louize* : Start 136 - Lose 7 - 6lbs No loss -1lbs
*MummyToAmberx* : Start 226 - Lose 43lbs - 11.5lbs -5.5lbs No Loss
*JayleighAnn* : Start 182 - Lose 42 - 8lbs -4lbs *+3lbs*
*sapphire20* : Start 162 - Lose 22 - 5lb -2lbs No loss *+1lbs*
*helen1234* : Start 196 - Lose 42 - 14.25lbs -3lbs *+1lb* -0.25lbs *+1lbs*
*Shanka* : Start 229 - Lose ? -31lbs -6lbs -2lbs -5lbs -4lbs
*Tiggertea* : Start 157 - Lose 42 - 9lbs -1lbs No loss
*happy&healthy* : Start 192 - Lose 17 - 6lb No loss
*rafwife* : Start 193 - Lose 40 -12lb -1lbs 
*Becky* : Start 129.5 - Lose 10.5 - 4.5lb No loss-0.5lbs
*Incubator* : Start 172 - Lose 42 - 2lbs No loss 
*Snowball* : Start 142 - Lose 16 - 8lbs -2lbs
*Elli21* : Start 217 - Lose 53 - 3lbs No weigh in
*Taperjeangirl* - Lose 60lb - 13lbs -1lbs 
*Donna35* : Start 284 - Lose 112 - 3lb


*MONDAY WEIGHERS*
*xxxjacxxx* : Start173 - Lose28 - 23lbs -2lbs -3.5lbs -2lbs
*Mummycat* : Start 225 - Lose 70 - 10.5lbs No loss *+2lbs*
*Pinkgirl* : Start 166 - Lose 26lb - 8.5lbs -1lbs No Loss -1lbs
*Dizzyisacow* : Start 15.2st - Lose 5.2st - 4lbs  -1lbs -3lbs No loss No weigh in
*nessajane* : Start 140 - Lose 21 - 4lbs -0.5lbs -1lb No loss
*Charlotteee* : Start 166 - Lose 26 - 2.5lbs -3lbs*+2lbs* -1lbs -0.5lbs
*Harveysmum369* : Start 232 - Lose 92 - 8lbs -1lb 
*KimxNxBeggsy* : Start 140 - Lose 14 - 0lbs
*HannahGraceee * : Start 214 - Lose 70 - 0.5lbs No loss 
*coccyx* : Start 177 - Lose 42 - 11lbs -3lbs 
*Pinksnowball* : Start 340 - Lose 58 - 19lbs No weigh in 


*MONTHLY WEIGHERS*
Month 1 Month 2 Month 3 Month 4
*Cooney* : Start 243 - Lose 93 - Loss so far 16lbs -8lbs



*Month 3*
Running total of loss so far this year Week 9 Week 10 Week 11 Week 12​
*Vici* : Start 224 - Lose 68 - 6lbs 
*nievesmama* : Start 146 - Lose 20 - 5lbs 
*LaDY* : Start 168 - Lose 42 - 24lbs 
*Kimboowee* : Start 231 - Lose 97 - 14lb 
*ArticBaby* : Start 280 - Lose 50 - 22lb 
*serina27* : Start 221 - Lose 61 - 10lb  
*RJ01* : Start 152 - Lose 21 - 10lbs 
*netty* : Start 156 - Lose 24 - 15.5lbs 
*mandaa1220 * : Start 154 - Lose 20 - 10.2lbs 
*polo_princess* : Start 139 - Lose 14 - 11lbs 
*baboo* : Start 169 - Lose 28 - 24lbs [
*sam*~*louize* : Start 136 - Lose 7 - 6lbs 
*MummyToAmberx* : Start 226 - Lose 43lbs - 11.5lbs 
*JayleighAnn* : Start 182 - Lose 42 - 8lbs 
*sapphire20* : Start 162 - Lose 22 - 5lb 
*helen1234* : Start 196 - Lose 42 - 14.25lbs 
*Shanka* : Start 229 - Lose ? -31lbs 
*Tiggertea* : Start 157 - Lose 42 - 9lbs 
*Becky* : Start 129.5 - Lose 10.5 - 4.5lb 


*MONDAY WEIGHERS*
*xxxjacxxx* : Start173 - Lose28 - 23lbs 
*Mummycat* : Start 225 - Lose 70 - 10.5lbs 
*Pinkgirl* : Start 166 - Lose 26lb - 8.5lbs
*Dizzyisacow* : Start 15.2st - Lose 5.2st - 4lbs  
*nessajane* : Start 140 - Lose 21 - 4lbs 
*Charlotteee* : Start 166 - Lose 26 - 2.5lbs 


*MONTHLY WEIGHERS*
Month 1 Month 2 Month 3 Month 4
*Cooney* : Start 243 - Lose 93 - Loss so far 16lbs -8lbs

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/blinkies/Ifyoucandream-DollzMania.gif


*Blinkie collection** click HERE*
​


----------



## nievesmama

Karen :
Start weight 10 1/2 stone (146 lbs ish)
I want to lose 20lbs, i need to get back in my size 10s!!!!


----------



## Donna35

Ok I'll bite the bullet and be first lol. Really hoping this thread shames me into keeping on track:thumbup:

My name is Donna

Starting weight (gulp) 20stone3pound:nope:
Current weight 19stone12pounds
Goal weight 12stone

So I'm aiming to lose about 8stone. I get weighed on a Wednesday in Slimming World so is it ok if I then post the difference on that Friday?


----------



## polo_princess

I'm going to go and weigh myself right now :blush: god help me


----------



## LaDY

My name is Anita 

Starting weight: 12stones (now that iv already lost a stone as i started my diet some time ago)

Would like to loose 42lbs! x


----------



## nievesmama

I had to run upstairs to weigh myself, then spent 5 mins working out pounds and stone :blush:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

My name is Jac

I weigh......I will update this in the morning as Ive eaten far too much and drun k far too much vodka to contemplate the scales right now....and anyways I weight less in the mornings... but as a guide I have about 2 stone to lose for starters. Be happy at a size 1o then:thumbup:

Goal weight is 10st 2 _= dress size 10 woop!


----------



## polo_princess

Right ive updated the list so far ...

Donna, post on the Weds when you find out if you want and i'll just update it on Fri when i do all of the others?


----------



## JayleighAnn

Jayleigh 

Starting weight is *gulp* - 182lbs
Want to loose - 42lbs


----------



## baboo

Alexa
Starting weight 169lbs
would like to lose 28lbs


----------



## Pinkgirl

I need new batteries in my weighing scales (obviously) worn them out! lol
I will update when i know...gosh i dread even stepping on then! Wont be starting my diet till second week of january though! got too much chocolate in the house till then! hehe
x


----------



## happy&healthy

Name: Annie

Start weight--192

Want to lose 17 pounds (I am very tall so this loss will put me at a healthy BMI)


----------



## ArticBaby

Hi :hi:

Count me in :happydance:. I want to lose 50 pounds or more :thumbup:


:flower:


----------



## coccyx

oh dear...KIM weight 177lbs would like to lose 42 lbs


----------



## Pyrrhic

Starting weight 190lbs (thankfully I am very tall!)
Goal weight 150lbs
Total weight to lose 40lbs


----------



## Kimboowee

Meee please!

Start 231lbs
To loose 97lbs

I've lost 33lbs so far but that dont count =[


----------



## stephwiggy

Is it ok if i join in ??!? 

I'm steph and my currect weight is 17st 7 think thas about 245lbs 

I need to loose at least 3 stone - lets call it 50lbs 

I wann be under 200 lb to help with health and to get that BFP


----------



## cooney

Cooney
Start weight (as of last month) 263
Want's to loose 93 more lbs
Lost 20 already, so down to 243


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: ladies and welcome

I'll update the main list when i've woken up :lol:


----------



## Harveysmum369

Donna
Starting weight 232 lbs(ooh that sounds bad!!)
Want to lose 92lbs
xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Have now updated everyone onto the main list :flower:

Hopefully seeing it written down will give us all a kick up the bottom!!


----------



## xKimx

Name : Kim :D
Weight : Last time i was 10st 2lb ( i will need to update when i buy my scales this week lol )
Want to lose : 1 and a half stone:D


----------



## HannahGraceee

hiya :) im 214 pounds and wanna lose 70lbs :) x x


----------



## zowiey

Hi! 

Is it ok if I join?
I'm Zoe, just weighed myself, and I am *gulp* 210lbs! Eeek! I would like to loose 42lbs for now. 
That was a harsh wake up call!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Morning!:coffee:
I would like to join this group, but havent got a set of scales yet, will update as soon as I have em! Ive already started watching what I eat (started on monday this week!), and would like to lose a stone and keep it off for a wedding in April (think I am currently a size 12).
Good luck folks! :thumbup:


----------



## Linzi

Id like to do it please :) But our scales have just broken (not a good sign right?) so Ill have to go to the shops & do it there. 

x


----------



## nessajane

Im in :thumbup: But not starting dieting till Monday 4th!!

Weighed this morning 140lb 
Want to lose 21lb.... I WILL DO THIS!!!


----------



## polo_princess

All updated, for the members where we have more than 1 with the same name ive put the intitials of their usernames in brackets so we know who is who :thumbup:


----------



## Jkelmum

starting weight 221lb :(
Goal to loose 2~3lb a week with a total od 61lb to loose


----------



## polo_princess

How is everyone doing on day one? 

Ive not eaten much today, only had half a sandwich and packet of crisps, but had a sneaky lattee which isnt very healthy :lol:


----------



## Jkelmum

Ive had a skinny latte and 1 slice toast at 12 cos i got up late :lol: ...Making sheperds pie for tea ...I,ll have it with a steam fresh veg bag and kids are having it with roast potatoes and yorkshire puddings but i am skippin that and fillin up on veg


----------



## HannahGraceee

I've Been ok had shredded wheat ( no sugar) and semi skimmed milk and for lunch I'm having weight watchers tomateo soup and low cal jelly :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

serina27 said:


> Ive had a skinny latte and 1 slice toast at 12 cos i got up late :lol: ...Making sheperds pie for tea ...I,ll have it with a steam fresh veg bag and kids are having it with roast potatoes and yorkshire puddings but i am skippin that and fillin up on veg

 that's what I normally do half a plate of veg lol x x


----------



## Harveysmum369

Im doing ok,Am making fish pie for dinner.Have had cereal this morning and a sandwich for lunch.xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

I skipped breakfast :blush:

Had some tomato soup and wholemeal bread for lunch. Not feeling great today though, so had about 1/3 bowl of soup.

Not sure what to have for dinner yet.


----------



## polo_princess

I dont know what we're having either ... grilled tuna steak with egg noodles and a drop of soy sauce and sesame oil or chicken and salad ... OH wont decide :hissy:


----------



## Kimboowee

I had a fry up - a healthy one though within SW rules! We're having steak with spicey sweet potato wedges and peas for tea yuummmmmm!!


----------



## xKimx

I have had 

Breakfast : glass of orange juice and thats all :blush:
Lunch : Bacon sandwich and a glass of diluted orange juice
Dinner : I am having steak pie and mash potatoes and turnip broccoli and sweetcorn :blush:

No snacks so far


----------



## ArticBaby

Hi :hi:

Dont forget me. I want to lose 50 or more pounds. 

Did good this morning, had a protien shake and cup of tea :thumbup:, and good workout later


:flower:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm just having a weight watchers chicken curry tonight :) me and my mum have a vet going who ever loses the most by next week gets £20 x x


----------



## Pyrrhic

I think I'll be having veggie chilli baked in a wholemeal tortilla wrap rather than with rice, and some spicy sweetcorn.


----------



## Snowball

Me! :D

Name: Sue
Weight: 142lbs
Aim to lose: 16lbs

Today I have had 2 apples and 2 shape yougarts. For dinner I'm having lasagne :)


----------



## polo_princess

ArticBaby said:


> Hi :hi:
> 
> Dont forget me. I want to lose 50 or more pounds.
> 
> Did good this morning, had a protien shake and cup of tea :thumbup:, and good workout later
> 
> 
> :flower:

Whats your first name hun so i can add you


----------



## Pyrrhic

I am getting hungry :dohh:


----------



## ArticBaby

polo_princess said:


> ArticBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi :hi:
> 
> Dont forget me. I want to lose 50 or more pounds.
> 
> Did good this morning, had a protien shake and cup of tea :thumbup:, and good workout later
> 
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Whats your first name hun so i can add youClick to expand...

My first name...Sharon

thanks


----------



## Kimboowee

For anybody who thinks that they're never going to be able to loose xx amount of weight read this!

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/life/...tracy-lose-10-stone-in-a-year-86908-21932983/


----------



## JennieyL

Jenniey! Starting 196.8... want to loose 46.8 :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I didn't get up until 2pm so no breakfast or dinner for me:blush:
Ive had a chicken burger and roastie potatoes for tea though.....I dont officially start my cambridge diet until monday though so its ok.


----------



## polo_princess

Done :thumbup:

Im soooooooo hungry :(

Had chicken and salad for dinner at about 4.30pm and im hungry again now :hissy:

Is it just me or when your on a diet, all you can think about is food? :rofl:


----------



## Harveysmum369

Totally agree with you...im sooo hungry and I had my dinner only an hour ago,but im gonna be strong!!!
Someone told me most of the time when you think you are hungry you are really thirsty,so drink a glass of water,if you are still hungry after that then you eat something :)
xxx


----------



## Becky

Becky

Start of diet weight (May 09) - 168lbs
Current weight - 129.5lbs
To lose - 10.5lbs


----------



## cooney

Lately I have been having two cookies for breakfast.
Only 50 cal each. 
Still seems bad. It's all good just as long as you eat breakfast right? lol...


----------



## xKimx

Well i had a wee portion size dinner:D And am full :D hopefully ill stay that way ..


----------



## Pyrrhic

Just finished dinner and waiting for my food to settle so I can go for a run. I'm still not feeling great, so it will be a quick one!

If you girls are still feeling hungry, drink lots of water! Apparently sometimes when we think we're hungry, we're actually thirsty as the signals from the brain are similar.


----------



## nievesmama

Hmm ive not done great as we have a roast on New Year, plus we had cheesecake :blush:
Tomorrow i am really going to go for it!!


----------



## Becky

I am having steak jacket potato and salad for dinner cant wait am starving x


----------



## polo_princess

Becky your doing SW arent you?


----------



## Becky

polo_princess said:


> Becky your doing SW arent you?

I am indeed x


----------



## polo_princess

Everyone on SW seems to be able to eat loads :lol:

I want to do it but dont think i've enough to lose


----------



## Becky

polo_princess said:


> Everyone on SW seems to be able to eat loads :lol:
> 
> I want to do it but dont think i've enough to lose

I eat like a pig constantly stuffing my face :) 

I think aslong as your not taking your BMI below the healthy range it is fine x


----------



## Incubator

Hi.

I'm Anna - please can I join too? I'm not starting my diet until tomorrow though...

I weigh (yikes, never said it out loud before!) 172 pounds and I want to lose at least 42 pounds. Ideally I'd like to do it before my birthday at the end of April.

Good luck everyone.

x


----------



## helen1234

Helen 

196lbs want to lose 42lbs eeek


----------



## Pyrrhic

helen1234 said:


> Helen
> 
> 196lbs want to lose 42lbs eeek

We are very similar! I know we can both do it :thumbup:


----------



## helen1234

rafwife said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> Helen
> 
> 196lbs want to lose 42lbs eeek
> 
> We are very similar! I know we can both do it :thumbup:Click to expand...

:yipee: yep i'm determined i aint gonna be the beach whale in egypt in march lol. will help once i get my new pram be off walking


----------



## polo_princess

Done, and ive now made a sticky so this doesnt get lost in amongst all of the journals

Quite a lot of people seem to be wanting to lose 42lbs ... its the magic number :lol:


----------



## Pyrrhic

helen1234 said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> Helen
> 
> 196lbs want to lose 42lbs eeek
> 
> We are very similar! I know we can both do it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee: yep i'm determined i aint gonna be the beach whale in egypt in march lol. will help once i get my new pram be off walkingClick to expand...

I'm going to Tenerife in March! We can motivate each other :happydance:


----------



## xKimx

Hope you all doing ok :happydance: I have not snacked soo proud :cloud9:


----------



## Pyrrhic

KimxNxBeggsy said:


> Hope you all doing ok :happydance: I have not snacked soo proud :cloud9:

Well done! I've not snacked either :happydance:

I was feeling quite ill this afternoon, but have since had 6 glasses of water and a nice healthy dinner and feel great now. My poor diet over the holidays was causing havoc with me!


----------



## polo_princess

Ive snacked a bit ... but only eaten 900 cals so plenty of leeway

I had an individual sized christmas pudding what was leftover with brandy butter but it was rank so i only ate 3 spoonfuls :lol: Oh and 2 shortbread biscuits

What? Im a hungry hippo :lol:


----------



## cooney

Is there anyone else on here who needs to loose around 100lbs? I get so much help from all you beautiful ladies but It would be nice to pare up with someone who has as much to loose as I do. :blush:


----------



## xKimx

I am working in the Chinese take away tomorrow:cry: What do i do :shock: Do you think boiled rice with boiled chicken and pepper and onion with a tiny bit of oyster sauce would be ok :blush:


----------



## Pyrrhic

KimxNxBeggsy said:


> I am working in the Chinese take away tomorrow:cry: What do i do :shock: Do you think boiled rice with boiled chicken and pepper and onion with a tiny bit of oyster sauce would be ok :blush:

Could you skip the rice and have more veggies and chicken instead? If not, it sounds pretty healthy :)


----------



## ArticBaby

Hi, this is Sharon

I see everyone posted their starting weight on there. I was a little ashamed at first to post it on here :blush:. But I think this will be my wake up call :happydance:

Okay here it goes....280 lbs :cry:. Still leave it as 50lbs to lose. 


thanks again :flower:


----------



## Chris77

I don't know what I weigh now as I haven't stepped on a scale since 2005. BUT judging from Wii Fit....I need to lose about 70 pounds. :blush: So embarrassing to admit that. :blush: I've never been overweight in my life! :blush:

I would weigh myself for better accuracy but I'm deathly afraid of scales. I had an eating disorder for 10 years and am so afraid of them now.....more so now because of the weight I've gained. :argh:

While I am embarking on my weight loss journey, I'm going to ask you ladies if you can do me a favor?? Can you please let me know if I seem to be going back to eating disorder behaviors? (just a little background I was hospitalized 2x for anorexia) I have started dieting and exercising 4 days ago and am VERY scared! I've even wanted to do my workouts twice in one day!! I'm going to post my food intake and my exercise program. Whenever I start exercising, it ALWAYS leads to an eating disorder again. :dohh: I tend to have very black and white thinking....meaning it's all or nothing. And when I diet, I DIET!! Which is a huge reason why I've gained so much weight in the first place. :dohh: I knew 30 pounds ago (roughly based on clothing size) that I needed to watch it but I was soo petrified of the scale and my eating disorder starting up again that I stayed far away from any kind of exercising, thereby gaining more weight. :dohh: So, I was content with being fat so long as it meant there was no chance of my eating disorder coming back. But I can't put off dieting and exercising any longer. I'm not in therapy atm, so I'm really going to need help. I also have DH keeping an eye on me...but don't want to put all that on him.

Thanks ladies. :hugs:


----------



## JennieyL

helen1234 said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> Helen
> 
> 196lbs want to lose 42lbs eeek
> 
> We are very similar! I know we can both do it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee: yep i'm determined i aint gonna be the beach whale in egypt in march lol. will help once i get my new pram be off walkingClick to expand...

we are similar as well.. I need all the help I can get.. when I am on a diet.. I just want to eat all the bad food I can.. I need motivation.. im trying so hard lol


----------



## cooney

ArticBaby said:


> Hi, this is Sharon
> 
> I see everyone posted their starting weight on there. I was a little ashamed at first to post it on here :blush:. But I think this will be my wake up call :happydance:
> 
> Okay here it goes....280 lbs :cry:. Still leave it as 50lbs to lose.
> 
> 
> thanks again :flower:

Don't be embarrassed. Just think about the positive. Us big girls loose weight a lot faster than some of the skinnier ones. You should be able to loose 50lbs in no time! :thumbup:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Chris77 said:


> I don't know what I weigh now as I haven't stepped on a scale since 2005. BUT judging from Wii Fit....I need to lose about 70 pounds. :blush: So embarrassing to admit that. :blush: I've never been overweight in my life! :blush:
> 
> I would weigh myself for better accuracy but I'm deathly afraid of scales. I had an eating disorder for 10 years and am so afraid of them now.....more so now because of the weight I've gained. :argh:
> 
> While I am embarking on my weight loss journey, I'm going to ask you ladies if you can do me a favor?? Can you please let me know if I seem to be going back to eating disorder behaviors? (just a little background I was hospitalized 2x for anorexia) I have started dieting and exercising 4 days ago and am VERY scared! I've even wanted to do my workouts twice in one day!! I'm going to post my food intake and my exercise program. Whenever I start exercising, it ALWAYS leads to an eating disorder again. :dohh: I tend to have very black and white thinking....meaning it's all or nothing. And when I diet, I DIET!! Which is a huge reason why I've gained so much weight in the first place. :dohh: I knew 30 pounds ago (roughly based on clothing size) that I needed to watch it but I was soo petrified of the scale and my eating disorder starting up again that I stayed far away from any kind of exercising, thereby gaining more weight. :dohh: So, I was content with being fat so long as it meant there was no chance of my eating disorder coming back. But I can't put off dieting and exercising any longer. I'm not in therapy atm, so I'm really going to need help. I also have DH keeping an eye on me...but don't want to put all that on him.
> 
> Thanks ladies. :hugs:

awww Honey, we will help you!
we are all here to help each other on this thread, no matter how much weight we have to lose and your no different:hugs:
Feel free to post your food diary etc and I'm sure someone will pull you up if you start to slip:thumbup:

Good Luck x


----------



## Harveysmum369

cooney said:


> Is there anyone else on here who needs to loose around 100lbs? I get so much help from all you beautiful ladies but It would be nice to pare up with someone who has as much to loose as I do. :blush:


Hiya!I have to lose 92lbs,well that will get me down to almost my ideal weight :happydance:
Donna
xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

Can I join please :)

we started our healthy eating/ getting healthy thing today so saturday will be my regular weight check day!

Starting weight is 165lb, instead of setting a end goal (because we are currently TTC) I am instead going to set myself smaller goals so my first goal is to lose 10lb, once i reach that I will set another goal :) I find i get unmotivated at setting large goal as it seems too far away


----------



## netty

Hi can i join too?
i am lynette
i weigh 11st 2 = 156lbs
goal weight 9stone 6 = 132lbs
total loss - 24lbs
my bmi is 28.5 at mo will be 24 at target
my mum is taking me to a health spa in may if i have reached target!


----------



## Pyrrhic

No one should be embarrassed about how much they weigh, because in 6 months you will be a totally different person! :happydance:

When I was losing weight before, what I found to be a good motivator was breaking it up. So say you had 50lbs to lose, at different stages you would give yourself a (non food!) reward! ie...

10lbs - subscription to a magazine you love

20lbs- Get your nails done/facial

40lbs- go out for a night with your mates/OH ie cinema, theatre, comedy show, etc

50lbs- new outfit to celebrate your goal!

I'll be thinking of some things tonight for myself :) Remember, they have to be things that you _really_ want, but wouldn't normally get for yourself!


----------



## polo_princess

:hugs: Sharon, dont feel bad hun, we're all in here to support eachother for the same reason, be it having 5lbs or 50lbs to lose

I'll update the new ladies on the list once ive finished tucking into my low fat caeser salad :cloud9:

Been a good girl today so far, my only trouble is the scales ... they talk to me "come on holly, get on, lets see how much you weigh" ALL of the time, i must resist weighing myself everyday, i know its a pointless exercise so dont know why i do it :lol:

Nic im loving your idea about the "treats" ... i might think some up for myself later!! Ladies Nic is the queen of motivation, listen to her :lol:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Did a really healthy Tesco shop today :happydance:

It will be veggie burgers and sweet potato wedges for dinner tonight.

Tomorrow night with be a yummy salad. I'll post the recipe up in the other thread :thumbup:

I got some nice granola cereal at Tescos. It's by Nick Nairn, and is oat granola clusters with golden syrup. really, really tasty and about 150 cals per bowl. Lots of protein too, which means you stay fuller for longer. Ideal for breakfast!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Here's some healthy eating info I've posted up on BnB before. Just in case it's helpful for anyone!

Click the spoiler to open.


*Nutrition Key Points:*


Spoiler
Obviously nutrition is very important to any fitness. What you put into your body is what your body will then use a fuel. Put the wrong things into your body, and your body won't work to it's true effectiveness. 

The club in no way shape or form is about dieting. In fact restricting your food intake while undertaking strenous exercise is detrimental. *The key is healthy, balanced eating and exercise.*

The key things to remember are:

* Always eat three balanced meals a day; breakfast lunch and dinner. Don't skip meals!

* Snacks can form part of a healthy lifestyle, but stay away from junk food. Fruits and vegetables are recommended (we'll get into suggested snacks further on)

* Cut out excess caffine and excess sugars from your diet. Do you really need to drink coke? Or have a chocolate biscuit? No, not really....Just one can a day of coke can increase your weight by 16lbs in a year. That's over a stone....

* Eat less salt. Adults should have no more than 6g salt a day. Don't add extra salt to food, and stay away from canned produce as much as possible. 
High salt content is more than 1.5g salt per 100g (or 0.6g sodium). Low salt content is 0.3g salt or less per 100g (or 0.1g sodium).

* Drink plenty of water. Aim to drink 6 to 8 glasses of water, or other fluids, every day to stop us getting dehydrated. This is a basic amount, when exercising you will need more. Sometimes when you feel hungry, your body will actually be thirsty. Drink plenty of water to stop that happening. Fizzy, caffeine drinks also dehydrate you.

* Eat plenty of fruits, vegetables, grains, and legumes&#8212;foods high in complex carbohydrates, fiber, vitamins, and minerals, low in fat, and free of cholesterol. 

* Keep portions moderate. If you are eating three balanced meals a day, with healthy snacks then you shouldn't need to load up at dinner. If you're giving yourself the same portion sizes as you're husband then it's time to stop! 

* Don't calories count. If you are eating healthy and exercising then there is no reason to calorie count. Be aware if what you are eating, but don't obsess over numbers. In fact, the fitter you are and the more exercises you do, the more calories you're body will need!

* Take it slow. Changes don't happen overnight, and if they did then you'd be less likely to stick with it. If you snack constantly on junk food between meals, limit it at first rather than cut it out completely. If you have 3 cans of coke a day, cut it down to one every other day. Don't be afraid to give yourself 'cheat meals' once a week either. If you are watching every other aspect of your diet and fitness, one cheat meal a week is fine and will help keep you motivated. In my house, Saturday night is takeaway night!

*The pyramids:*


Spoiler
These are fairly self explanatory, but offer a visual aid as to what your overall healthy eating goals should be. 

https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/images/HealthyEatingPyramidresize.gif

https://www.mayoclinic.com/images/image_popup/fn7_vegetarian.jpg

*Good and Bad Fats:*


Spoiler
Fat is good for you, it's just a case of eating the right types.

Fats and oils are made up of basic units called fatty acids. Each type of fat or oil is a mixture of different fatty acids.

*Monounsaturated Fatty Acids* (MUFA) are found mainly in vegetable oils, nuts, seeds and some plant foods. They are liquid at room temperature.
Polyunsaturated Fatty Acids (PUFA) are found mainly in vegetable oils, fish and seafood. They are liquid or soft at room temperature. Omega-3 and omega-6 fatty acids are types of PUFA and are considered essential fatty acids because our bodies cannot make them, thus they must be obtained through the diet.

*Saturated Fatty Acids* are usually solid at room temperature and are found mainly in foods from animal sources like meat, dairy products and butter. Some vegetable oils such as coconut, palm kernel and palm oil are saturated.

*Trans Fatty Acid*s are liquid vegetable oils that have been chemically processed to become solid at room temperature through the addition of hydrogen atoms. These hydrogenated and partially hydrogenated oils are used in some margarines and fried foods as well as to improve the flavor, texture and shelf-life of processed snack foods like cookies and crackers.
Which fats are recommended?

Emphasise consumption of monounsaturated and omega-3 fatty acids.
Limit consumption of saturated and trans fats (listed as hydrogenated or partially hydrogenated vegetable oils on labels)

You will never be able to limit fat from your diet, the key is to eat the right type

*carbohydrates:*


Spoiler
*Carbohydrates are the primary fuel source for your body during exercise.* We'll get more into eating for high intensity exercise later, but for low intensity exercise where you are just starting to get fit then it is important to realise you don't load up on carbs, or make an effort to eat more. However it is important to eat a regular amount, and you should base your diet around healthy carbs.

When your body does not receive enough carbohydrates, it essentially kicks into a &#8220;survival mode&#8221;. If all it has to choose from for fuel is protein or fat, what do you think its instinct will be? It will hold onto the fat because it can last twice as long (due to the larger amount of energy or calories received from fat) and start to burn muscle for fuel. 

* Adults should get 45 percent to 65 percent of their calories from carbohydrates.

Examples of good carbs: potatoes, whole grain bread, brown rice, beans buts, seeds and whole grain pasta.

Bad carbs: refined and processed foods, some packaged foods. This includes refined grains such as breads, pastas, and breakfast cereals that are not whole grain.

*Fiber:*


Spoiler
Dietary fiber is found in plant foods (fruit, vegetables and whole grains) and is essential for maintaining a healthy digestive system. Fiber helps support a healthy diet by:

Helping you feel fuller faster and longer, which can help prevent overeating.
Keeping blood sugar levels even, by slowing digestion and absorption so that glucose (sugar) enters the bloodstream slowly and steadily.

Maintaining a healthy colon - the simple organic acids produced when fiber is broken down in the digestive process helps to nourish the lining of the colon.

The two types of fiber are soluble and insoluble:

Soluble fiber can dissolve in water and can also help to lower blood fats and maintain blood sugar. Primary sources are beans, fruit and oat products.

Insoluble fiber cannot dissolve in water, so it passes directly through the digestive system. It&#8217;s found in whole grain products and vegetables.

A healthy diet should contain approximately 20 to 30 grams of fiber a day, but most of us only get about half of that amount.

*Fruit & Veg:*


Spoiler
Fruits and vegetables should be part of every meal, and be your first choice for a snack. Eat a minimum of five portions each day. 

*Greens:* Dark leafy green vegetables are a vital part of a healthy diet since they are packed with nutrients such as calcium, magnesium, iron, potassium, zinc, and Vitamins A, C, E and K. Greens help to strengthen the blood and respiratory systems. 

*Sweet Vegetables:* Naturally sweet vegetables are an excellent way to add healthy sweetness to your meals and reduce your cravings for other sweets. Some examples of sweet vegetables are corn, carrots, beets, sweet potatoes, winter squash, and onions.

*Fruit:* Eating a wide variety of fruit is another very healthy part of any diet. They provide us with beneficial properties such as natural sugars, fiber, Vitamins and antioxidants. Choose fresh or frozen, and focus on variety. 

*Avoid*: Fruit juices can contain up to 10 teaspoons of sugar per cup; avoid or dilute with water. Canned fruit often contains sugary syrup, and dried fruit, while an excellent source of fiber, can be high in calories.

*Crazy Facts!
*


Spoiler
One can of coke a day can increase your weight by 16lbs in one year alone.

Haribo have 30 calories _per sweet_

When you eat a diet high in salt and sugars, your body becomes quickly addicted. Sat and sugar also dulls your taste buds, so you find it hard to taste natural flavours, like in fruit and veg. If you cut sugar and salt as much as possible, it takes only 4 days for your taste buds to start to return to normal. However it takes about 3 weeks to stop your body being addicted.

Fats and chemicals from 'junk food' cause you to crave more, and also feel hungrier. The more you eat, the more you want!

A large order of Burger King's fries packs 590 calories and 30 grams of fat.

Partially hydrogenated (Trans) fats, the kind ya find in donuts, cakes, chips and cereals are so gooey...they stay in your body for at least 51 days after you eat them....and traces of it can be found in your body a year from the time you ate them.

Coffee stains your liver and spleen the same color as the bottom of the coffee cup.

To drop a trouser size, you need to lose around 10lbs. To drop a dress size, about 15lbs


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm having an organic veg box delivered on Tuesday :happydance: I've also started buying veggie alternatives to stuff I love, we had cauliflower cheese grills and spicey mixed bean burgers with wedges and veg for dinner the other night and it was lovely!! 

We have chilli con carne and jacket potatoes for dinner...is that healthy? it's completely home made chilli, not even bought a sauce jar :smug:


----------



## nievesmama

Ive not eaten much today as been so busy not had time.
I had two pieces of toast for brekkie, and ham sarnie with humous. Think ill have a bowl of cereal in a bit.
I was good though when i did my food shop, i steered clear of all the junk food!!


----------



## Kimboowee

Im having an indian for dinner - but healthier options! Tomato based sauce instead of cream. All within my SW syns so I think im doing quite well.

I know now what I need to loose to go wedding dress shopping - 2.5st by mid april. Not sure what size that will take me too but it will be smaller than what I am now.


----------



## Jkelmum

Today Ive eaten 

apple and low fat yogurt for breaky
half cup of tomato soup :sick:

3 cups of tea 1 sugar in each but i am ill

and lots of water 
1 can of pop in middle of night and it had far too much sugar in it :(


----------



## Chris77

Weight loss tip for today: Use generous amounts of super glue as lip gloss. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Today I've eaten: (It's 2:24 here)

1 cup of Product 19 cereal with 1/2 cup of 2% milk
3 slices of turkey (real turkey not deli meat)


----------



## polo_princess

Thats "fact" about haribo shocked me .. well kinda :lol:

I have brown sugar in my hot drinks now as i drink a lot, 4 or 5 cups a day and it SO much better than white, now if someone puts white in my drink i can only have 1/4 or 1/2 a teaspoon because its so sweet

Everyone seems to be doing pretty good today though :thumbup:


----------



## nievesmama

Im craving chocolate now :cry:
This is the hard time for me as my kids are going to bed, so i get bored!!!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

nievesmama said:


> Im craving chocolate now :cry:
> This is the hard time for me as my kids are going to bed, so i get bored!!!!

Have you got milk in the house? If so, have a big glass. Milk has a lot of protein in it, which stops cravings and fills you up :thumbup:


----------



## Pyrrhic

polo_princess said:


> Thats "fact" about haribo shocked me .. well kinda :lol:
> 
> I have brown sugar in my hot drinks now as i drink a lot, 4 or 5 cups a day and it SO much better than white, now if someone puts white in my drink i can only have 1/4 or 1/2 a teaspoon because its so sweet
> 
> Everyone seems to be doing pretty good today though :thumbup:

I'm the same with white bread.

OH always bought brown bread with lots of seeds in it, and I hated it :sick: After eating it for awhile, I can't eat white bread. It's far too sweet! :lol:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Today I wasn't very good as I skipped brekkie (again!). I bought some nice cereal in Tescos though, so will be better tomorrow.

brekkie: none
Lunch: baked potato with beans and salad
Dinner: veggie burgers (no buns) and sweet potato wedges

snacks: some pineapple and a banana
drinks: 6 glasses water, 1 small glass white wine.....(no fizzy drinks! :))


----------



## Pyrrhic

polo_princess said:


> Thats "fact" about haribo shocked me .. well kinda :lol:
> 
> I have brown sugar in my hot drinks now as i drink a lot, 4 or 5 cups a day and it SO much better than white, now if someone puts white in my drink i can only have 1/4 or 1/2 a teaspoon because its so sweet
> 
> Everyone seems to be doing pretty good today though :thumbup:

Oh, and it's this one that made me :sick:



> A large order of Burger King's fries packs 590 calories and 30 grams of fat.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

You girls seem to be doing really well!

Mine starts monday...:thumbup:

Holly, Ive jazzed up the first post for you and added a link to a photobucket gallery with lots of weight loss blinkies in.

Im enjoying my last bit of vodka before I give it up for a while:cry:


----------



## Pyrrhic

:rofl: at this one!

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/smileys/icecreamexercise.gif


----------



## RJ01

Hi everyone my name is Rhonda I weigh 152 pounds and need to lose 21 pounds i'm starting on Monday but will weigh in every Friday and post here i'm really worried about starting my diet and need a bit of encouragement.


----------



## coccyx

back from introduction to gym!! OH took me round equipment. Felt very self conscious even though there was only1 more person in there! Determined to keep with it. Feeling fat today!!


----------



## polo_princess

rafwife said:


> :rofl: at this one!
> 
> https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/smileys/icecreamexercise.gif

Oh god thats hilarious :rofl:

:hi: Rhonda, i'll add you onto the main list now!! Lots of luck

Nic how do you manage to drink so much water? I just cant do it, it seems to slosh around in my stomch and make me feel all weird, like you do when your ill and have had nothing but water :lol:


----------



## Pyrrhic

polo_princess said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: at this one!
> 
> https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/smileys/icecreamexercise.gif
> 
> Oh god thats hilarious :rofl:
> 
> :hi: Rhonda, i'll add you onto the main list now!! Lots of luck
> 
> Nic how do you manage to drink so much water? I just cant do it, it seems to slosh around in my stomch and make me feel all weird, like you do when your ill and have had nothing but water :lol:Click to expand...

I space it through the day. I always have a glass with food too. I would probably just start gradually, just having it with lunch and dinner and work up to having more.


----------



## Harveysmum369

Im soooo hungry...tell me im not alone..only had dinner at 6 :( xx


----------



## RJ01

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## polo_princess

No im hungry too :hissy:

Im just having a big glass of orange squash in the hope it will kill some hunger, the scales had better be kind to me next friday :lol:


----------



## Harveysmum369

I agree with you there,i can almost feel my stomach shrinking...lol...this had better be worth it.xx


----------



## nievesmama

Ive had to hide the Quality Street away as it was on the table...it was calling me lol x


----------



## cooney

Don't worry ladies. If you stick with it your stomach will shrink and you won't be so hungry. When I started on the 28th of November I ate close to 1500 calories a day and yesterday I ate 800. Given, I was still hungry but if I had eaten 1500 I would have felt bloated.


----------



## cooney

Also, We should start an exercise thread. We have a healthy food thread and this thread. We need exercise and then it will be complete. :thumbup:


----------



## polo_princess

What is everyone doing on the exercise front whilst Cooney has brought it up?

Im going to a Legs, Bums & Tums class once a week with my friend, i dont have time in my hectic schedule for much more :(


----------



## JayleighAnn

:cry: Me and Halen had some photos taken by a friend to build up her portfolio for uni and I look such a mess, I'm so fat and horrible :cry: I gotta loose weight dammit! I can't carry on being such a chubber!

Edit - I've took down the photos, I don't wanna look at them and keep feeling so fat and horrible! I will be skinny by the summer! I will I will!


----------



## baboo

My OH bought me wii EA sports active for christmas I'm just going to try and use that with the wii fit, and walk lots with the pram - If it ever stops snowing that is lol.


----------



## nievesmama

The only exercise im doing is walking everywhere at the mo. Im not allowed to do anything really for another 4 weeks as it will take 6 weeks for me to heal from my op.
So im going to look for some good exercise regimes while im waiting x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I'm going to spin circuit with my friend twice a week (hopefully) ! 
I want to start going out for walks in the day with Leo in his pram but we live at the top of a hill and we'd be safer on a sled at the mo:blush: Plus I hate having to walk back up the hill....it kills me.:dohh:


----------



## helen1234

i had chicken noodles for lunch which was naughty, 
and just a jacket spud and cheese triangle with a cheese triangle and loads of salad.

i'm doing the wii fit everyday while rhys naps in his cot, soo as my new pram comes i'll walk an hour everyday.

thing with me is my oh is fussy, rosie is quite fussy, and rhys will eat anything so i find it hard to find thing for eveyone to eat.i love fish but craig hates it. so got to organize myself a bit more,


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Can i join please ???????????/

not sure excately how much i weigh at the min as ive been scoffing loads , starting monday once xmas ny and my birthday out the way but i can guarentee you i will be the heaviest here!!

i wanna lost 54lb to start with this year!

:flower:


----------



## Harveysmum369

Im gonna start doing my Davina DVD tomorrow and take the dog for a walk rather than asking my hubby to do it.xx


----------



## polo_princess

Course you can Leanne, let me know your start weight when you get around to it and i'll add you on :flower:

Ive been good today so im having 1 shortbread biscuit and a small packet of crisps with my evening cuppa ... this is my killer, by this time in the evening im starving and just pig out, normally id eat 5 or 6 shortbread biscuits and at 95 cals each, well, thats not good :shock: But my crisps and 1 biscuit are 160 cals which isnt so bad as ive only had around 900 cals so far today


----------



## polo_princess

Jayleigh those pics are lovely hun, but i know what you mean about looking at pictures of yourself and thinking, errrgh is that really me?


----------



## JayleighAnn

No my arms are like giant huge tree trunks! Urgh I'm such a mess!

I'm trying to be so good, I have no junk in the house to eat, I refuse to buy it anymore so I can't eat it. But theres left over chilli in the kitchen and its calling, even though it was so spicey it made my tongue hurt lmao


----------



## Pyrrhic

polo_princess said:


> What is everyone doing on the exercise front whilst Cooney has brought it up?
> 
> Im going to a Legs, Bums & Tums class once a week with my friend, i dont have time in my hectic schedule for much more :(

I run for 30 minutes 5 days a week atm. I also do a workout program for arm strength 3 days a week and situps everyday. 

I want to start swimming again though.


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, please add me in. I was weighing on Mondays but will change to Fridays to fit in!!! Been "off" over Christmas so not looking forward to next week!!!

Vici
start weight 16st 7lbs - 231lbs 
current weight 15st 12lbs - 222lbs
target weight loss - 68lbs

I am getting married on 1st October and I want to love my pictures not loath them as I do now :growlmad: I may need lots of help and motivation as i get demotivated very easily :nope: ny other gals who have lots to lose like me? xx


----------



## Becky

Hello lovely ladies! 

Today I have had 

scan bran with marmite and quark for breakfast 

no lunch 

sweet and sour prawn stir fry for dinner (homemade) 

no snacks just some diet coke 

and I have just spent 30 mins on the ea active that I got today! 

x


----------



## Chris77

I'm just doing the Wii Fit. Doing aerobics, strength training and Yoga....trying to do a little bit of everything and mix things up a bit.


----------



## Vici

I'm doing walking (will try and go a bit longer each day, especially as the weather starts to get better) and i carry Imi in her sling rather than with the pram :) I also am going to use my wii fit more along with my new ea sports programme for wii :)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

My first aim is to get back on the wii fit 

Since having alex im over the weight limit :blush: 

i loved going on it before i got pregnant!!


----------



## letia659

:wave: hi everyone can I join Im gonna try to lose some now that my LO is 7weeks so its time to get started but somehow I have managed to lose most of the baby weight I put on and only have 4 lbs to go to have lost all of it but I was overweight to begin with so I want to lose way more than 4lbs more like 56lbs my start weight right now is at 226lbs (253lbs when I went in to have LO) and I am shooting for about 170lbs...most of my teen years I was at 170 and was very happy with that so that is the goal for now :) but to be honest just to be under 200lbs would be so great as Ive not seen that since I got pregnant with Jacob about 6 yrs ago :nope: I just purchased the jenny mccartney game for the wii but havent tried it and probably wont get to for a few weeks because I packing up the house to move right now but Im going to start walking on the treadmill everyday starting today lol so Im really wanting to buy the wii fit too is it good? I see alot of you seem to use it so is it hard to use Im really interested in it!


----------



## letia659

Pinksnowball said:


> My first aim is to get back on the wii fit
> 
> Since having alex im over the weight limit :blush:
> 
> i loved going on it before i got pregnant!!

there is a weight limit? didnt know this what is the weight limit if you dont mind me asking because I was wanting to purchase it but I weigh alot :blush:wont be any use for it if I cant get on it :dohh:


----------



## Kimboowee

I go to the gym - like twice a month! 

I need to start going regulary but Im always left alone with Josh when im not at work and don't have anyone who could really watch him after work!


----------



## happy&healthy

Well I've been doing good on the Wii Active 30 day challenge. But today, my eating has been crap. But I still lost weight from this morning. Does anyone else weigh themselves excessively? I step on the scale several times a day. It works for me because I can handle the weight fluctuations. But I still think I over do it. Tell me I'm not the only one?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

rafwife said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone doing on the exercise front whilst Cooney has brought it up?
> 
> Im going to a Legs, Bums & Tums class once a week with my friend, i dont have time in my hectic schedule for much more :(
> 
> I run for 30 minutes 5 days a week atm. I also do a workout program for arm strength 3 days a week and situps everyday.
> 
> I want to start swimming again though.Click to expand...

Nic, I bet you dont need to lose weight, your probably really toned with all that running....I used to run, I bet you have an ass to die for now! :rofl: (runnings good for the derriere):haha:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

letia659 said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> My first aim is to get back on the wii fit
> 
> Since having alex im over the weight limit :blush:
> 
> i loved going on it before i got pregnant!!
> 
> there is a weight limit? didnt know this what is the weight limit if you dont mind me asking because I was wanting to purchase it but I weigh alot :blush:wont be any use for it if I cant get on it :dohh:Click to expand...

the weight imit is 23lb 8 oz :blush:


----------



## letia659

happy&healthy said:


> Well I've been doing good on the Wii Active 30 day challenge. But today, my eating has been crap. But I still lost weight from this morning. Does anyone else weigh themselves excessively? I step on the scale several times a day. It works for me because I can handle the weight fluctuations. But I still think I over do it. Tell me I'm not the only one?

I find I do this often but I seem to lose the weight better if Im always weighing myself and I like to know what my lowest weight of the day is but most of the time its the same number all day :dohh:


----------



## letia659

Pinksnowball said:


> letia659 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> My first aim is to get back on the wii fit
> 
> Since having alex im over the weight limit :blush:
> 
> i loved going on it before i got pregnant!!
> 
> there is a weight limit? didnt know this what is the weight limit if you dont mind me asking because I was wanting to purchase it but I weigh alot :blush:wont be any use for it if I cant get on it :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> the weight imit is 23lb 8 oz :blush:Click to expand...

??? do you mean 23 stone? and I dont know how to do that math and convert it to pounds :blush: how many pounds equals a stone?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

letia659 said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> letia659 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> My first aim is to get back on the wii fit
> 
> Since having alex im over the weight limit :blush:
> 
> i loved going on it before i got pregnant!!
> 
> there is a weight limit? didnt know this what is the weight limit if you dont mind me asking because I was wanting to purchase it but I weigh alot :blush:wont be any use for it if I cant get on it :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> the weight imit is 23lb 8 oz :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> ??? do you mean 23 stone? and I dont know how to do that math and convert it to pounds :blush: how many stones equals a pound?Click to expand...

:dohh: yeah, so thats 330lb


----------



## Pyrrhic

xxxjacxxx said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone doing on the exercise front whilst Cooney has brought it up?
> 
> Im going to a Legs, Bums & Tums class once a week with my friend, i dont have time in my hectic schedule for much more :(
> 
> I run for 30 minutes 5 days a week atm. I also do a workout program for arm strength 3 days a week and situps everyday.
> 
> I want to start swimming again though.Click to expand...
> 
> Nic, I bet you dont need to lose weight, your probably really toned with all that running....I used to run, I bet you have an ass to die for now! :rofl: (runnings good for the derriere):haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: Not true!! I have a lot of strength in my legs, but not toning up yet. Hopefully soon though! I am the opposite end of toned :lol:


----------



## cooney

I have been exercising every day since the 28th of December (as long as you count one of the days, which was scrubbing my house for hours) Besides the oen day I counted cleaning I have been doing my high intensity cardio DVD from weight watchers for an hour a day. (and one of the days I jogged for 20 min and walked for 10)

I am waiting for my dance dance revolution game equipment to come in any day now and I am going to get wii fit on the 15th of Jan, just so I can change it up a bit. =)


----------



## helen1234

i did running about 4 yrs ago, i lost loads of weight jogging, it stripped fat off me lol.

i find it really hard to get out and excercise with rhys cos my oh works alot of hours i have a stepper thing under the bed hmmmmm might blow the dust off it :rofl: and do wii fit once a day when he's asleep, and walk to toddler group on a monday

whats everyones down fall.?

mine are potatoes, crisps, and generally too big portion sizes, i am partial to chinese take away so ot sure what to have with that to make it healthy


----------



## xxxjacxxx

^^^Vodka..:blush:

I sound like a right alchy dont I :rofl:
I dont drink that much, only on a weeked. But I have it with relentless or monster enegy drink which is full of sugar, so thats my downfall. We got given 4 bottles of vodka over xmas so we have had to drink them, be rude not too:haha: but OH has finished off the last of it tonight so its all gone ready for monday! 
Chocolate is another, especially a week before the witch is due.:dohh:
I must resist!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

helen1234 said:


> whats everyones down fall.?
> 
> mine are potatoes, crisps, and generally too big portion sizes, i am partial to chinese take away so ot sure what to have with that to make it healthy

i try and be good all day end up starving by the night and munch on half a loaf of bread !! :dohh:

but can eat crisps and snack a jacks till i pop!!!


----------



## helen1234

oh ye forgot alcohol, 

mines vodka red bull, rose wine, guiness, and lager and black lol. 

i only have the odd one though :lol:


----------



## Pyrrhic

helen1234 said:


> whats everyones down fall.?
> 
> mine are potatoes, crisps, and generally too big portion sizes, i am partial to chinese take away so ot sure what to have with that to make it healthy

Pretty much the same! I love mayo too, and fizzy drinks.


----------



## helen1234

rafwife said:


> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> whats everyones down fall.?
> 
> mine are potatoes, crisps, and generally too big portion sizes, i am partial to chinese take away so ot sure what to have with that to make it healthy
> 
> Pretty much the same! I love mayo too, and fizzy drinks.Click to expand...

i had to stop buying fizzy because rosie drank it all within 3 days. i stopped buying biscuits and kit kats because i ate all those within 3 days. crisps i can eat by the bag... multi bag lol


----------



## Chris77

Mine are latte's. :blush: The only thing I drink that has calories in it b/c I hate to waste my calories on liquids. :rofl:


----------



## buttonnose82

my downfall is carbs, i love them and i really shouldn't because they set off my IBS but they are sooooooooooo yummy!


----------



## HannahGraceee

My downfall is eating and pigging out at night time :( but i have been trying to just eat my low cal jelly when i fancy a pig out :lol:


----------



## xKimx

My downfall is everything unhealthy :( ! I did pretty well yesterday 

1 glass of orange juice

water and plain noodles

water and rice and boiled veg and chicken

thats all:D

Today though is going to be a test :shock: Off to shopping and the food mall has all the unhealthy places:( Maybe ill grab a sandwich before hand


----------



## buttonnose82

Pink & whites are good if you crave sweet stuff, they are low cal & low fat and take the edge off a sweet craving I find :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

I was good and had some granola cereal and semi skimmed milk for brekkie. It was lovely!


----------



## buttonnose82

I have been pretty bad in that I have skipped breakfast for 2 days now, I really need to get ontop of that. I struggle to eat breakfast sometimes but I know it is important and I should make a bigger effort!, so that is going to be my goal for the week, to eat breakfast every morning!

For lunch we had 2 slices of granary toast with sardines in BBQ sauce ontop, no butter, I am now going to go make us a bowl of chopped banana and low fat custard! yum yum


----------



## JayleighAnn

I been good today :) I've had toast for breakfast, I did have a cappuccino with it though, but thats all I've had. I'm hungry now so I'm going to have some soup with no bread :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I had a naughty snack today :( please shout at me, truffles and full fat coke :|


----------



## nessajane

For those that are calorie counting how many a day are you having?


----------



## Harveysmum369

Ive been good,I think...Toast for brekkie..for lunch I had a cheese and onion roll and a cup-a-soup and a glass of pepsi,for dinner Im having gammon and veg.
I just had a sneaky weigh of myself and Ive lost 2lbs!!wooo!
Donna
xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

nessajane said:


> For those that are calorie counting how many a day are you having?

Ive been calorie counting the last few days (with expection today) and i dont really have a set number, just if i have 300 cals for breckfast i burn 350 cals with excersie always keeping my cals burn higher then my cals that ive eaten


----------



## Pyrrhic

nessajane said:


> For those that are calorie counting how many a day are you having?

I'm not really calorie counting properly, but when I did in the past it was always around 1,200 a day. Anything less and you have more chance of your body retaining fat, than burning it.


----------



## nessajane

think im going to go with 1200 a day then when my weight is struggling to come down drop to 1000 to give it a boost!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Mmmm my soup was beaut! Homemade chicken stock with carrots, potatoes, onion and swede. I was good and had no bread :) and a biiig pint full of water


----------



## Becky

2 poached eggs on 1 small piece of brown bread for breakfast

Jacket potato,beans and low fat cheese for lunch 

and im cooking quorn sausages, mash, pea and gravy for dinner but im only having a tiny bit of the gravy. 

and I have had an apple as a snack! 

Have tidied the whole house today so running around constantly for 3.5hours then took Jacob for a walk to town and the park roughly an hour we were out 

Going to do day 2 of the ea active challenge when Jacob goes to bed! x


----------



## buttonnose82

are any of you girls going to be doing exercise as well or just watching your food?

I really want to start running again but 1 - it's way to icy out right now and 2 - it's been approx 1.5 years since i last ran and feel ashamed doing it now because I will be way unfit :(, I will do my salsa DVD tomorrow when future hubby is back at work and i am alone


----------



## JayleighAnn

Someone shout at me...I've just had some sensations crisps and ferro rocher


----------



## Pyrrhic

buttonnose82 said:


> are any of you girls going to be doing exercise as well or just watching your food?
> 
> I really want to start running again but 1 - it's way to icy out right now and 2 - it's been approx 1.5 years since i last ran and feel ashamed doing it now because I will be way unfit :(, I will do my salsa DVD tomorrow when future hubby is back at work and i am alone

I run, and running in the snow and ice is actually really good! I enjoy it, and you work a lot harder so it's better for you physically. Just make sure you wear trainers with good grip, and run on grass as much as possible. We have fields next to my house, so I run there. Even at 10pm it's still light enough to see and it's really beautiful in the snow :)

I really, highly recommend this program if you are getting back into running.

https://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml

If you have an iPod/iPhone, they do a really good app for it too.


----------



## Pyrrhic

JayleighAnn said:


> Someone shout at me...I've just had some sensations crisps and ferro rocher

It's ok hun :hugs: Have a bigger brekkie tomorrow and load up on nice healthy things like fruit and grains and have a good lunch and you'll not really want to snack as much. The trick is to eat as much protein as possible, as that stops hunger cravings.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Today I've had...

Breakfast: 45g (friggin tiny bowl!) of granola cereal with semi skimmed. Thankfully it was very filling!

Lunch: Goats cheese salad

Dinner: Am making honey mustard chicken, sweet potato mash and peas. I'll have veggies with mine instead of chicken.

Snacks: will have pineapple after dinner, and a banana
3 x glasses water 2 x glasses semi skimmed milk


----------



## nievesmama

I didnt have brekkie :blush:
For lunch i had pitta dipped in humous and a apple
Tea was tuna, sweetcorn and pasta in dolmio sauce.
And i had a naughty toffee or two from the quality street :blush:


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: ladies!!

Hows everyone doing today? Looks like everyones done pretty well?

I havent managed to sit down properly all day until now, missed breakfast AND lunch :dohh: and by teatime all i'd had was 1 packet of crisps and cup of tea and a hot chocolate, had my chicken caeser salad again for dinner tonight so reckon ive only eaten around 500 cals all bloody day :shock:

Going to have to have a snack in a little while, any suggestions? I need something filling .. not salady type things, had enough salad at dinner time


----------



## JayleighAnn

Well I've just had a roast dinner, cooked by the MIL at my house lmao 

Raf I can't help snacking, I try not to buy them but MIL bought them round as she had got the reduced. I just seen them and couldn't control myself!


----------



## netty

My problem are the evenings!!

I am good all day but by now I am craving sweet things.
I have a really nasty cold at the mo so havent been shopping but will get loads of fruit to snack on
have been good all day but just had 10 starburst choozers!!!!!
will also start on rowing machine for 10 mins a day


----------



## Glitterfairy

Am i too late to join?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Arrrgh today has been so hard!

My sister moved in with us today for awhile, and she is a size 6 and totally gorgeous. Plus she eats everything and anything! So we went to Tescos and she bought loads of crisps and chocs.

So OH and sister are now sitting next to me eating crisps and chocs and having fizzy drinks!

At lunchtime they went and got battered Mars Bars too!

must not cave....must not cave....must not cave...


----------



## Kirstin

I want to join in but not supposed to exercise for another 4 weeks :(


----------



## ArticBaby

Hi :hi:

My week is going very good :thumbup:. I gave up coffee :coffee:, and switced to decalf tea, not so bad. I feel alot better already.

Ive been taking high protien shakes for bkfst and lunch, with small snacks inbetween. Almost like every 3 hrs I would have something. No more big portions :thumbup:.

In the evenings Ive been eating a can of spinach mixed with lite mayo and cheese (yummy) with a small portion of lean meat. I could live on spinach. 

I feel better these past 3 days, my body is getting detox out through all the bad stuff ive been eating :happydance:

Looking forward in my weigh in friday :thumbup:


----------



## aurora

Hi Ladies! I hope its not too late to join. Please post me as wanting to lose 30 pounds... its just a start I need to lose a lot more.
I will post my start weight after I weight myself in the next couple days, havent in a while. I believe I will be the highest on the list though! I'm tall 5'11


----------



## nessajane

Im starting today :) Wish me luck lol

Edit: Holly can you change my starting weight to 142lb :( Thanks :flower:


----------



## honey08

im joining will av2weigh meself , i joined gym in dec but aint been for 2wk...lack of baby sitters :? x


----------



## tasha41

Can I still join? 

Starting weight is 141lbs. Want to lose 35lbs.


* Good luck to all! *


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ok so its D day today:happydance:
I'm back on the cambridge diet:thumbup:

I managed a week last time but I dont think I was drinking enough water and felt a bit ill so am going to give it another shot. Lose a stone on the step one (460 cals) and then move up to step 2 for a gradual loss of the last stone (800 cals)

I have an exerswize bike in the conservatory and am going to try and do 20 mins at least everday and I start spinning classes on tuesdays and thursdays..woop!
sounds good in theory, lets hope I do it now!


----------



## Vici

hanks for adding me Holly :thumbup:

I've started today!! Have had a small bowl of porridge for breakfast and have done 1hr 1 min on the wii fit and done day one of the active challange on ea sports active which was 30 mins (and bloody hard work :haha:).

Good luck to all you girls starting today xx


----------



## Harveysmum369

Is anyone elses OH really not helping?My hubby is currently sitting there stuffing his face...git!lol.xx


----------



## Georgie90

holly is it too late for me!

i have just seen this??

Starting Weight 10 stone 10lbs
Goal Weight 9 stone...

I am doing the low fat diet...and started really well today xxxx


----------



## nessajane

Im struggling already!! i hate day 1 of a diet :hissy:


----------



## xKimx

Just bought scales ladies:D I am 10st bang on :) So i want to lose 1st.


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: ladies, its not too late to join, i'll update everyone on the main list once ive finished my dinner and Brooke is in bed

Been pretty good today food wise, dinner is grilled tuna steak, egg noodles, mini sweetcorns and sugarsnap peas, then i made a little sesame oil and sot sauce dressing, worked out to about 400 cals in total which isnt bad, very filling too im struggling to finish this tuna :lol:

Back to work tomorrow for me so that will be the real test, sitting around makes me bored, and boredom makes me eat :hissy:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I'm not doing too bad on day 1 of the cambridge diet:happydance:

Ive had 2 CD's so far and my tea was tuna flakes and green beans. Ive drank 3 pints of water so far and 2 mugs of coffee with a sweetener in:thumbup: Got a nice fruits of the forest CD for my supper later on. I love those hot:cloud9:


----------



## polo_princess

I dont really know how people manage CD .. i love eating too much :rofl:


----------



## tasha41

Day 1. Yesterday I had a bad day and I need to do this more healthily.

Doing well here, but it's only 1pm :lol: 

Holly your dinner sounds yum!


----------



## Snowball

I've not been doing too bad. Have been guzzling water as I noticed a lot of the time I was pigging out I was actually just thirsty:blush:. I went 10st on the scales yesterday and that's the lightest I've been since having Ozzie. Booked my holiday for June today so still another stone to get rid of!


----------



## nievesmama

I started off well, toast for brekkie, low fat Philidelphia with Ryvitta for lunch, Swedish meatball, new pots and veg for tea.
Then i ate two snowballs :(


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Its the first week thats a killer, but decided not to do sole source (no food at all) I lasted a week last time Holly, but lost half a stone. So I'm doing step 2 where you have 3 CD's a day and a very low fat tea, ie 200 cals. Adds upto around 800 cals a day. Its not too bad once you get into it. You only have a stone to lose dont you..gosh you'd lose that in 3 weeks on the CD.


----------



## Becky

Im back at work tomorrow as well Holly! Now I realised which Holly you are (sorry about that) I will text you to make sure you are behaving yourself x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im just eating better then starting CD next week!!


----------



## Georgie90

There are a few of us trying to get to 9stone! I wonder who will do it first ;)


----------



## lollylou1

hey girls im not joining you on your weight loss journey but wanted to wish u all luck, as some of u know im a counsellor for cambridge diet so i am happy to help or answer any questions u may have just give me a pm will be bk to check how u r getting on

Lou
xxx


----------



## Georgie90

Lolly I saw you in the magazine yesterday! You looked fab girlie!! X


----------



## tasha41

Thanks for your support, Lou. 

I wish we had the CD here!


----------



## helen1234

i had half banana for breakfast, cheese and potato mash and brocolli for lunch and a small steak and homemade wedges the none fat way and loads of rocket and tomatoes.


----------



## polo_princess

Right i've updated everyone i think .. if ive missed someone off let me know :lol:

I wonder who'd going to get loser of the week? 

Im aiming for 2-3lbs for the first week, the intial loss is always bigger in the first week or two, then slow it down to 1-2lbs a week. If i can do that i'll be happy. I know once i get down to the last 5-6lbs it'll be a real struggle for me to get it off, it always is :hissy:


----------



## netty

i have been really good all day but only have 70 cals left for the day!!!


----------



## xKimx

I had a bad day:(

No breakfast 

Lunch: pasta and 1/2 can of coke

Dinner: 2 slices of spicy meaty thin pizza and salad 1 glass of fruit juice

Snack: 1 timeout:(

I went shopping today so i got some bananas and grapes for snacking:D And i picked up some special K for breakfast. Hope tomorrow is a better day :D


----------



## sapphire20

Name: Claire

Starting Weight 162lbs
Want to Lose 22lbs

:)


----------



## lollylou1

KimxNxBeggsy said:


> I had a bad day:(
> 
> No breakfast
> 
> Lunch: pasta and 1/2 can of coke
> 
> Dinner: 2 slices of spicy meaty thin pizza and salad 1 glass of fruit juice
> 
> Snack: 1 timeout:(
> 
> I went shopping today so i got some bananas and grapes for snacking:D And i picked up some special K for breakfast. Hope tomorrow is a better day :D

u need tot ry really hard to have breakfast hunny! it will make a big difference the first thing u fed your tummy today was pure carbs and your body will think as it hasnt been fed yet that it will hold onto all that which isnt what you want! even if its a peice of fruit have something!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Keep going girls! I found this thread so stalked it :haha:

Im eating better and going to Circuit Training 2x a week. Not really weightloss but tone up too? So ill still stalk you and weigh maybe

Hint - you might want to take measurements too, of say leg width, arm bust, belly,. as sometimes you don't lose lbs, but lose inches too

x


----------



## sapphire20

Sorry Im so behind....im pretty crap at this dieting thing, never had to before baby! 

I tend to just not eat enough then eat loads one day when it all catches up on me.


----------



## netty

any ideas for low cal snacks either for eveings or packed lunches?


----------



## cooney

I still hate working out but now I can't not work out. I can't get through my day without it. But I dread it and still hate it. Can someone explain this to me?


----------



## Pyrrhic

I am proud of myself for today :happydance: Went out for lunch and then to the cinema. Instead of cinema snacks I went to boots and got a bottle of water, and a packet of natural apple & granola flakes. 

So today I've had....

breakfast: granola cereal and semi skimmed milk
lunch: 3 slices pizza
dinner: goats cheese salad

snacks: apple granola
drinks: 4 glasses water, cup of tea


----------



## Pyrrhic

Holly, can you add 3lbs to my starting total? I guesstimated it before.


----------



## polo_princess

You know what ive discovered for snacks as i love crisps ... the supermarket own brand value crisps have almost half the calories of a normal packet of walkers crisps, ok they are smaller, but you are still getting your crisp fix at half the calories, they dont taste great but neither does a lot of diet food :lol:


----------



## Pyrrhic

sam*~*louize said:


> Im eating better and going to Circuit Training 2x a week. Not really weightloss but tone up too? So ill still stalk you and weigh maybe
> 
> 
> x

The two times I went to circuits, I dropped a pound after each class.


----------



## polo_princess

I dont think i could cope with circuit training it sounds too hardcore for me :rofl:


----------



## redberry3

How do I join?!?!


----------



## Pyrrhic

polo_princess said:


> I dont think i could cope with circuit training it sounds too hardcore for me :rofl:

The one here is pretty nuts. 2,000 calories an hour apparently?! Haven't been back, as the instructor scares me and none of my friends are stupid enough to come :rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

Just post your start weight and what you want to lose hun and i'll add you to the first list :flower:


----------



## sam*~*louize

haha I loved it - after I could stop! Certainly can imagine a bloody lb a class!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

sam*~*louize said:


> haha I loved it - after I could stop! Certainly can imagine a bloody lb a class!!

Yeah, they have a beginners circuits class and I went to the wrong one :rofl: Then my fit friend convinced me to give it another go. Bloody nuts!


----------



## redberry3

Start Weight 151.3 - would like to lose 21.3lbs :blush:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Just been looking at my local leisure centre timetable and have a crazy idea.

I can only exercise when OH is around, so am thinking of running before he goes to work (6/7am ish) then swimming when he comes home, then *beginners* circuits twice a week.

I am so not a morning person though :lol: Niamh will sleep in to 10am a lot so I don't do mornings!


----------



## netty

well i have a sore throat and fancied a lolly - fabs are 79 cals and only 2% fat


----------



## aurora

Thank you for adding me!
I will be getting a slow start here, I am sickkk, for over a week now and can't shake it. Sore throat, my poor nose is just raw. I tried to walk the dogs a while ago and kept having to stop due to wheezing, got no lung power!


----------



## aurora

Ususally my main goal is to eat only REAL food.. nothing from a package. Its not always easy, getting home late means cooking still as theres nothing to pull out of the freezer to heat up unless theres leftovers.
Just wanted to share a recipe for whats simmering on my stove right now. This soup tastes divine! All real ingredients, excellent to have in the fridge for anytime you have the urge to snack. Just took this pic...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v633/tammyw/minestrone.jpg

Minestrone

3 tablespoons olive oil 
3 cloves garlic, minced
2 onions, chopped 
2 cups chopped celery 
5 carrots, sliced 
2 cups chicken broth 
2 cups water 
4 cups tomato sauce 
1 cup canned kidney beans, drained (I use at least one full can)
1 (15 ounce) can green beans (I use fresh usually)
2 cups baby spinach, rinsed 
2-3 zucchinis, quartered and sliced 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh oregano (I used cilantro today)
2 tablespoons chopped fresh basil 
salt and pepper to taste 
1/2 cup seashell pasta (I don't use any)

1. In a large stock pot, over medium-low heat, heat olive oil and saute garlic for 2 to 3 minutes. Add onion and saute for 4 to 5 minutes. Add celery and carrots, saute for 1 to 2 minutes. 
2. Add chicken broth, water and tomato sauce, bring to boil, stirring frequently. Reduce heat to low and add kidney beans, green beans, spinach leaves, zucchini, oregano, basil, salt and pepper. Simmer for 30 to 40 minutes, the longer the better.

If you decide to add the pasta, cook it seperately then add. 

Try it you will love it!


----------



## ArticBaby

Hi this is Sharon

Could you put my weight on there. I weigh 280. Still leave it at 50 lbs to lose. Looking forward in weighin in this friday 

thanks


----------



## Blah11

I'm gonna join this thread as soon as we've eaten all the choc and crap left over from xmas :rofl:


----------



## Georgie90

yesterday i had:

Breakfast: Cereal Bar
Lunch: Pitta with Chargrilled Chicken and Toffee Muller Light Yoghurt
Snack: 4 Wine Gums :blush:
Dinner: Jacket Potato with Beans and Chargrilled Chicken.

Can anyone tell me if this is ok?
xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Well I'm on my 4th day of eating healthy, and I feel great already :) Feel like I've lost weight, but I know that will be no more bloating from all the rubbish I ate over xmas! I'm already starting to feel a bit fuller when eating, and stopping then rather than eating until I'm stuffed.


----------



## Vici

Holly, can you update my start weight to 224 (was actually 223.8) as i weighed myself yesterday morning when i started!! Thanks hun x

Had a good day yesterday

Breakfast - small bowl of porridge (although it was made from SS milk not water lol)
Lunch - small bowl of pasta with tomato based sauce
Tea - Shepherds Pie and baked beans
Snack - 2 small fingers of shortbread
Drinks - 2 pints of water and 2 cans of diet coke.

And 1 1/2 hours of exercise :)

Have done my days excercise on active and will be off for a walk into twon this morning (about 20 mins each way)


----------



## xKimx

I wont be on later tonight so heres what i am having today :D

Breakfast: 1 bowl of special K and 1 glass of orange juice
Lunch: Not had it yet but i will have wholemeal sandwich with chargrill chicken and salad and 1 glass of water/fruit juice
Dinner: I dont know yet - I am working in the take away:( Think ill have a chicken salad:D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I'm starting to have carb withdrawals today, woke up with a baging headache.....must drink more water!

Had 2 coffees and a chocolate CD so far.....start spinning class tonight:happydance:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Today I'll be having....

Brakfast: granola cereal & semi skimmed milk
Lunch: Veggie shepherds pie (low fat)
Dinner: veggie pie with roasted sweet potato, parsnip and carrots


----------



## Pyrrhic

Circuits tonight! :happydance:


----------



## Harveysmum369

Im feeling good today,I know i used to drink far too much fizzy stuff cos Ive already started to get my waist back..havent seen it since Before I was pregnant!!lol.
How is everyone else doing?
Donna
xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

awww you booked up rafwife!! Beginners damnit, mine just seems to be free for all. About half way through the class she says "you shouldn't be at maximum yet" me: sweating and red WHATTTTTTTTT haha

Jac - hope its not too snowing so you can get there. How can you work around carb withdrawal?? Is it 2 x shake and good meal now?

and georgie that seems a healthy day, cereal bar, pitta veg meat, and more meat so yeah :thumbup:


----------



## Georgie90

someone has brought cakes in work!
but i had the healthy fruit option :smug:

i havent eaten it yet...so....

banana or snack a jacks??

xxx


----------



## netty

well i have been food shopping for the week - so no naughties in cupboard
have so much fruit and veg i could set up my own veg shop!!

we are having swede topped shep pie tonight
having a good day so far

had fruit for breakfast and a soupfull for lunch

still bunged up from my cold so no exercise apart from walking in the snow with the pushchair!!


----------



## Georgie90

we are having swede topped shep pie tonight


^^^ that sounds gorgeous!!!

is that instead of potato then!
xxxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

sam*~*louize said:


> awww you booked up rafwife!! Beginners damnit, mine just seems to be free for all. About half way through the class she says "you shouldn't be at maximum yet" me: sweating and red WHATTTTTTTTT haha

Yep, I'm going to go to the beginners class :lol: Might go for a swim after too.

How often is your class?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Harveysmum369 said:


> Im feeling good today,I know i used to drink far too much fizzy stuff cos Ive already started to get my waist back..havent seen it since Before I was pregnant!!lol.
> How is everyone else doing?
> Donna
> xxx

I know what you mean! I feel much less bloated and tired after giving up the fizzy stuff


----------



## netty

Georgie90 said:


> we are having swede topped shep pie tonight
> 
> 
> ^^^ that sounds gorgeous!!!
> 
> is that instead of potato then!
> xxxx

yep - if you look on sliiming world website there is free recipes and 7 day plan - the recipe is there

i'll give it a try!!


----------



## Georgie90

i <3 swede!

thanks im going to try that!
xxxx


----------



## Harveysmum369

rafwife said:


> Harveysmum369 said:
> 
> 
> Im feeling good today,I know i used to drink far too much fizzy stuff cos Ive already started to get my waist back..havent seen it since Before I was pregnant!!lol.
> How is everyone else doing?
> Donna
> xxx
> 
> I know what you mean! I feel much less bloated and tired after giving up the fizzy stuffClick to expand...

Im still having one glass a day,then will eventually drop that too.Ive suprised myself by sticking to it this long.
xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

it's twice weekly. going to do twice a week for few weeks and then go from there


----------



## xKimx

Ladies:D Is light salad cream fatty :D?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Gym just rang and all classes are cancelled due to snow! None of the instructors can get to work :(

So thinking I'll run to the gym (about 2 miles) then swim.


----------



## Becky

Its my weigh in tonight and im scared! witch arrived yesterday which never helps the situation! 
x


----------



## redberry3

morning ladies! looks like you all are doing an amazing job!!

I was originally going to finish off all of my weightloss program products but yet again quickly fell into missing normal food....so now I am following the Biggest Loser plan....

4 veggies or fruits
3 proteins
2 grains
200 calories of anything

edit: total of 1050 calarie per day

Breakfast - 1 slice of demsters bodywise bread toasted 
- 1/2 tablspoon of natural peanut butter
- banana
- coffee with 1 tbsp half and half creamer

Snack - 1/2 orange 
- 1/4 fat free cottage cheese with lemon pepper

Lunch - bodywise wrap
- half tin of tuna

Snack - 1/2 orange 
- 1/4 fat free cottage cheese with lemon pepper

so far 591 calories with 1.5 grains, 2 proteins, 2 fruits and 2 others.

:hugs: 

Last night was a bad night BUT Biggest Loser US starts tonight and I will be riding my exercise bike during the whole show!!


----------



## redberry3

redberry3 IS Jaylene3 :winkwink:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well Ive got NO change of going spinning tonight:growlmad:

The snow is at around 10 inches up my window glass and its hammering down hard....cant even walk/run to the gym either as I live at the top of a hill.....need a sledge I thinks!:haha:
I *might* just have to get on that exersize bike in the conservatory instead..:nope:


----------



## aurora

KimxNxBeggsy said:


> Ladies:D Is light salad cream fatty :D?

My guess is since it is "light" that it might not be high in fat, but likely is high in sugar.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

redberry3 said:


> Last night was a bad night BUT Biggest Loser US starts tonight and I will be riding my exercise bike during the whole show!!

ooooh thanks for that!!! i have watched every series and wondered when it started , if it starts tonight for you i should be able to download it tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'll be watching Biggest Loser too :thumbup:

Not sure what to do tonight. It's -6 atm and a lot of snow falling. Gym classes are cancelled. OH is warning me off going outside, but I am itching to go out.


----------



## Snowball

Today I've been a little bad but I have been uber busy so just not had time to concentrate.

Beakfast: nothing
Lunch: nothing
Dinner: 2 slices of low fat pizza.

My dinner looks like I've consumed nothing but infact I was watching Paul McKenna's 'I can make you thin' last night and he said the key to weightloss is to concentrate on when your stomach feels full and not when your plate's full. I did that with my dinner and I was full after 2 slices so I left it at that. Although if I feel hungry later I'll have an apple and a yougart (my new low fat snack lol) I feel so much better since starting my diet, I have so much more energy. Yesterday I demolished the ironing pile :rofl:


----------



## tasha41

I was planning to do some power walking with Elyse in her stroller today but it's too fookin cold.. and snowing.. :( Stupid winter!


----------



## nessajane

Day 2 for me and going well although im constantly hungry atm :hissy: Ill get used to it my body is prob just thinking wow whats happened to all the junk!!

Day 1

30g Crunchy Nut and Skimmed Milk - 200 cals ish
Sausage Sambo - 500 cals ish
Veg Stirfry & 5 spice Sauce - 250 ish

No snacks or tea just sugar free squash

Day 2

Crunchy nut - 200
Tomato soup 2 brown bread 370
Chicken Stew - 400 

Two cups of tea with sweetner

I jumped on the scales just now and its telling me ive lost 2lb :happydance: I have been so bloated this last week though so i knew it would come off quickly the first few days :)


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: ladies how are we all?

Been busy today as its my frist day at work but i did really really well, i resisted the temptation to sit and snack all day, all i ate all day was a prawn salad and a WW cake car, then for dinner i had a chicken salad

Only had 1 latte and 2 cups of tea too so not as many hot drinks as normal either :happydance:

Im feeling good, only 3 more days until weigh in :happydance:


----------



## Pyrrhic

is it three days already :shock: :lol:


----------



## nessajane

i dunno what do? weigh in on friday with the rest of you or weight monday a week after starting?


----------



## sapphire20

sapphire20 said:


> Name: Claire
> 
> Starting Weight 162lbs
> Want to Lose 22lbs
> 
> :)

Can you add me please :)


----------



## polo_princess

Sure hun, i'll go back through and add all of the new ones when i sit down properly, im just flitting back and forth sorting a few things .. got to nip to the shop before it closes :lol:


----------



## sapphire20

Cheers chick!


----------



## aurora

Todays looking like:

Oatmeal w/ almond milk
small Latte made w/ almond milk
wheat free pear/ginger scone
big bowl of my homemade soup
sweet and sour meatballs (made with local grass fed beef) and a bit of brown rice
1/2 a wheat free brownie shared with OH if hes good lol

Mostly right now I'm trying to give up milk and wheat as much as possible to try and help a couple things with my body.
Next week I am going to do a bit of a cleanse then take it from there!


----------



## aurora

Oh, and I weighed this morning, my start weight can go in at a whopping 295.3 lbs.
Only 8 pounds from my highest weight ever a longgg time ago.
I'd like to change my loss goal as well, my first goal is going to be the lowest weight Ive been at since I moved up here. That was 5-6 years ago! I was riding several horses a day then and right now I don't even feel comfortable riding the 2 I have. They are big but I just feel too gross. :( :nope:
I got down to 236 so my first goal is lose 59 pounds.


----------



## Harveysmum369

has anyone else found that they know they have lost the weight but they feel bloated?Is this a good thing?Does it mean my stomach is shrinking?xxx


----------



## redberry3

today has been a pretty good day. I love days that I work because I know I can stay on plan when I am here because the only option I have is to eat what I brought!

Tomorrow Could be a different story because I am meeting a friend for lunch....no idea what to do there. :S 

Heading grocery shopping right after work as our house is not stalked with healthy options only crap!

I think I will weigh in on Friday with the rest of you girls just to keep me in check!

:hugs:


----------



## bambikate

Can I join please? Start 163lbs (lose 23lbs) xxxxxx


----------



## Georgie90

yesterday i had...

Breakfast: Cereal Bar
Lunch: Chargrilled Chicken Pitta and Snack a Jacks
Snack: 6 Wine Gums :blush: again!!
Dinner: Chicken, 2 New Potatos, Peas and Carrots.

I was Starving last night so had a yoghurt! :cries:


----------



## Harveysmum369

Hi Girls,this is my weigh in.....am now 225lbs :D think thats 7lbs from my starting weight?
xx


----------



## Georgie90

well done Harveysmum!!!

thats brill!
xxx


----------



## Harveysmum369

Georgie90 said:


> well done Harveysmum!!!
> 
> thats brill!
> xxx

Thanks hun,ive suprised myself by sticking to it..lol.
Donna
xxxx


----------



## baboo

Harveysmum369 said:


> Hi Girls,this is my weigh in.....am now 225lbs :D think thats 7lbs from my starting weight?
> xx

Thats fantastic! Well done!
x


----------



## netty

well day 4 of 1200 calories today
I am so bloody hungry!!!
I am eating fruit and veg loads - am sticking to it well tho
if i havent lost weight on fri this week i will cry!!

if any of you have an iphone the app myfitnesspal is good and helpful


----------



## bjl1981

Bee - Starting weight 174lbs, goal weight loss - 34lbs (2 1/2 stone)

I'm doing slimfast and the 30day Shred workouts (trainer from Biggest Loser USA).

I just want to fit my pre-preg clothes, which were size 12/14.

Keep motivated!!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

netty said:


> if any of you have an iphone the app myfitnesspal is good and helpful

If you're exercising, I recommend the couch to 5k app, and the 200 situps one (for a toned tummy!)


----------



## Pyrrhic

Harveysmum369 said:


> Hi Girls,this is my weigh in.....am now 225lbs :D think thats 7lbs from my starting weight?
> xx

Thats brilliant hun, well done! :happydance:


----------



## redberry3

Great job Harveysmum!!! Thats an awesome acchievement!!!

Last night I watched the Biggest Loser US and road my exercise bike for 30 mins at a consistant speed of 25 km an hour. I went 13 km in 30 mins and burn 190 cals :D :D

I also stuck to plan and felt better about it than I would if I cheated and ate some junk. I had an apple with 1 tsbp of natural peanut butter as a snack.

I snuck in a weigh in this morning :blush: and I am down a little but am hoping that a full week will show some major efforts!!

Today I am meeting a friend for lunch....I looked at the nutrition online at the place we are going and I am super happy that the soup are all roughly around 110 calories per serving!!! I will stick with the soup I think...or a wrap for 190....what do you think?

Bike and home circuit workout tonight!!

Keep up the amazing work girls you are all an inspiration!!


----------



## Becky

I couldnt get to my weigh in last night because of the snow! 

Today I have eaten 

Bannana

Tuna, mayo and sweetcorn sandwich (extra light mayo) on small brown bread. with home made SW crisps! 

x


----------



## xKimx

Today i had

Breakfast: Special K and 1 glass of orange juice

lunch: Chicken and lettuce sandwich on small brown bread with some light salad cream

snacks: one banana


----------



## aurora

rafwife said:


> If you're exercising, I recommend the couch to 5k app, and the 200 situps one (for a toned tummy!)

Thanks for the heads up these look like great apps!


----------



## Pyrrhic

I noticed that there are two big weightloss groups on BnB atm. This one, and one in the BnB groups forum...

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/246424-2010-fat-busters-weigh-ladies.html

There seem to be different members in both.

So what do you girls think about turning this into a healthy competition? Each week we count up how many lbs lost by the group in total, divide by the number of members and that group wins for the week?

I think it would be some extra motivation, and it wouldn't really matter if people were a member of both groups!


----------



## nessajane

Day 3 -

2 brown toast with little bit of butter and a scrape of pate - 250 cals 
Dinner - Tuna mayo salad with light mayo - 250 
Tea - WW lasagne, 200g potatoes and salad - 450

Had 3 cups of tea today with sweetner so extra 50-100 cals for the dash's for milk

No exercise today i have to move all tylers toys from behind the settee where my treadmill is!!


----------



## jenny_wren

sounds good to me :thumbup:

we need a trophy to pass back
and forth lol

xxx​


----------



## jenny_wren

couple of your girls are cambridge dieting
we've gotta work extra hard now!!

good luck ladies

xx​


----------



## Vici

Sounds good to me rafwife. I'm still feeling pants so not done any exercise although it was a wii active rest day. Harveysmum, that's fantastic, well done x


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: ladies how are wel all?

Had another good day today, everyone at work had Burger King for their breakfasts and i didnt :smug: i did have a skinny caramel machiato from Starbucks, but im sure that was a lot healthier than Burger King considering what Nic posted about the cals in their chips :lol:

Had half a sandwich and a small packet of crisps and a king prawn and noodle stri fry for dinner :)

Will add everyone onto the main list in a little while, Brooke needs bathing and putting to bed


----------



## bumpsmum

too late to join in? going back to ww tommorrow after festive break and DREADING IT!

Gillian
Start weight: 152lb (as of mon 4th jan)
hope to loose 21lb

xx


----------



## tasha41

I am doing horribly :( I wish it was warmer out so we could go for a walk!


----------



## redberry3

i think that is a great idea rafwife!!!

we won't want to let eachother down!! Accountability my friend!!!!

Lunch with my friend went good, had a BBQ Chicken Wrap and Hearty Vegetable Soup!! YAY FOR HEALTHY CHOICES!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

rafwife said:


> I noticed that there are two big weightloss groups on BnB atm. This one, and one in the BnB groups forum...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/246424-2010-fat-busters-weigh-ladies.html
> 
> There seem to be different members in both.
> 
> So what do you girls think about turning this into a healthy competition? Each week we count up how many lbs lost by the group in total, divide by the number of members and that group wins for the week?
> 
> I think it would be some extra motivation, and it wouldn't really matter if people were a member of both groups!

im in both ? :wacko:

good idea though :thumbup: i win every week!!


----------



## sapphire20

Im not sure if im eating the right things but iv cut out the crap!

I have only managed to do a small amount of excercise today :(

And getting peed of with my scales as OH says they are like 6lbs a difference to what the wii says :(


----------



## xKimx

KimxNxBeggsy said:


> Today i had
> 
> Breakfast: Special K and 1 glass of orange juice
> 
> lunch: Chicken and lettuce sandwich on small brown bread with some light salad cream
> 
> snacks: one banana

 Dinner: Egg noodles chicken and spicy tomato pepper sauce and side salad


----------



## Vici

ladies, I'm feeling disheartened :-( I've been really good, exercising well and I jumped on the scales tonight and have gained 3lb. It is the time of the month but jeez, give me a break. Felt rubbish bug just did an hour on wii fit x


----------



## cooney

Vici said:


> ladies, I'm feeling disheartened :-( I've been really good, exercising well and I jumped on the scales tonight and have gained 3lb. It is the time of the month but jeez, give me a break. Felt rubbish bug just did an hour on wii fit x

When I weighed myself every week in the past I always gained 5lbs in water weight during my period. Don't sweat it. Really. This is why I weigh once a month now. Nobody should feed bad just because their body is doing it's natural cycle.


----------



## nievesmama

Sorry not been here last couple days, i had a fall on Tuesday on the ice, and now have whiplash. 
Ive been eating ok, but i did have mince pies and cream yesterday. Im hoping ive lost a little this week!!1


----------



## Georgie90

im up for doing a competion!

altough im not a member of either weightloss threads :blush: I am on here though!

im more inclined to keep going if i know im not only letting myself down!
xxxx

oh yesterday i was a bit of a let down...
Breakfast: Yoghurt with Banna chopped.
Lunch: Mini Pizza, Cereal Bra, Special K Bits
Snack: Wine Gums (really need to cut these out!!)
Dinner: Char grilled chicken pittas

xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

I had a cheeky weigh this morning and am really chuffed with the results :happydance:

I did it in the morning though, when it should be the afternoon as thats your 'true weight' due to weight fluctuating up to 3 lbs through the day. So it didn't really count, but gives me an idea!


----------



## Georgie90

im scared for tomorro :cry:

i hope i have lost at least 2lbs!!
xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm in both threads :lol: but good idea x x


----------



## xKimx

hope we all doing ok :D
What i am having/had today:D:
Breakfast : 1 slice of brown toast with light butter and 1 glass of orange juice
lunch: brown bread sandwich with char-grilled chicken and salad , 1 glass of fruit juice
Dinner: Making a homemade cottage pie


----------



## HannahGraceee

Is any one watching my big fat diet show? They have a set diet on there 1200 cals like 2 week diet plan! I'm gonna start in Monday :) x


----------



## netty

I am on day 5 of 1200 calories and had no more than 45 grams of a fat a day
unfortunately very little exercise as still very bunged up in sinuses so cant breathe!!
i spend most of the day hungry but have not cheated once- if i havent lost weight by friday i will scream and consider the cambridge diet!!


----------



## Elli21

Hi girls :hi:

Ive been dieting since the 1st of January and weighed in today and had lost 3lbs :)
To start off with i felt shitty, i wanted to have lost more, but hey :) Its still a loss.
Im on a low fat diet...i wont let myself have more than 20g in a day, so its pretty hard going, but im always walking most places that i would have driven :) Today ive done 2 hours worth of walking already :thumbup:
Can i join please :D

I started at 15stone7 and im now 15stone4
And my target weight is 12 stone :)

xxxxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

I was watching a diet program today, and they were saying if you eat a small bag of crisps, then you have to walk two miles to work it off :shock:

Oh and if anyone is exercising, and they want to see how far they're going, there is a pedometer here:

https://www.gmap-pedometer.com/

Just put your postcode (with a space) in at the top :)


----------



## Elli21

I dont understand why my tiker is saying ive lost 4.2 lbs?? Ive lost 3!

I never work in pounds so im a bit confused...but theres 14lbs in a stone, yeah?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Also, there are some good diet programs on Sky Anytime :thumbup:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Elli21 said:


> I dont understand why my tiker is saying ive lost 4.2 lbs?? Ive lost 3!
> 
> I never work in pounds so im a bit confused...but theres 14lbs in a stone, yeah?

Its slightly off I think. 15st7 is 217lbs. 15st4 is 214lbs.

If you get confused with stone to lbs, google '15 stone in lbs' as google has a built in calculator.


----------



## netty

Elli21 said:


> Im on a low fat diet...i wont let myself have more than 20g in a day, so its pretty hard going,
> 
> xxxxx

have you reduced your cals as well elli?


----------



## Elli21

Netty, no, i only worry about fat, but i do make sure that my calories stay well below the 1000 mark.xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

If you eat less than 1,000 calories, any food you eat will be converted into fat for your body to stop it starving. It hoards the calories, anticipating that you won't be getting enough food. You need to eat about 1,200 to lose weight constantly.

Remember your body uses about 2,000 calories a day just existing, without any exercise.


----------



## Elli21

Ill just go and calculate my intake for todays...and then try to add some...:) I dont mind :lol:

Thanks rafwife...Ive always gone on this diet when ive dieted and its the one that i find easier to stick to and it really works...but i dont want to lose weight unhealthily. :)

Think ive sorted my ticker out too!! xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Yep, your ticker looks good :thumbup:


----------



## polo_princess

I always use 1200 cals as the benchmark for my daily intake too!!

Everyone ready for weigh in tomorrow!! Fingers crossed everyones lost at least 1lb!!


----------



## sapphire20

Im dreading it!!


----------



## Georgie90

I'm dreading it too!!
If I haven't lost at least 2lb..I'm gonna :cry:


----------



## Vici

Holly, i did ask the other day but i think you may have missed it - can my start weight be put upto 224 (was 223.8) as i weighed in on monday when i started (other was a guess) Thanks babe xx


----------



## baboo

I'm not looking forward to it at all! lol


----------



## Pyrrhic

My day today....

Breakfast: homemade fruit smoothie and 1 slice brown wheaten bread with low fat butter
Lunch: shared some veggie shepherds pie with Nim
Dinner: will be left over chilli bolognese on a small baked potato with side salad

Snacks: none
Drinks: 7 glasses of water

I did two 1.5 mile runs today. One in the morning, and just came back from my other one :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

Good luck for the weigh in girls. I'm sure we will all do fab. Everyone seems to have done well from the posts :hugs:

Best time to weigh is afternoon, before lunch as our bodies naturally fluctuate in weight by about 2-3lbs per day so the afternoon gives us the most accurate result. :)


----------



## RJ01

I'm looking forward to weighing in I have been sooo good did 1 hour in the gym today too. :thumbup:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Well done hun :)


----------



## Dizzy321

sorry to intrude but can anyone tell me how many calories you need to eat per day to loose weight? Obviously its different for everyone so how do I find out? thanks :blush: x


----------



## buttonnose82

eek, I'll weight check in the morning, I started saturday so was gonna wait till saturday to check but I'll get on the same day as you girls :)


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Can I join?

Lucy

Current weight: 143.25 llb
Goal: 126llb


----------



## Kimboowee

I was weighed tonight, but I'll wait til tomorrow to post like everyone else!


----------



## sam*~*louize

rafwife - i always weigh morning after toilet lol! cos as soon as i touch anything to drink/eat, ive gained about 5lbs :rofl: Well done on x2 runs! Did circuit again tonight was good good !

My start was about 9stone 12? want to keep fit so will lose weight with it, so may aswell add me on polo. Lose 7lb. Weighed sometime over xmas but saturday is my "bad" day so i'll update Sat


----------



## netty

paula85 said:


> sorry to intrude but can anyone tell me how many calories you need to eat per day to loose weight? Obviously its different for everyone so how do I find out? thanks :blush: x

i think everyone is aiming for less than 1200


----------



## polo_princess

Right i need to go back and update the new ladies to the main list

Im feeling pretty optimistic about weigh in tomorroe (she says scoffing throntons chocolates :blush:)


----------



## sam*~*louize

netty said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> sorry to intrude but can anyone tell me how many calories you need to eat per day to loose weight? Obviously its different for everyone so how do I find out? thanks :blush: x
> 
> i think everyone is aiming for less than 1200Click to expand...

women are supposed to eat 2000 and men 2500. But less than this is obv weight loss. I don't count calories, just cut out crap and snacking on rubbish in between :flower:


----------



## Pyrrhic

netty said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> sorry to intrude but can anyone tell me how many calories you need to eat per day to loose weight? Obviously its different for everyone so how do I find out? thanks :blush: x
> 
> i think everyone is aiming for less than 1200Click to expand...

You should aim for _no less_ than 1,200.

A woman's daily allowance is 2,000, which is what your body uses up everyday just to keep going. So by eating 1,200 you are eating 800 calories less than your body uses up so you will lose weight consistently. Any less and your body will start to retain food and turn into into fat as your body goes into starvation mode. It starts to expect a lack of food, so stores the food you do eat, rather than burn it off.


----------



## RJ01

woo hoo added me weight loss ticker :happydance:


----------



## cooney

paula85 said:


> sorry to intrude but can anyone tell me how many calories you need to eat per day to loose weight? Obviously its different for everyone so how do I find out? thanks :blush: x

https://www.healthstatus.com/calculate/cbc
This web page will calculate roughly how much you burn a day. Eat less than that number to lose weight. The less calories you eat than your number the faster you lose weight but don't go under 1,000 or your metabolism can be effected.


----------



## ArticBaby

I did very good this week, looking forward in weighing in tommorw morning :happydance:. I feel like I lost some weight already.

Quitting :coffee: sure helped out alot. Didnt think I could do it :nope:

:flower:


----------



## Pyrrhic

If anyone is exercising or calorie counting, then www.livestrong.com is a great free site with lots of tools and discussion groups to help :thumbup:


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm actually feeling quite hungry right now....


----------



## Georgie90

im so hungry rafwife!! :hugs:


----------



## Pyrrhic

I've had two glasses of water and it's not helping :lol:


----------



## Georgie90

i want chocolate biscuits!
x


----------



## tasha41

I'm mad at my OH tonight and I feel like eating a whole cake. :(


----------



## Georgie90

we got rid of all sweeties tasha...i want something sweet and carby soooo bad!
xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm having pineapple now :blush:


----------



## polo_princess

loooool Tasha

im too tired to be hungry atm so im off to bed. im slowly getting used to eating less, im not feeling as hungry during the daytime now, tbh i could easily skip lunch at work because im preoccupied but skipping breakfast and lunch is a mahoosive no no :( 

i rarely eat breakfast, i just cannot get my body going in thr morning to eat, my appetite doesnt kick in untl gone 9am and by then im at work


----------



## Pyrrhic

I woke up hungry for the first time today, so am starting to notice having breakfast. 

I know what you mean though PP, I don't notice my hunger during the day. Its just the evening I need to fix! I always feel hungry after I exercise too.


----------



## polo_princess

Oh and i'll have to weigh first thing as i have work so will do it at 8ish before i leave then update everyone when i get home in the evening, thats unless another mod (cough jac) does some of it for me :lol:

Good luck for tomorrow ladies, fingers crossed everyone loses something, or at least doesnt gain!! :flower:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls!
I'm doing ok the CD diet:thumbup: I think Ive lost some weight but I didn't start until monday but will weigh in tomorrow with everyone else....feeling optimistic:happydance:

Holly I'll update through the day for you (if my wellies come i'm off to town though) but will do what I can:flower:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

sam*~*louize said:


> rafwife - i always weigh morning after toilet lol! cos as soon as i touch anything to drink/eat, ive gained about 5lbs :rofl: Well done on x2 runs! Did circuit again tonight was good good !
> 
> My start was about 9stone 12? want to keep fit so will lose weight with it, so may aswell add me on polo. Lose 7lb. Weighed sometime over xmas but saturday is my "bad" day so i'll update Sat

added you hun:thumbup:


----------



## cooney

I find when I am hungry if I exercise my hunger turns off for the moment. It also gives me something else to do while I am waiting for the right time to eat. (I eat every 3 hours, 6 times a day)


----------



## Jkelmum

will weigh myself in few hrs when its really morning


----------



## baboo

Morning ladies!. I weighed this morning and I have lost 4lbs! I'm thrilled with that!. Good luck to everyone else today!
x


----------



## Georgie90

well...i thought my scales were wrong this morning :rofl: so I went to boots and double checked and i am ashamed to say i have lost 7lbs...:blush:

thats a loooot...i think ill allow myself to eat a bit more as I have been starving!

Glad Im down to 10.3 though!
xxx

Good Luck Everyone!!
xxx


----------



## baboo

Georgie90 said:


> well...i thought my scales were wrong this morning :rofl: so I went to boots and double checked and i am ashamed to say i have lost 7lbs...:blush:
> 
> thats a loooot...i think ill allow myself to eat a bit more as I have been starving!
> 
> Glad Im down to 10.3 though!
> xxx
> 
> Good Luck Everyone!!
> xxx

Congratulations! thats fantastic!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Congrats Georgie, thats ace! (although too much for a week, as you must be under-eating)

Ive been On CD since monday so started a bit later than some of you guys, but wanted to weigh in with you all...................


5lbs LOST WOOP!!!!:happydance: I'm pleased with that and I can deffo feel the difference!


----------



## Dizzy321

Can I join this thread please? :flow:


----------



## Dizzy321

Wow well done Georgie and Jac!!fantastic! :happydance: Jac you look great in your pic.

I started calorie counting on Monday and I have been soo good :happydance: (and hungry lol) but gutted I did not get weighed on Mon :dohh: no scales at home and not been able to get to town :( so this week I wont know what I have lost :sad2: 
going to buy scales tomorrow!
xx


----------



## Kimboowee

I've lost 3lbs this week - takes me to 32lbs overall. 

Was up at the gym at 7.30 this morning - im bloody knackered already!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i lost 4lbs :) :happydance:


----------



## Georgie90

thanks jac, and paula :hugs:

jac, i know...i am going to start eating a bit more as I have been really hungry..i love youe new avatar btw xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

I checked this morning and I have lost 3lb's (in 6 days) I am over the moon :)

Well done girls!

Keep up the fab work


----------



## HannahGraceee

btw well done girls :) great weight lose!!


----------



## netty

:happydance: I have lost 4lb :happydance:

it is worth feeling starving all the time!!!!


----------



## Georgie90

its true what they say!
nothing tastes as good as skinny feels!

the last weeks been well worth it!

WELL DONE to everyone!!
xxx


----------



## RJ01

Well done everyone I have lost 3lbs :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

baboo said:


> Morning ladies!. I weighed this morning and I have lost 4lbs! I'm thrilled with that!. Good luck to everyone else today!
> x

Are you on the front page hun? If not what was your starting weight and want to lose weight so I can add you on?


----------



## baboo

xxxjacxxx said:


> baboo said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!. I weighed this morning and I have lost 4lbs! I'm thrilled with that!. Good luck to everyone else today!
> x
> 
> Are you on the front page hun? If not what was your starting weight and want to lose weight so I can add you on?Click to expand...

I am hun. I'm Alexa, thanks though! Well done on your loss!
x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

RJ01 said:


> Well done everyone I have lost 3lbs :happydance:

Hun what is your name as I'm having difficulty knowing who is who here....

Could you girls check I have got you right on the first post?:wacko:


----------



## sapphire20

I have lost 3lbs :) woohoo...next week should be better as only did 30 mins excercise since monday, where do you ladies fit this in with baby? OH doesnt get home till 5.30/6? x


----------



## baboo

sapphire20 said:


> I have lost 3lbs :) woohoo...next week should be better as only did 30 mins excercise since monday, where do you ladies fit this in with baby? OH doesnt get home till 5.30/6? x

Well done on your loss hun!. I do my exercise once my babies are in bed, so about 7-7.30ish. I find it easier then as there are fewer distractions!
x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

updated weightloss to here:thumbup:


----------



## RJ01

xxxjacxxx said:


> RJ01 said:
> 
> 
> Well done everyone I have lost 3lbs :happydance:
> 
> Hun what is your name as I'm having difficulty knowing who is who here....
> 
> Could you girls check I have got you right on the first post?:wacko:Click to expand...

Hi sorry it's Rhonda. x


----------



## sam*~*louize

Jesus well done you lot!! I still have to be good today so will weigh in morning as i didnt start till monday either, so only 4 days on "be good" lol!

We're all shrinking by the min :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

5lbs loss for me! :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

sapphire20 said:


> I have lost 3lbs :) woohoo...next week should be better as only did 30 mins excercise since monday, where do you ladies fit this in with baby? OH doesnt get home till 5.30/6? x

I'm either doing one, or two runs a day.

If I do two, I get up about 7am to run before OH goes to work, then run when he's back from work about 6ish before dinner. It's good to exercise before food as you'll burn more fat. If I'm only doing one run, then it's in the evening.

It's good though, as 1.5 miles takes me about 15mins atm and that's it I'm done! You burn about 180cals from it too.


----------



## xKimx

i have lost 2lb :blush::D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

2lb off for me , not the best of weeks but restarting the cambridge on monday xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Good job girls! :happydance: 2lbs in a week is fantastic too! That's 104lbs in a year! Every loss, no matter how small is still fantastic!


----------



## Georgie90

does anyone feel slimmer?
i have technically lost half a stone, but still feel big :(


----------



## sam*~*louize

2lbs is a good weight a week, too much and your likely not to stick to it!! well done!! we need "I lost 1lb, 2lb, 3lb badges"

JAC!!! ;)


----------



## sam*~*louize

georgie don't slip hun! you di v well, but make sure you eat ok too x


----------



## Georgie90

thanks hun, i just wrote in my jounal about it...im upping my meal portions a bit, :hugs:

oooo yeaaaa badges!!! <3 that idea!
xxxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

I now weigh ......216 so 5lbs gone :happydance: how do i change my ticker


----------



## Georgie90

yay....well done serina, thats fab x


----------



## netty

i had problems with my ticker and ended up starting another one!!
i could then put starting weight. weight now and goal weight!!
well done on your 5lb!!


----------



## Georgie90

i done the same as netty!
xxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Badges is a fab idea!!!

hummmmmm now where to fit it :rofl:


----------



## nessajane

Well done girlies!!!!

I started monday but jumped on scales today to weigh with the rest of you and ive lost 5lb :happydance: i was so bloated before i started so im not suprised ive lost quite a bit!! xx


----------



## ArticBaby

Yeahhhhhhh I lost 10lbs :happydance:

Thats a great head start for me :thumbup:


----------



## Georgie90

10lbs!
wow thats fantastic!

you beat me :rofl:

Congrats hun!!

xxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

wow congratulations girls some great losses!! :happydance:


----------



## netty

ArticBaby said:


> Yeahhhhhhh I lost 10lbs :happydance:
> 
> Thats a great head start for me :thumbup:


WOW
Well done :happydance:
congratulations :yipee:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Jesus 10lbs :shock: Well done but Be careful though girls, that's a lot to lose in a week!
Look at all you 5lbs ers aswell! Don't want to weigh tomorrow pmsl, though tone up i need to, but if i'm part of this makes me stick to it :thumbup:


----------



## happy&healthy

Congrats on all the weight loss.

I lost 2 pounds. Annie.


----------



## baboo

well done ladies!


----------



## Becky

Well done girls on your fantastic weight losses! I dont weigh in till Tuesday so I will update then! x


----------



## aurora

293.6 :) I'm happy with thats 1.7 pounds in 3 days.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

girls if you go to the first post theres a link at the bottom of Holly's post with my photobucket. There are all 'i lost 2 lbs' etc badges in there:thumbup:

heres the link again. theres 3 pages but you'l find them all in there.

https://s819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/smileys/?start=40


----------



## Pyrrhic

Georgie90 said:


> does anyone feel slimmer?
> i have technically lost half a stone, but still feel big :(

I feel slimmer, but I know it's just water weight that's come off me. When I look in the mirror I don't see a difference yet.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Hiya, not sure if anyone spotted my post it was pages back now but I'd like to join in please! 

Current weight: 143.25 llb
Goal: 126llb


----------



## ArticBaby

Thanks...:flower:

Im on a high protien, low fat diet. I quit drinking coffee/caffiene. I think that had alot to do with it too. Plus, I have alot to lose, so this maybe the only time I see a 10lb loss, which is good to start off. Also, I cut way down on my portions, and eat smaller more frequent meals.

I excercise about an hour a day, mostly cardio for now. Next month or so I will do more yoga/strength training :thumbup:

I see some good weight loss already on the main page, congrats :thumbup:


----------



## Pyrrhic

When Niamh was born, I had 60lbs to lose. It's taken me ages, as I haven't really tried too hard before but it feels nice to know I've only got 35lbs left!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Girls, I've got to go out running tonight but I am really not feeling motivated!

I need to be running 2 miles within a certain time for my TA weekend in a couple of weeks and I'm not yet hitting my time. So whenever I go out I'm getting really de-moralised. 

Someone kick me up the arse! My motivation to keep running is slipping :(


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

xxxjacxxx said:


> girls if you go to the first post theres a link at the bottom of Holly's post with my photobucket. There are all 'i lost 2 lbs' etc badges in there:thumbup:
> 
> heres the link again. theres 3 pages but you'l find them all in there.
> 
> https://s819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/smileys/?start=40

cant wait till i can have the i lost 60lb one!!!! :happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: ladies!!

Well done some FAB work done this week by all, think we have a pretty high score for the other group to try and beat!! Just about to sit down and eat dinner so will update the ones that jacqui hasnt shortly, including you Lucy, i have spotted yours lol

I lost 4lbs :happydance: :happydance: MEGA happy as i anticipate 1 - 2lbs


----------



## Snowball

I lost 3 lb this week! Well done everyone!:happydance:


----------



## Pyrrhic

polo_princess said:


> :hi: ladies!!
> 
> Well done some FAB work done this week by all, think we have a pretty high score for the other group to try and beat!! Just about to sit down and eat dinner so will update the ones that jacqui hasnt shortly, including you Lucy, i have spotted yours lol
> 
> I lost 4lbs :happydance: :happydance: MEGA happy as i anticipate 1 - 2lbs

PP was thinking for the competition just run it every Monday? So we all weigh in on a Friday, then the other group weigh in on a Monday and we award some sort of trophy for the week on the Monday?

We need some sort of picture of a trophy to pass back and forth :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

rafwife said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies!!
> 
> Well done some FAB work done this week by all, think we have a pretty high score for the other group to try and beat!! Just about to sit down and eat dinner so will update the ones that jacqui hasnt shortly, including you Lucy, i have spotted yours lol
> 
> I lost 4lbs :happydance: :happydance: MEGA happy as i anticipate 1 - 2lbs
> 
> PP was thinking for the competition just run it every Monday? So we all weigh in on a Friday, then the other group weigh in on a Monday and we award some sort of trophy for the week on the Monday?
> 
> We need some sort of picture of a trophy to pass back and forth :happydance:Click to expand...

Nic, the honourary 'Loser of the week' Blinkie :thumbup:https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/smileys/adl4b4709504ed9c246212323.gif

and monday would be great as technically I need mondays to be my weigh in day really.


----------



## polo_princess

Well shall we just carry our score over to this monday and do it like that? then they have the weekend to bust their butts trying to beat us :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

polo_princess said:


> Well shall we just carry our score over to this monday and do it like that? then they have the weekend to bust their butts trying to beat us :rofl:

Yep :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohhh cool! I'll take mine off then yeah and put in new one on monday, thats a week for me then.:thumbup:


----------



## Georgie90

Ohh mine was only 5days too...shall I do mine again monday?
X


----------



## LaDY

Can i update mine! Iv lost 6lbs!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Vici

Fantastic losses girls, massive well done to you all!! I lost 2lb - quite pleased really as it was only since Monday and AF arrived and i've been ill. 2lb a week and i'll be very happy!!

RAFwife - hope you managed to get running hun, not sure how i can motivate you but you always do so so well that i'm sure you managed to kick yourself up the bum x


----------



## Pyrrhic

Thanks hun :hugs: I did go running, but only managed half as I think I've done something to my ankle. I went over on it a couple of nights ago and although it was fine yesterday it's throbbing now. Day off running tomorrow I think :(


----------



## coccyx

only 2lb for me. kim


----------



## Pyrrhic

coccyx said:


> only 2lb for me. kim

2lbs is fantastic, well done!! :happydance:


----------



## tasha41

Only 2lbs here. Not much effort though on my part just cutting junk... and still had carrot cake last night because I couldn't resist it :shy:


----------



## Dizzy321

Can anyone tell me if white wraps are as bad as bread? OH was supposed to get wholemeal but got white instead, just thinking if wraps are better for a diet than bread :shrug: x


----------



## Incubator

Lost a big fat nothing this week! Has been a bad week all round but tomorrow is a new day so fingers crossed for my willpower being stronger...

Well done to everyone who lost. Keep going.

x


----------



## kaylynn040485

ooh can i add myself to this...my diet starts monday.

Im Kay and atm moment im just over 10stone so think its about 141lb and im looking to lose 14lb.

Kx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Woohoo still losses or no gains! Gonna be tricky with us all weighing in diff days lol. I like mine being a sat am as i have a bad eat shit day on the weekend lol. And most start a diet on monday, so thats good. uuhm lol. 

Keep going on the running nic. You have to. end of. (blunt enough for you for next time ? ;) )

Ohh and I want chocolate, and lots of it.!


----------



## Pyrrhic

paula85 said:


> Can anyone tell me if white wraps are as bad as bread? OH was supposed to get wholemeal but got white instead, just thinking if wraps are better for a diet than bread :shrug: x

Depends! Some wraps aren't. Its the saturated fat, and calories that you're interested in. Some wraps have about 200 cals per wrap, whereas some bread is 100 cals per slice. 

Something different, yummy and healthy is using a lettuce leaf as a wrap :)


----------



## Dizzy321

rafwife said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if white wraps are as bad as bread? OH was supposed to get wholemeal but got white instead, just thinking if wraps are better for a diet than bread :shrug: x
> 
> Depends! Some wraps aren't. Its the saturated fat, and calories that you're interested in. Some wraps have about 200 cals per wrap, whereas some bread is 100 cals per slice.
> 
> Something different, yummy and healthy is using a lettuce leaf as a wrap :)Click to expand...

Thanks Rafwife....the wrap was 180 cals :shock: bit disapointed that I ate it (was yummy though) but I have stuck to my 1200 cals again today :happydance: great idea about the lettuce leaf, will give that a go!
could eat a scabby donkey right now though :rofl: gonna have a cup of tea and go to bed :D


----------



## sam*~*louize

ok 9st 8lb this morning, but thinking my start on monday was about 9st 10 not 12. ive not lost 4lb in 5 days. so 2lb off id say!

9 stone = 126 pounds
and 10lb

= start was 136 Polo/Jac


----------



## Elli21

Can i be added to the list please PP :D xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

How is the weekend going girls??

I'm not having a good one :nope:

yesterday....

breakfast: none!
Lunch: cheese sandwich on white baguette
Dinner: vegetable fajitas

snack: 2 slices weight watchers banana bread
drinks: 4 glasses water 1 cup tea
exercise: 1 mile run, 3 mile walk

Today:
Breakfast: None!
Lunch: tomato soup and have a brie & cranberry baguette on white bread
snacks:
drinks:
exercise: none


----------



## sapphire20

Weekends are always the worst for me as OH is home and when he eats crap I tend to eat crap too! Had a slice of toast this morning and diluten juice, not had lunch yet...but having lentil soup and tuna wrap (im gona try the lettuce as suggested) for dinner! 

Excercise will begin on monday....or so I tell myself anyway haha


----------



## Pyrrhic

A lot of us don't seem to have weighed in...where are you girls?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Its going ok for me so far...could murder a cheese sandwhich though. 
Ive editted the title to tell people to come weigh in....no point playing if their not going to follow through is there?


----------



## polo_princess

:hi ladies im so sorry for not updating the lsit last night, not long after i posted i fell asleep :dohh: :blush:

I guess me returning to work has been more tiring than i think ... im on the case as we speak though, also im going to put usernames back in instead of first names, think that'll be a bit easier to keep track!! :thumbup:


----------



## polo_princess

Right list is now fully updated as of here!! :thumbup:

Need a few more weigh ins from people though, however our score is looking pretty good so far ladies, even if i do say so myself :smug: Good work everyone :happydance:

Oh also need Elli and Paulas start and loss numbers please :flower:


----------



## polo_princess

83.7lbs lost so far between us all :shock: wow girls thats fab!!

Thats almost 6 stone :shock:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Holy crap that is a lot :shock: Between how many people?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

polo_princess said:


> :hi ladies im so sorry for not updating the lsit last night, not long after i posted i fell asleep :dohh: :blush:
> 
> I guess me returning to work has been more tiring than i think ... im on the case as we speak though,* also im going to put usernames back in instead of first names,* think that'll be a bit easier to keep track!! :thumbup:

Already did it hun, I was having a little trouble figuring out who was who:dohh:


----------



## Pyrrhic

So far our loss for this week is 3.64 (total weight lost by amount of people who've weighed in) :happydance:


----------



## xKimx

Hey ladies :D

Hope we are all doing fab!
Ive been not bad, I am starving for chocolate:(! Suppose a sweet banana will have to do:(


----------



## helen1234

stayed the same lol, but... i think my scales were out cos i started cambridge and was heavier than the wii said lol, 
next friday i'll know exactly what i am.


----------



## buttonnose82

I know I have only lost 3lb but my trousers will not stay up, yes they were big to start with but now it is crazy, I think the water weight has gone therefore my 'bloat' has gone, oh well, hopefully they will come in handy soon as maternity trousers .... I can grow back into them hehe!

I have some yummy home made meatballs in the slow cooker as we speak for dinner tonight and today I went and got the stuff to make goulash in the slow cooker tomorrow, yum yum!

The weather is awful here so yummy warm food cooked in the slow cooker is really warming us up.

Tonight is treat night as we have both lost weight this week so we will be having just 2 or 3 pieces of chocolate orange tonight as a treat! (we have set up a treat saturday, where providing we have both lost weight on the friday weight check then we are allowed just a little treat in the form of 2 or 3 chocolates from our crazy huge stash of what we recieved at christmas!)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i am sooooo excited about re starting cambridge on monday!! hoping for a super loss next week!!


----------



## polo_princess

We still have a good few people missing from weigh in list too so it will be even more!!

Good day for me until this evening, Saturdays are taekaway night so we have fish and chips as a treat *tut tut* BUT we have agreed that once a week is too much so we are having them once a month now, and then one weekend a month we have a "cooked meal treat"


----------



## Donna35

My slimming world class was cancelled this week due to the snow and I have no scales at home so is it ok if I weigh in next week instead. Well done everyone xxx


----------



## sapphire20

Ahhh I had my first slip up I had a packet of wotsits :(


----------



## polo_princess

Dont worry about it im sitting here eating white choc lindt balls :lol:

Wotsits are only 95 cals anyway, they arent bad hun


----------



## sapphire20

lol.......I feel naughty tho, not good at dieting as I have tried and failed so many times, I used to never put on weight but since having Olivia it doesnt seem to be that way now!

BTW are they any good, I was meaning to try some b4 the diet?


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations on everyone's weight loss :happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## JennieyL

I know we are supposed to weigh in every week, but like cooney I want to do it once a month! is that ok?


----------



## polo_princess

If you want too Jenniey, its fine hun, just your loss wont be on the weekly team loss comp with the other group thats all :flower:

Sapph OMG they are amazing haha, im trying my hardest not to scoff the whole bag in a week, white choc is my fav but not many places do "decent" white chocolate, yummmmmy


----------



## sam*~*louize

sam*~*louize - (Start 127 lbs) (Lose 7lbs)

start was 136 pounds, not sure who worked out 127 lol
lost 2lbs this week

Noone wants to update mine lol
sam*~*louize - (Start 136 lbs) (Lose 7lbs) Lost 2lb :flower:


----------



## RJ01

Oh no the weekend has gone bad i'm really upset with myself need to repair the damage I have done over the rest of week :cry::cry:


----------



## Harveysmum369

I did put my weigh in up a few days back,I lost 7lbs.xx


----------



## helen1234

i stayed the same hun, i think i was heavier to begin with but hey ho.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Just did a sneaky weigh in, and have just maintained over my naughty weekend :nope: Need to stop skipping breakfast!


----------



## Elli21

PP - :) I started at 15 stone 7 and im now 15 stone 4....i lost 3 lbs in the first week :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Elli21

Btw well done girls, thats amazing for the first week!! :) xx


----------



## Elli21

Right...hang on, i was being silly :lol:

I started at 217lbs ...im now 214lbs and i want to lose 53lb ( so another 50lbs) all together :thumbup:

:rofl: ill get there in the end.


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: afternoon my gorgeous skinny minnies in the making, how are we all?

Elli you are now updated as is Samz

Not been too bad today, weekends im less strict, although still dieting

Had 1 slice of toast and butter for breakfast, that was a treat'ish as ive not been having any all week, lunch was half a cheese sandwich and a packet of crisps, and dinner was a roast, but i only did mash instead of roasts and we had 6 different veggies along with beef and gravy so it was a pretty healthy version :lol:


----------



## Georgie90

Weekends are more relaxed for me too holly although I have only had scrambled egg on toast today..can I weigh in again tomorro morning? As that will be a week for me then? X


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Georgie how come you put you lost 5lb on FB but on here you told us 7lb....:shrug:


----------



## Pyrrhic

todays food:

Breakfast: fruit smoothie
Lunch: goats cheese & vegetable salad
Dinner: thai green vegetable curry with non fat coconut milk and brown rice

Snacks: 1 slice WW banana bread
Drinks: 4 glasses water, 1 cup Options low fat hot choc
Exercise: None (rest day)


----------



## Pinkgirl

Right, thats it..Diet starts NOW!!! asked OH to hide any chocolate thats left. and this week i am going to be doing the special K diet while at work and then on weekends east sensibly.
Going in the bath now to relax, got batteries for scales so i will weigh myself when i come out the back! Bring it on! lol
xx


----------



## Georgie90

xxxjacxxx said:


> Georgie how come you put you lost 5lb on FB but on here you told us 7lb....:shrug:


Got told off :dohh:

Read about my past and youll see why i cant tell my family the amount i lost...x

edit, thats why bnb is my escapism..and i didnt want it mentioned..


----------



## Georgie90

i have been ok-ish today :) 
im not going to weigh tomorrow, just take fridays weigh in as my weigh in...

today i had;

Special K mini breaks for breakfast
Scrambled Egg on one bit of toast for lunch
Rice and Chicken for Dinner

then I had Jelly and yoghurt for afters. :blush:

is that ok?
x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

so, your not lying then? See I find it hard to beleive that you could lose 7lb in 1 week through dieting? Now if you had quite a lot of weight to lose then it would be possible, but you havn't got a lot to lose have you? So 7lbs in no, 5 days wasn't it......you would have had to starve yourself:shrug: I am on the CD diet and even when I was on CD ss ON 466 cals a week I didnt manage 7lbs in 5 days........... sorry, doesn't ring true with me.:wacko:


----------



## Vici

I know i have alot to lose Jac but in my first week when i did slimming world i lost 13lbs!!

Georgie if you have lost 7lb in 5 days you really need to eat more x


----------



## baboo

Hows everyone doing?. I'm still doing ok, although just had a pack of salt and vinegar snack a jacks. Next week should be ok...hopefully lol.
x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

yes vici but she doesnt have lots to lose....theres nothing of her anyway. 7lbs in 5 days is a hell of a lot more than water dont you think? Bigger ladies hold alot more water so will lose in their first week quicker than slimmer ladies...shes obviously been eating but come on 7lbs in 5 days, thats more than 1lb per day:dohh:

Not having it.:nope:


----------



## Georgie90

Vici said:


> I know i have alot to lose Jac but in my first week when i did slimming world i lost 13lbs!!
> 
> Georgie if you have lost 7lb in 5 days you really need to eat more x

I know, hence why I didnt want to tell the whole of facebook that as im actually quite embarrased by it...i am trying really hard to do the diet thing a proper way, and this thread has really helped me...i have never dieted without making myself ill before...i thought i could be honest on here though and get support..thanks Vici..xx

Jaq, Sorry...i donno what to say to that..


----------



## Georgie90

jaq, its more then 2lb a day...hence why i didnt want my whole family to know..


----------



## Vici

xxxjacxxx said:


> yes vici but she doesnt have lots to lose....theres nothing of her anyway. 7lbs in 5 days is a hell of a lot more than water dont you think? Bigger ladies hold alot more water so will lose in their first week quicker than slimmer ladies...shes obviously been eating but come on 7lbs in 5 days, thats more than 1lb per day:dohh:
> 
> Not having it.:nope:

I do agree with you to some extent but i don't doubt that if you were eating alot of crap and you stop that completely that alot of weight an be lost. It is far too much to lose IMO and it is unhealthy BUT i also think the same of the CD!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Okies...i did it...

Start weight 166lb
Target weight of 140lb
Weight to loose : 26lb.

Gosh i really hope i can do this by the summer.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

whats another 2lb on top of 5lb though? :shrug: you admitted to 5lb on FB but 7 on here? If you are hiding something from your family then why even say you have lost weight on FB if its a touchy subject (i think you are implying that it is) 
Your status for that friday was 'weigh in day today' now If I didn't want my family to know I was losing weight I wouldnt 'announce' it like that?


----------



## Vici

Pinkgirl said:


> Okies...i did it...
> 
> Start weight 166lb
> Target weight of 140lb
> Weight to loose : 26lb.
> 
> Gosh i really hope i can do this by the summer.

Course you can do it. PMA hun xxx


----------



## Georgie90

maybe i shouldnt be in here then, sorry i was just trying to do it properly obv that hasnt worked out...

i cant take pic of the before scales now, but i can do to 10.3 weight now?

i didnt mean to upset anyone or anything, sorry
x


----------



## Pinkgirl

Vici said:


> Pinkgirl said:
> 
> 
> Okies...i did it...
> 
> Start weight 166lb
> Target weight of 140lb
> Weight to loose : 26lb.
> 
> Gosh i really hope i can do this by the summer.
> 
> Course you can do it. PMA hun xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Vici...i know this thread will help loads.
Will weigh in on friday then make it so i weigh in every friday.
X:thumbup:


----------



## Georgie90

they know im on a diet...i am allowed??!!
they dont know im on a forum, as the last forum i was on was an anorexic site...so yeah, thats a touchy subject at home..hence why i ask everyone on my facebook not to mention bnb...

and i think you agree 5lb is better then 7 right...why do you think i was embarrassed at loosing 7lb...

im quite offended by 'theres nothing of her anyway' btw..i just wanted help doing it thats all...


----------



## Georgie90

xxxjacxxx said:


> yes vici but she doesnt have lots to lose....theres nothing of her anyway. 7lbs in 5 days is a hell of a lot more than water dont you think? Bigger ladies hold alot more water so will lose in their first week quicker than slimmer ladies...shes obviously been eating but come on 7lbs in 5 days, thats more than 1lb per day:dohh:
> 
> Not having it.:nope:




Pinkgirl said:


> Vici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkgirl said:
> 
> 
> Okies...i did it...
> 
> Start weight 166lb
> Target weight of 140lb
> Weight to loose : 26lb.
> 
> Gosh i really hope i can do this by the summer.
> 
> Course you can do it. PMA hun xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Vici...i know this thread will help loads.
> Will weigh in on friday then make it so i weigh in every friday.
> X:thumbup:Click to expand...


Good Luck Hun xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Georgie90 said:


> maybe i shouldnt be in here then, sorry i was just trying to do it properly obv that hasnt worked out...
> 
> i cant take pic of the before scales now, but i can do to 10.3 weight now?
> 
> i didnt mean to upset anyone or anything, sorry
> x

I dont want you to take a picture:dohh:
Surely you can see where I am coming from? why post 5lb on FB and 7LB on here? thats all I asked and your answer didn't ring true either as you still announced your losing weight on FB...and you apparently are ashamed and dont want your family to know:dohh: 
:wacko:


----------



## Sophie1205

Jacqui I think she just mean she didnt want her family to know she lost as much as she did xx


----------



## Georgie90

i did, thanks sophie...
i said 5lb on fb as my family and people who knew me when i was ill are on there
i said 7lb on here as no one knew me when i was ill on here and can send me back to shitty hospitals!!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Georgie90 said:


> i did, thanks sophie...
> i said 5lb on fb as my family and people who knew me when i was ill are on there
> i said 7lb on here as no one knew me when i was ill on here and can send me back to shitty hospitals!!!!

:hugs: dont take this the wrong way but if u are being secretive maybe its bcos u know u shouldnt be dietin bcos u are slim enough ...I mean no offence just aaware of all the stress u have had and how easy it is to slip back when u have been thru so much in the last few wks xx


----------



## Georgie90

i know, i think my heads mashed serina, i need a break...thank you though...if its ok with Holly, im gonna leave this thread...ill pm her, i dont think i should be here. I just didnt know where else to go..x

Thanks for helping me the last week though...i can see me going down the slipepry slope again if i dont leave here...<3
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Georgie90 said:


> i know, i think my heads mashed serina, i need a break...thank you though...if its ok with Holly, im gonna leave this thread...ill pm her, i dont think i should be here. I just didnt know where else to go..x
> 
> Thanks for helping me the last week though...i can see me going down the slipepry slope again if i dont leave here...<3
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I think you need to get help before u start to go down that slope ..if u need to loose weight doc can send u to a dietian to do it proplerly ? x


----------



## Georgie90

i got my councillor tomorrow night, i think its best i talk to her...i just knew as soon as i said i want to go on a diet they would say no..:hugs: thanks serina xxx


----------



## Elli21

Im sorry, but when i first went on this low fat diet a year ago i lost 10lbs in a week. 
Yes i was bigger....(size 20) but i dont see how that has anything to do with it?


----------



## Elli21

pp - Thanks btw :D xx


----------



## netty

well i had a really good weekend and did not cheat once - i am amazed as we had all 3 children all weekend!!

had a sneaky weigh in and slowly losing it still but not as fast as last week - think af due this week tho!!My snotty nose has eventually cleared so on the rowing machine for me this week

keep with it everyone!!


----------



## sapphire20

My weekend was pants, I probably put back on the 3lbs I lost!

I really need more motivation, I can be a lazy sod most of the time. I think I just keep telling myself I dont look as bad as I think I do but I really need to lose the extra pounds, im only a size 12 atm but I seem to have 'extra' bits lol if that makes sense.

What gives you ladies the motivation to not eat those foods you love and how do you choose between tv and excercise coz im stuggling!


----------



## Pyrrhic

sapphire20 said:


> What gives you ladies the motivation to not eat those foods you love and how do you choose between tv and excercise coz im stuggling!

By looking at things like this:

https://www.fitnessbeyond.co.uk/nicole01.html
https://www.fitnessbeyond.co.uk/success_stories.html

I make sure that my iPhone has all of my favourite upbeat tracks on it, and I only listen to them while exercising. So I look forward to being able to listen to them. I need something with a beat to keep pace to. 

I also know that by exercising I am giving myself a better chance of not getting ill, or even dying young. Fad diets will make you thin, but you will be incredibly unhealthy(some can cause liver, kidney, bowel problems, headaches. etc). Exercising for 30mins a day can lower your blood sugar, cholesterol, and give you less chance of getting heart disease, diabetes, certain cancers, etc. 

I want to be able to be fit, and maintaining fitness is a lot easier than getting fit. I want to be able to do what I want when I want, and not have my body hold me back. I want to be able to walk into a shop, know they have my size and look good in what I try on. I want people to notice me for me, not the fact I'm overweight. 

Most of all, I want to be an example to my daughter, and show her that healthy eating and exercise is important. My FIL is incredibly overweight, has type 2 diabetes and heart disease. All brought on by diet, and never exercising. What are the chances he's cut his life short? How is that fair on the family he will be leaving behind, just because he couldn't be bothered? As a parent, I feel I have a duty to be as healthy as possible, not only to set a good example to my daughter but also try my hardest to make sure I am around to be her parent for as long as possible.


----------



## netty

well said RAFWIFE

I am fed up of having rolls where there shouldnt be. I am a size 12-14 but certainly have wobbly bits where there shouldn't be.
My eight year old asked me "when will my thin mum be back!!!"
i too am struggling with the exercise motivation but know if i dont i will get disillusioned when i stand on the scales and it stays the same!!


----------



## Dizzy321

Well said Rafwife! I am doing this for my health! and for my kids!! and for me....I WILL do this even though its going to be the hardest thing EVER, I have struggled with my weight all my life and its awful :nope: I will NOT let it happen to my kids, I need to set them an example, but that goes without saying and they have both had a very healthy diet since they were born and me being overweight makes me even more concious of that :thumbup:

I have as much weight to loose as a whole other person but I WILL do this, I have too....
thinking about starting my own journal to keep track cause this is going to take me at least 1year - 18m or thats what I hope...


----------



## Pyrrhic

94.7lbs of loss this week girls, that is AMAZING!! :happydance:

Now lets see if we can crack 100lbs this week!


----------



## buttonnose82

feeling pretty crappy :( MIL made some pretty upsetting comments yesterday and has really knocked my confidence :( I know I am not a skinny stick, but at a size 14 I considered myself pretty average, well I guess in her eyes I am hugely overweight :(


----------



## Elli21

buttonnose...i know that feeling...im always getting comments....:hugs: keep your chin up...at least your doing something about it...and at a size 14..(which is my goal size as im now 18) i dont think you should take their comments to heart...sometimes people have nothing better to do than to make others feel bad about themselves...which usually means they lack something themselves xxxxx


----------



## Elli21

Im not sure if im going to be much of a "loser" this week...BUT i have walked 10 miles since my weigh in on thursday. 
And next week....im starting my davina dvd back up again...:)

Hows everyone else doing??


----------



## Pinkgirl

Yey had a great day today..think my mind was preoccupied with work stuff so didnt think about food.
Had special K for breakie and lunch. For tea i had stew and a tiny bit of icecream afterwards. YUMMY
Hope you are all having a great day x


----------



## RJ01

Done really well today after a poor weekend really need to focus, I also did Billy Blanks tae bo workout and I felt great afterwards.

Breakfast: spinach omelette

Lunch: homemade tomato soup

Dinner: Pork loin with veg

Snacks: handfull of grapes and strawberries


----------



## SarahJayne_x

heey girlies!!
pleeease may i join in here...
i'm about to go and weigh now and see what i weigh and then find out exactly how much i want to lose.. then i'll start first thing tomorrow morning, coz i have a tub of ben n jerrys in the freezer :( 
but as soon as its gone i'll have the motivation!!
and i got wii fit now and will hopefully be taking the baby walkin a lot more often!!!

edit... after this post has been sitting here for about an hour, i've discovered my scales arent working, so had a go at wii fit.. and it tells me 
im 10st 1lb...so approx 141 lb, 
and looking to lose about 22lb 
which would make me 8st 5lb...

Sarah
xx


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: evening ladies how are we all?

AMAZING total weightloss for the group, well done ladies :hugs:

Have we heard from the other group with their score?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

sorry i'm late PP, my total weight loss for 1 week is 7lbs not 5lbs:happydance:


----------



## netty

well done jac


----------



## Pyrrhic

Brilliant jac, well done! :happydance:


----------



## Pyrrhic

I did a cheeky weigh in this afternoon, and even after skipping brekkie at the weekend I've lost 1,5lbs since Friday. Happy with that, as I've been off running.


----------



## Kimboowee

Well done Jac!


----------



## Danuta

Hi, may I join in?
I desperatly need to lose weight (for health reasons) - 3 months after birth my weight is 80 kg and my BMI is 29.5 so a little to near the obese rating for comfort. 
I really want to get rid of my huge wobbly stomach, I swear I still look 5 months pregnant!
I'm trying to eat healthy and lose a little each week - so far I'm down from 83 kilos so it's at least a start but it doesent feel like much atm!


----------



## Pyrrhic

welcome to the group Danuta :hugs: Have you got an idea of what you want to do to lose the weight?


----------



## Danuta

It's going to have to be mainly diet because the health problems I have makes exercise difficult. I will try to do plenty of walking though, instead of catching bus etc!
I'm trying to cut out all the really unhealthy foods and eat a lot of fruit and veg and not too much dairy and white bread and stuff. Most of my weight is round my middle and it's that what I really need to lose cos of health, but any things what are good for it (swimming and sit ups and stuff?) I cant do at the moment...any ideas about other things what might help especially with that?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks Girls and Well done to all our 'losers' :thumbup:
Ive updated the first page with our 'loser of the week' for the first week, so well done Articbaby:happydance:

Holly, how are going to set out the first page out for next weeks results?:confused:


----------



## polo_princess

Not sure Jacs ... shall we just write the 2nd loss alongside the 1st loss but in a diff colour? Then use a diff colour each week?

Well done Articbaby on being loser of the week :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I thought that PP but maybe we need to left align the list then? sounds good to me:thumbup: 

do a key at the top with...ahhh sod it i'll do it:thumbup:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Thanks Jacs & Holly for updating everything :thumbup:

Soooo girls, are we going to be able to lose 100lbs this week?!

Not seeing many updates from people, how's everyone's day gone today?

I'm still not running, I think I might have the start of shin splints but I really hope not and that after a few days off it'll be fine. My meal diary today was pretty much exactly the same as yesterday!


----------



## ArticBaby

Thanks everyone :flower:

Im still doing pretty good. I ate sensibily today, no sweets. And did an hour on the treadmill. I feel better. Looking forward in weighing in this friday.

Hope everyone else does good.

Congratulations on everyones weight loss :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

Okay I'm joining. Been dabbling with what diet to do, whether to do celebrity slim etc etc but think I'm going to go with plain old healthy eating :thumb:

Starting weight - 143lbs omg


----------



## Elli21

Whens weigh in day? Last week i weighed myself on the thursday :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Elli21 said:


> Whens weigh in day? Last week i weighed myself on the thursday :)

Some of us started on the friday, some on the monday. If you started on thursday then use friday as your weigh in day:thumbup: As close to a week as poss.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Blah11 said:


> Okay I'm joining. Been dabbling with what diet to do, whether to do celebrity slim etc etc but think I'm going to go with plain old healthy eating :thumb:
> 
> Starting weight - 143lbs omg

I'll add you now hun, what do you want to lose?


----------



## Elli21

Thanks Jac...gives me an extra day to bust my imaginary balls off. :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

I dunno Jac, maybe 20lbs :)


----------



## Vici

rafwife said:


> 94.7lbs of loss this week girls, that is AMAZING!! :happydance:
> 
> Now lets see if we can crack 100lbs this week!

Thats fabulous, massive well done girls :D

I've not been doing too bad. Been doing at least 2 workouts on wii active (1 hr) per day and i'm def feeling it! Eating hasn't been too bad and at a sneaky mid week weigh in this morning i'm going in the right direction! I'm not on any eating plan - just cutting out the crap i was eating and cutting down on portion size! Still having the things i like to eat xx


----------



## Vici

O, and a massive well done to Articbaby, thats fab hun x


----------



## Pyrrhic

Well done ArticBaby! :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Blah11 said:


> I dunno Jac, maybe 20lbs :)

ok, updated for you:thumbup:


----------



## SarahJayne_x

hey girls..
i posted yesterday...
just wonderin if its ok for me to join?
x


----------



## sapphire20

Ah well...I had an ok day yesterday...

Skipped Bfast so not good
Had a sandwich for lunch, chicken and lettuce
Had haddock and cabbage and brocolli for dinner

:)

Today so far has been a roll....didnt have bfast again need to get back on track with that. 

Iv been going on the wii fit each day but to be honest im not feeling a difference. I think if I could feel a difference it would make me more likely to carry on trying hard.

Weel done articbaby!


----------



## Pyrrhic

SarahJayne_x said:


> hey girls..
> i posted yesterday...
> just wonderin if its ok for me to join?
> x

course hun, welcome to the group :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

Well I have booked my first appointment with a personal trainer on Thursday night! :happydance:

I'm going to start going twice a week I think, and get her to give me goals during the week to achieve before I see her again.


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations.....SarahJayne_x :baby:

Welcome to the weight loss thread :flower:


----------



## Kimboowee

Well done Articbaby! 10lbs is brillaint!!!!


----------



## Becky

I dont get weigh until tonight! I understand I cant really be included though! 

well done on all your amazing weight losses x


----------



## taperjeangirl

if I were to join girls would i have to reveal my starting weight?! :blush:

Could I update with whatever I lose every week then reveal after I get nearer my goal? xxx


----------



## Vici

No, you can just say how much you want to lose if you want hun. Theres quite a few of us who are larger ladies, we're all in the same boat hun xx


----------



## taperjeangirl

:) 
Can any of you recommend a good set of scales? I am looking through argos just now and getting confused!
I would prefer digital but have no idea which ones to get!


----------



## Glitterfairy

I just bought some Salter scales which are good.They were only around 12pounds and come with a 15 year guarantee. xxx


----------



## taperjeangirl

Oooo can you post a link for me? xxx


----------



## Glitterfairy

Ooh i can't find them on the Argos website,mine must have been in the Sale.Salter is a good make of scale though :)


----------



## Vici

I have the basic model of these but as these are half price thought i'd post the link :)

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...nal+care|14418350/Trail/searchtext>SCALES.htm


----------



## jenny_wren

i've got the salter scales as well

sorry butting in lol

they're in asda atm for £7!!

xx​


----------



## RJ01

Well done arcticbaby do you have any good tips you want to share lol


----------



## Pyrrhic

Right, I'm having a chinese tonight. Nothing crazy, just some plain chow mein and sauce. I've not had a takeaway in ages now, and I have guests staying so everyone is ordering one. So I'm off out now for a run to try and counteract the impending badness :lol:

Still I managed to pass up Starbucks and McDonalds today already!


----------



## Pinkgirl

well today started fine...until i had the day from hell at work...cant even talk about it.
I still had special K for breakie and dinner. But tonight i have so far had soup and there is a Wispa Gold calling me from the kitchen...i do deserve it after the day i have had but i wante to be so good! Arh!!! so hard


----------



## sapphire20

Iv had a good day food wise. Had a slice of toast for bfast, a ham roll for lunch and chicken and rice for dinner. No snacking in between.

I also did 50 mins of excercise aswell so well chuffed. 

Im just wondering when your doing sit ups and your muscles start to ache should you stop lol?


----------



## sam*~*louize

keep going girls!! back in work, and was v tired tonight/groggy so had some choccy. COuldnt do circuit on monday either as was in a work meeting. oooh well lol, back to it on thurs.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

well ive had a cappacino shake for bfast, strawberry for lunch and baked chicken with lambs lettuce and celery..then a hot choc orange shake for my mid evening drink:thumbup:

I feel slimmer already:happydance:


----------



## RJ01

Breakfast: mushroom omelette
Lunch: homemade tomato soup
Dinner: salmon and veg
Snacks: melon and grapes, melba toast with low fat soft cheese
45 min boot camp style workout.

feel hungry every night but need to just get over it. :cry:


----------



## baboo

Everyones doing so well!. I had chicken and big plate of veg for tea, but didn't manage much exercise today though.


----------



## Vici

I was bad for tea - had a wedge of toad in the hole :( But I have been extra good all day and done 1 hr hard exercise x


----------



## netty

had a reasonable day today
been doing housework nearly all day as i am lucky to have a big house but also unfortunate to have messy kids and hubby and not been bothered to do much since before christmas!!!:blush:

no time for the rowing machine as waiting for british gas to service boiler and didnt want to go to door heavy breathing but he didnt turn up till 2 then had nto go get ashley from school!!:dohh:

had fruit for breakfast and lunch
and the chicken korma and rice for tea
still only had 1100 cals today and all low fat too :happydance:

good luck everyone


----------



## xKimx

Ladies! I have been bad this week:( I had a Indian curry with chips tonight!:( chocolate and some pepsi:( ohh some one please tell me off


----------



## Kimboowee

KimxNxBeggsy said:


> Ladies! I have been bad this week:( I had a Indian curry with chips tonight!:( chocolate and some pepsi:( ohh some one please tell me off

Just get straight back on the waggon tomorrow! 

I've made slimming world forrero rochers and had 7 of them =] They were yummy though and not too bad on syns - I feel quite proud of myself!


----------



## tiggertea

can i join please?
starting weight 157lb
want to lose 42lb (no chance but i can live in hope! lol)
lost 5lb last week
weigh in on fridays


----------



## ArticBaby

RJ01 said:


> Well done arcticbaby do you have any good tips you want to share lol

Hi

Basically Ive been cutting waaaayyy down on my portions. Just have smaller portions, every 3 hours. Most of the time, I would have a protien shake in place of a meal, which does help out alot.

I quit drinking coffee...Dont know if that really helped, but I do feel better. Now I drink decaf tea, not much though.

I excercise about 45-60 min a day. Take a day off here and there. I walk on the treadmill, do spinning (hard) also I have the wii fit. Thats enough cardio to keep me busy.

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Becky

I lost 2.5lbs this week x


----------



## Elli21

I just KNOW im gunna have put on the 3lbs i lost last week....*shakes head* ive been so bloody naughty!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

On day three of the cambridge

and scales looking promising for this week!! :happydance:

the choc tetras :cloud9:

i hate drinking all the water though!!


----------



## buttonnose82

I have been awful this week, I have been rather stressed with work and moving and the wedding etc and when i get stressed i turn to food :(

I am trying to redeem myself by being better but i must try hard ....... if only i was flexible enough I would kick my own butt into gear!


----------



## taperjeangirl

this is gonna sound really thick........... but do body analysers weigh you aswell? Just in th e descriptions it says BMI, cals, etc!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive got a weight watchers one that does that and tbh i never use the analyser bit at all, might have to go have a go now :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Hey girls, how have we all done today? :)

My day has gone....

Breakfast: fruit smoothie
Lunch: tofu & vegetables
Dinner: Goats cheese salad 

Drinks: 3 glasses water, 1 cup tea
exercise: 1 hour swimming


----------



## Pyrrhic

Oh and I thought I would post some 'before' and 'during' pictures. 

I don't know exactly how much I weighed in the first one....I'd say about 220lbs+ ish. So the second picture is me the day I started this challenge. I find it hard to see a difference looking in a mirror, so taking pictures really helps. Excuse my ugly mug, in the second pic I'd just come back from a run not long before. :lol:


Spoiler
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/sublime_envy/SDC10191.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/sublime_envy/IMG_1609.jpg


----------



## polo_princess

Hello lovelies, hope your all ok

Sorry ive not been around much (again) i got sick yesterday :cry: and then had to try and battle through it at work today so i didnt have to make time up elsewhere

Im doing ok, no real appetite for the last 2 days, im having to force myself to eat, belly is telling me im hungry, brain isnt :shrug:


----------



## tiggertea

all my good work this week has been undone in one fell swoop this evening. :(
although how can i refuse some special treats on my b'day?! :lol:
the scales shall tell all tomorrow!


----------



## HannahGraceee

rafwife said:


> Oh and I thought I would post some 'before' and 'during' pictures.
> 
> I don't know exactly how much I weighed in the first one....I'd say about 220lbs+ ish. So the second picture is me the day I started this challenge. I find it hard to see a difference looking in a mirror, so taking pictures really helps. Excuse my ugly mug, in the second pic I'd just come back from a run not long before. :lol:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/sublime_envy/SDC10191.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/sublime_envy/IMG_1609.jpg

ugly mug!! behave girl :) i wish i had your bod! your doing so well babe :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

just in case my stats were missed:
they're on the previous page :thumbup:


----------



## sapphire20

Rafwife you look excellent well done!!

Im dreading this weekend....Im going out to my mates and shes organising drink...crisps...dips....party food...then

We are going out for a meal and drinking all night...what the hell am I gona do..

I know I havent done great this week...was doing some yoga and have really hurt my back and have had a few cheeky treats but this is just gona kill my goodness.


----------



## RJ01

Well done rafwife you are looking good I might do some photos too, have taken my before pics and will take some after 4 weeks beware mine are in my underwear!!


----------



## RJ01

tiggertea said:


> all my good work this week has been undone in one fell swoop this evening. :(
> although how can i refuse some special treats on my b'day?! :lol:
> the scales shall tell all tomorrow!

Happy birthday :flower:
you have to have a treat on your birthday


----------



## baboo

rafwife you look great! Hope everyones doing well!


----------



## RJ01

My day has gone like this:

Breakfast: nothing didn't have time
Lunch: 2 crumpets with low fat spread
Dinner: home made chicken curry and jacket pot

Currently having a glass of red wine :blush:


----------



## netty

rafwife you look great - am aiming for a body like yours!!!

happy birthday tigger tea and enjoy a birthday treat - it is only once a year afte all!! 
my birthday is next fri so will have the same dilemma = luckily it is on weigh in day so will have all wek to behave!

hope you feel better soon holly

have stuck rigidly all day agaon to my calories - really need to find time to exercise now

keep up the good work everyone - it will be worth it!!!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Hello lovely ladies, well done to you all! 

Had a good day too.
Breakie: special K
Lunch Half baked patato, beetroot and salad (was on a course so didnt want to look a knob at sit there a lunch getting out a bowl, some milk and my special K)
Tea: Salad, chicken.

Back to special K twice a day tomorrow. its lucky i really like it

Rafwife: i can see a big difference in those piccies...well done you
xx


----------



## tasha41

I found this list of "snacks under 100 calories":

Spoiler
1 - 1/2 cup of sugar-free gelatin, any flavor, and two Tablespoons of low-fat Cool Whip.

2 - 15 chocolate-covered raisins.

3 - Stir 2 teaspoons of Hershey's chocolate syrup into a cup of coffee for Café Mocha.

4 - Tea - Russian style: Stir in 2 teaspoons of strawberry jam.

5 - 1/4 cup of fat-free Ranch dressing and 1 cup of mixed fresh veggies such as jicama, red bell pepper, celery, carrot sticks and cherry tomatoes.

6 - 6 saltine crackers and 2 teaspoons of peanut butter.

7- 1/2 cup of fat free ice cream.

8 - A luscious parfait: 1/2 c. of low-fat pudding layered into a parfait glass alternating with two crumbled vanilla wafers and a dollop of Cool Whip gracing the top.

9 - A wonderfully filling half sandwich made of 1 slice reduced-calorie bread, a thin layer of mustard, 2 teaspoons of apple sauce and 1 slice of deli-style thin-sliced turkey. Add lettuce and voila!

10 - Try another sandwich idea: 1 slice of reduced-calorie bread, 1/2 Tablespoon of peanut butter and 1 Tablespoon of fat-free raspberry vinegarette dressing.

11 - Over a small baked potato, spoon 1/2 cup of salsa and 2 Tablespoons of non-fat sour cream.

12 - I really like this one: one rice cake thinly spread with fat-free sour cream and sprinkled with 1 Tablespoon of crumbled blue cheese.

13 - Place a marshmallow on top of a graham cracker and microwave until gooey. Drizzle with a teaspoon of Hershey's chocolate syrup.

14 - Cut half an apple into slices and spread with 2 teaspoons of peanut butter.

15 - 1/2 cup of applesauce and 1 piece of toast cut into four sticks for dunking.

16 - Freeze 1/2 cup of orange juice and eat with a spoon. Nice little sorbet!

17 - 2 graham cracker squares each spread with 1 teaspoon of peanut butter.

18 - an 8 oz. low-fat yogurt or a small container of low-fat pudding.

19 - 1 slice of reduced calorie bread spread with 1/4 cup low-fat cottage cheese mixed with 2 Tablespoons of applesauce and sprinkled with cinnamon. Especially good warmed in the microwave.

20 - a cup of coffee and a small biscotti.

... 1 cup of blueberries
... two kiwi fruits
... one cup strawberries with a teaspoon of fat free "whipped topping"
... 2 slices of deli turkey, spread with mustard and rolled into lettuce leaves
... 10 cashew nuts
... 3oz low fat cottage cheese and 3 whole wheat crackers
... tomato halves sprinkled with dried bread crumbs and broiled
... 1/2 of a small avocado
... 10 almonds
... 1/2 of an apple with 2 teaspoons peanut butter
... 10 pretzel sticks
.... 1oz cheddar or mozzarella cheese
... 2 wedges laughing cow cheese spread in 2 stalks of celery

Also came up with some of my own, 

2 regular sized rice cakes = 90 calories (and I personally think for me that 2 is more than enough, they feel really filling to me)

Laughing Cow cheese- original gives you 2 wedges for 70 calories, their low fat is like 2 wedges for 45 calories, in my Biggest Loser 30 Day Jumpstart book, it says to have that with some sliced turkey lunch meat

For Quaker "Chewy" granola bars the box says 90 calories each (these are the ones that are not coated with chocolate)... they have chocolate chips and marshmallows and stuff and are good for a sweet fix; Kashi does cherry dark chocolate granola bars that I'm not sure about for calories but are probably much healthier also

Animal crackers are about 10 calories each,

1 hard boiled egg is about 85 calories and eggs are soooo good for you

*Here are some more lists:*
https://campushealth.unc.edu/index....option=com_content&task=view&id=258&Itemid=78

https://www.healthy.net/scr/HealthHint.aspx?Id=141

https://www.hap.org/healthy_living/womens/100_calories.php

https://www.mensfitness.co.uk/nutrition/nutrition_advice/1870/50_snacks_for_under_100_calories.html 

https://www.goodhousekeeping.com/health/healthy-snacks/low-calorie-snacks-0606


----------



## nievesmama

Well done everyone.
Sorry havent been on but ive had the kids home due to snow and my two youngest have been ill. I lost 2lbs last week.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Thanks girls :) I think other people should stick their pics up now ;)

I'm very excited about my first session with a personal trainer tonight! It's not until 8pm though, so think I may end up just having a protein shake for dinner.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Wow Nic, you can really tell the difference! Well done you!

I will post pics on monday after 2 weeks on my diet so theres 'something to show':thumbup:

Come on girls, its weigh in day tomorrow for some of you!!!!

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/glitter%20graphics/HolyMoly-LMG2.gif


----------



## buttonnose82

raf you look great.

I am so not confident to put pics up of myself, and besides i don't have the time or money to pay for a health warning to go with them lol


----------



## xxxjacxxx

tiggertea said:


> can i join please?
> starting weight 157lb
> want to lose 42lb (no chance but i can live in hope! lol)
> lost 5lb last week
> weigh in on fridays

done for you hun:thumbup:


----------



## buttonnose82

right! we are off food shopping tonight for the week so I have just written a 'meal plan' for our main meal each day and written my shopping list, I will not buy anything other than what is on my list! our meal plan is as follows (some meals are repetative as we will have enough for 2 days of meals as their is only the 2 of us)

Thursday - Chicken, salad & cous cous
Friday - (leftover) Chicken, salad & cous cous
Saturdays - out at MIL's ugh!
Sunday - Homemade turkey meatloaf, potato's and veggies
Monday - Pasta with pesto, bacon & pine nuts with some low fat garlic bread
Tuesday - (leftover) Homemade turkey meatloaf, potato's and veggies
Wednesday - Goulash, rice & veggies

Lunches will be a mixture of soup, tinned spaghetti, salad or sardines on toast

Breakfasts will be cereal, porridge or toast

Snacks will be fresh fruit, dried fruit or low fat yoghurt

How does that sound?


----------



## Pyrrhic

buttonnose82 said:


> Saturdays - out at MIL's ugh!

:rofl: Love it!

For the other days, you have a lot of carbs going on. Are you planning on exercising? If so, carbs in small amounts are good a couple of hours before hand :) If not, I would cut the carbs a bit.

Also, try and stay away from tinned spaghetti. It's just salt, sugar, fat and carbs. No fiber, no protein, etc. 

Your breakfasts and snacks sound fab, you're making me hungry now! :lol:


----------



## buttonnose82

i have an addiction to carbs! *hangs head in shame* i am trying to cut them back because they set off my IBS if nothing else, although these past few days EVERYTHING is setting off my IBS so pretty miserable :(

trying to increase my exercise bit by bit :)

MIL has been a nightmare, asked me last weekend 'what happens to your wedding dress if you get FATTER?' (i haven't put anything on since i picked my dress!) she then said 'hve you thought about joining a gym?' followed by 'you should really join weight watchers', needless to say she made me feel pretty crappy about myself (she doesn't even know i am trying to lose weight to even make those kinda comments)


----------



## netty

forgot my breakfast this am - usually have some fruit when i get to work and only have brought a tuna light lunch and 4 crispbreads and 2 cheese triangles with me to last until 630 when i get home

peed off that i have missed breakfast as i dont want my body to think i am starving it as it will stop metabolising at the same rate

will try and find a before photo later to post tonight and then another one at 2 weeks - personally cant see of feel any difference yet


----------



## netty

button nose that is terrible for your mil to say those things to you
do you get on ok usually about other things or is she a continual pain in the butt?

why not say that her saying those things is not supportive and they really do not help!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## xKimx

Well this morning I had a low fat miller yogurt and a cup of tea with 1/2 sugar
Just about to have brown bread chicken sandwich and 1 glass of fruit juice

Going to hoover and mop then play the wii fitness
cant wait to get my wii fit board in 2 weeks:(

Heres my before picture :blush:


----------



## tiggertea

you're already in fab shape hun! :hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

KimxNxBeggsy said:


> Well this morning I had a low fat miller yogurt and a cup of tea with 1/2 sugar
> Just about to have brown bread chicken sandwich and 1 glass of fruit juice
> 
> Going to hoover and mop then play the wii fitness
> cant wait to get my wii fit board in 2 weeks:(
> 
> Heres my before picture :blush:
> 
> View attachment 56834

and WHERE exactly are you trying to lose weight from?:dohh:


----------



## ArticBaby

Hi everyone :hi:

Looking forward in weighing in tommorw. Hope everyone else is doing okay :thumbup:

KimNxBeggsy-- You look GREAT in your pic. But I do understand that you want to keep that figure.


----------



## ArticBaby

buttonnose82 said:


> i have an addiction to carbs! *hangs head in shame* i am trying to cut them back because they set off my IBS if nothing else, although these past few days EVERYTHING is setting off my IBS so pretty miserable :(
> 
> trying to increase my exercise bit by bit :)
> 
> MIL has been a nightmare, asked me last weekend 'what happens to your wedding dress if you get FATTER?' (i haven't put anything on since i picked my dress!) she then said 'hve you thought about joining a gym?' followed by 'you should really join weight watchers', needless to say she made me feel pretty crappy about myself (she doesn't even know i am trying to lose weight to even make those kinda comments)

Wow, how rude of her. She's probably miserable and taking the focus off herself and trying to make you feel miseralbe to make herself feel good. Some people do that.

Yepp, those carbs are just as bad as (MIL) :rofl:

Congratulations on your wedding :flower:


----------



## xKimx

xxxjacxxx said:


> KimxNxBeggsy said:
> 
> 
> Well this morning I had a low fat miller yogurt and a cup of tea with 1/2 sugar
> Just about to have brown bread chicken sandwich and 1 glass of fruit juice
> 
> Going to hoover and mop then play the wii fitness
> cant wait to get my wii fit board in 2 weeks:(
> 
> Heres my before picture :blush:
> 
> View attachment 56834
> 
> 
> and WHERE exactly are you trying to lose weight from?:dohh:Click to expand...

My arms face and tummy :blush: Just want to be a proper size 10 without it being tight:D


----------



## MummyCat

Hi there...
Can I join here too please?

Start weight :225lbs
want to lose: 70lbs
Lost so far: 4.5lbs


----------



## tiggertea

:thumbup: welcome aboard the good ship weightloss....


----------



## MummyCat

thanking you muchly!! xx


----------



## Donna35

Just got weighed today - Lost 6pounds in the last 2weeks I'm over the moon:happydance::happydance::happydance:. Can someone please update mine thanks xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

I gained 0.5lbs - Majorly pissed off as I've stuck to it all week. Witch is here and thats the only thing I can think of thats messed my week up.


----------



## Vici

Well I was looking forward to weigh in but after a bad day today weigh in is looming all too soon for my liking!! 

I'm off into hospital on Tuesday to have my gall bladder removed and looking like I could be in for a few days so this will be my last weigh in for at least 2 weeks! No bloody exercise either :(


----------



## RJ01

Good luck everyone on tomorrows weigh in I havn't been a saint this week but I hope I have lost at least 1lb and will be reallllllly good next week promise.


----------



## baboo

Vici said:


> Well I was looking forward to weigh in but after a bad day today weigh in is looming all too soon for my liking!!
> 
> I'm off into hospital on Tuesday to have my gall bladder removed and looking like I could be in for a few days so this will be my last weigh in for at least 2 weeks! No bloody exercise either :(

Hope your operation goes ok hun.
xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Well tonight was AMAZING! I met my PT and she is fantastic. Has applied to the military before, has kids, etc so gets where I'm coming from. I told her about my shin splints, so she assessed me then told me to get on the treadmill and gradually increase the rate until it started to twinge then stop.

I ran double the distance I've ever done, and no pain .
So having the last 4 days off has obviously helped, plus running on a treadmill is easier than in snow :lol: I'm also hoping that I don't have proper shin splints either as I stopped as soon as I felt some pain.

So after that we did weight lifting and resistance training for an hour and she had to up all my weights and reps as I did better than expected :) So happy I had such a good workout. I'm addicted already! I came home really hyped up :lol:

So I'm going back tomorrow and Saturday, then another PT session on Monday.

My food for today....

Breakfast: fruit smoothie
snack: melon
lunch: sandwich
snack: pre workout protein shake
dinner: vegetable stirfry

Not a lot to eat today, but couldn't face eating more, I wasn't very hungry!

Dont feel like I've lost much for tomorrows weigh in. Will be happy with a pound though.


----------



## aurora

290 for me which is a 3.6 pound loss I believe
I think it got missed but my starting weight was 295.3
Thanks :)


----------



## Donna35

Kimboowee said:


> I gained 0.5lbs - Majorly pissed off as I've stuck to it all week. Witch is here and thats the only thing I can think of thats messed my week up.

I bet you have lost weight hun - I've always found that the witch makes it seem like you've gained a couple pounds, fluid retention or something like that:hugs:


----------



## Donna35

Vici said:


> Well I was looking forward to weigh in but after a bad day today weigh in is looming all too soon for my liking!!
> 
> I'm off into hospital on Tuesday to have my gall bladder removed and looking like I could be in for a few days so this will be my last weigh in for at least 2 weeks! No bloody exercise either :(

Good luck with the op:hugs: xxx


----------



## RJ01

Hi ladies just 1lb for me this week :blush:


----------



## Elli21

Hi Ladies...
I weighed myself last night...after eating my dinner...which probably wasnt great, but was the only time i could do it.
And ive been naughty once this week with a takeaway :blush:

But...im ok with my results...

I STAYED THE SAME.


----------



## Vici

Well done to all you loss ladies - Kimboowee, the witch is a horrible thing, I bet you hads a loss really. Keep at it and it'll show next week xx

Well for me its either 2lb or 3lb (changed each time i got on!!) so i think i'll go for 2lb as that came up twice lol!! So yep, 2lb loss for me :happydance:


----------



## Incubator

Hey. 

Congrats to everyone - you're all doing so well! I'm really stuck but plan on being exceptionally good this week!

I lost 1lb. Better than nothing but not as much as I'd hoped...

Have a great weight losing week ladies and a lovely weekend!

x


----------



## Incubator

...a few weight loss questions coming up!

I'm doing weight watchers online and I've been really disappointed with the results. Can anyone recommend something else to try. I'd really like to do the Cambridge diet but I'm stuck on an Island at the mo and there don't seem to be any cambridge diet people here.

Any suggestions would be gratefully accepted - I'm desperate to lose my baby fat!

Thanks in advance.

x


----------



## Vici

How long have you been doing WW hun? How much have you lost?


----------



## baboo

Congratulations girls on your losses!. I'm really pleased that I lost 5lbs this week!. Good luck everyone else!
x


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: ladies, sorry for my lack of input into the thread, im still pretty sick so im flitting around trying to get bits and bobs done when im not napping :lol:

3lbs for me this week, not suprised as ive barely had any appetite with being sick :dohh:

Im halfway to my goal, only another 7lbs to go :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

i havent weight myself today but i KNOW ive gained, havent deited at all since last friday! OPSIE.. sorry girls :( x


----------



## buttonnose82

I have only lost 0.4lb this week :( i guess i should be happy as i had a AWFUL start to the week and at my midweek check had actually put on 1lb, so anyway year, i am 0.4lb down, sorry girls :(


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've not posted in ages cause my stupid laptop broke :( I've not weighed myself, I daren't! I've not stuck to anything :cry: I just have no will power!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

omg!

ive gained.....5lbs:blush:


----------



## Pyrrhic

I've lost 1.5lbs :) Happy with that as I had a couple of naughty days last week!

Well, I say naughty days. I skipped brekkie for 3 days, ate a chinese one night and skipped three days of exercise! :blush:


----------



## netty

no naughty days for me was 10st 8.8 this am - will go an convert it
think it is 3.5lb:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Incubator said:


> ...a few weight loss questions coming up!
> 
> I'm doing weight watchers online and I've been really disappointed with the results. Can anyone recommend something else to try. I'd really like to do the Cambridge diet but I'm stuck on an Island at the mo and there don't seem to be any cambridge diet people here.
> 
> Any suggestions would be gratefully accepted - I'm desperate to lose my baby fat!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> x

In all seriousness, exercise. It's the best way to not only lose baby fat, but also tone at the same time. Unfortunately there are no quick fixes!


----------



## polo_princess

Well done to the girls who lost, a loss is a loss no matter how small it is!!

Hannah what have you been eating to gain 5lbs in one week? Lard? lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

polo_princess said:


> Well done to the girls who lost, a loss is a loss no matter how small it is!!
> 
> Hannah what have you been eating to gain 5lbs in one week? Lard? lol

LMAO

do you really wanna know? 

on the weekend i drunk LOADS! then from then, ive eaten sweets, multi pack of crisps, perfect pizza 

i think its because i havent sleeped properly, marc hasnt been round, avas been awake 4 times in the night so i just feel bleh and cba to eat nicely


----------



## xKimx

I have put on 1lb :blush: :(


----------



## netty

yep definately 3.5lb

now 148.5lb


----------



## nievesmama

Im so not happy. I put the 2lb back on. God knows how ive not been eating much :cry:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Updated to here.

Well done all the girls on their losses. 1 lb or 10 lbs, a *LOSS IS A LOSS* and they all add up...*KEEP GOING!*

Hannah you are officially the *worst loser* this week! Next week I want to see that 5lbs off:winkwink: or your getting your own 'worst loser' blinkie:haha:

I'm weighing in on monday:happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

xxxjacxxx said:


> Updated to here.
> 
> Well done all the girls on their losses. 1 lb or 10 lbs, a *LOSS IS A LOSS* and they all add up...*KEEP GOING!*
> 
> Hannah you are officially the *worst loser* this week! Next week I want to see that 5lbs off:winkwink: or your getting your own 'worst loser' blinkie:haha:
> 
> I'm weighing in on monday:happydance:

:rofl:!! i want the worst loser blinkie now :haha: im officially crap at diets :nope:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

HannahGraceee said:


> xxxjacxxx said:
> 
> 
> Updated to here.
> 
> Well done all the girls on their losses. 1 lb or 10 lbs, a *LOSS IS A LOSS* and they all add up...*KEEP GOING!*
> 
> Hannah you are officially the *worst loser* this week! Next week I want to see that 5lbs off:winkwink: or your getting your own 'worst loser' blinkie:haha:
> 
> I'm weighing in on monday:happydance:
> 
> :rofl:!! i want the worst loser blinkie now :haha: im officially crap at diets :nope:Click to expand...

As you wish:haha:

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/blinkies/button.gif

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/blinkies/button.gif[/IMG

:rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

That blinkie is brilliant :rofl: Will motivate me to try harder next week!


----------



## HannahGraceee

hahahha! i will proudly wear it till next week ;) x x :winkwink:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Unless theres someone who has gained more than 5lbs but I seriously doubt it :rofl:

From this week, whoever gains the most that week gets that blinkie (I will put it in their siggie:rofl:) so no escaping it!


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl: ok, i very much doubt any one gainned as much as me either :lol:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:rofl:

that blinkies fab!!!

i NEVER want it though !!


----------



## helen1234

i lost 4LB :yipee:


----------



## nessajane

ive stayed the same this week but i kinda expected it as ive had a few bad days!!

im back to following SW monday as i know i get on with that!!

well done girls x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Well done everyone on your losses!!

im getting weighed on monday so its a week after starting CD


----------



## Pyrrhic

I am determined to lose 2lbs next week :thumbup:


----------



## RJ01

rafwife said:


> I am determined to lose 2lbs next week :thumbup:

Me too will make that my aim for next week. :happydance:


----------



## Kimboowee

RJ01 said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> I am determined to lose 2lbs next week :thumbup:
> 
> Me too will make that my aim for next week. :happydance:Click to expand...

2lbs this week for me too! I was so disheartened last night but I didn't reach for diary milk - or anything bad! I think im a changed woman!

Just waiting for my jacket potato then I can tuck into lunch.

Hannah don't worry about the 5lbs - I put 4lbs on over xmas/new year and lost 3lbs the following week so you could loose a big chunk of that by next week.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

helen1234 said:


> i lost 4LB :yipee:

Well done you!:headspin:


----------



## Jkelmum

Lost 1lb but considering the shots and chicken kabeb at weekend i am pleased it wasnt a gain x


----------



## ArticBaby

I lost 2 lbs this week :happydance:

Good Luck and Congratulations for everyone this week :thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've lost a lb!!! I'm surprises cause I've ben naughty all week :happydance:


----------



## happy&healthy

I've lost 2 pounds. Quite happy really that I lost that much. Have been out to eat with friends 3 times this past week.


----------



## Vici

Massive well done for all your losses gals :D


----------



## Danuta

I've been so good all week and yet I've actually put on 1 lb! I'm back up to 12 st 11 lb and dangerously close to the obese mark.... yeuchh.
I'm fed up! I cut out so much: sugary food, dairy, white bread, potatoes. I don't know what else could I do and I can't exercise any more than I do because of the health problems what I have makes it virtually impossible, grrr.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Todays food...

Breakfast: fruit smoothie
Lunch: Greek salad with quinoa, bulger wheat, feta cheese, green beans, soya beans...
Dinner: low fat veggie chilli and brown rice

snacks: pineapple chunks
exercise: none


----------



## Danuta

Well done everyone for losses btw. Good work!!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Danuta said:


> I've been so good all week and yet I've actually put on 1 lb! I'm back up to 12 st 11 lb and dangerously close to the obese mark.... yeuchh.
> I'm fed up! I cut out so much: sugary food, dairy, white bread, potatoes. I don't know what else could I do and I can't exercise any more than I do because of the health problems what I have makes it virtually impossible, grrr.

Can you post up what you ate today and yesterday, plus any exercise for us to have a look at?

Don't feel disheartened, tomorrow is another day! :hugs:


----------



## Danuta

rafwife said:


> Danuta said:
> 
> 
> I've been so good all week and yet I've actually put on 1 lb! I'm back up to 12 st 11 lb and dangerously close to the obese mark.... yeuchh.
> I'm fed up! I cut out so much: sugary food, dairy, white bread, potatoes. I don't know what else could I do and I can't exercise any more than I do because of the health problems what I have makes it virtually impossible, grrr.
> 
> Can you post up what you ate today and yesterday, plus any exercise for us to have a look at?
> 
> Don't feel disheartened, tomorrow is another day! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yesterday:

Breakfast: two slices of brown toast with margarine and an apple

Lunch: salad with tomatoes, cucumber, lettice, and sunflower seeds. Brown bread roll without margarine. Yoghurt with banana.

Snack in afternoon: 1 cereal bar with apricot and raisin.

Dinner: Stir fried chicken with vegetables and soya sauce and rice.

Exercise: walk in the park with Dajana (my LO) for about 30 mins. Walked to tesco (15 mins counting there and back)

Today:

Breakfast: cereal (muesli) with low fat milk.

Lunch: Sandwich on brown bread with ham and tomatos. Little bit of salad with cucumber and lettice and cheese.

Snack in afternoon: 1 toast with margarine and orange.

No dinner yet, and short walk (20 mins) with Dajana


----------



## Pyrrhic

Danuta said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danuta said:
> 
> 
> I've been so good all week and yet I've actually put on 1 lb! I'm back up to 12 st 11 lb and dangerously close to the obese mark.... yeuchh.
> I'm fed up! I cut out so much: sugary food, dairy, white bread, potatoes. I don't know what else could I do and I can't exercise any more than I do because of the health problems what I have makes it virtually impossible, grrr.
> 
> Can you post up what you ate today and yesterday, plus any exercise for us to have a look at?
> 
> Don't feel disheartened, tomorrow is another day! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast: two slices of brown toast with margarine and an apple
> 
> Lunch: salad with tomatoes, cucumber, lettice, and sunflower seeds. Brown bread roll without margarine. Yoghurt with banana.
> 
> Snack in afternoon: 1 cereal bar with apricot and raisin.
> 
> Dinner: Stir fried chicken with vegetables and soya sauce and rice.
> 
> Exercise: walk in the park with Dajana (my LO) for about 30 mins. Walked to tesco (15 mins counting there and back)
> 
> Today:
> 
> Breakfast: cereal (muesli) with low fat milk.
> 
> Lunch: Sandwich on brown bread with ham and tomatos. Little bit of salad with cucumber and lettice and cheese.
> 
> Snack in afternoon: 1 toast with margarine and orange.
> 
> No dinner yet, and short walk (20 mins) with DajanaClick to expand...

The thing that stands out to me, is that there is a lot of bread and carbs. Try to avoid toast for breakfast as you are giving you body a lot of carbs first thing in the morning. The muesli you had today is great. Things like muesli, granola, oatmeal, eggs, etc all set you up for the rest of the day. They are high in protein and are good for your metabolism. 

Again, ditch the bread at lunch times. If you find yourself missing bread, get some melba toast or some crisp bakes. These are low in fat and carbs and are a healthy alternative. 

Cereal bars can be very high in sugar and saturated fat, so just have a look at the box and make sure it's a healthy one, preferably with dried fruit and oats. Some cereal bars can have up to 600 cals in each one. 

Carbs are ok to eat, in moderation. If you do fancy a sandwich/bread roll then have one about an hour before you exercise. Otherwise, try to avoid them.

Your snacks are great though, good to see lots of fruit in your diet. Apples are great in the morning. Bananas are even better. Lots of potassium and the yogurt is fantastic. 

You are definitely on the right track, and I have no doubt you can lose the weight that you want as you already seem committed! :thumbup:

Hope that helps.


----------



## Danuta

rafwife said:


> Danuta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danuta said:
> 
> 
> I've been so good all week and yet I've actually put on 1 lb! I'm back up to 12 st 11 lb and dangerously close to the obese mark.... yeuchh.
> I'm fed up! I cut out so much: sugary food, dairy, white bread, potatoes. I don't know what else could I do and I can't exercise any more than I do because of the health problems what I have makes it virtually impossible, grrr.
> 
> Can you post up what you ate today and yesterday, plus any exercise for us to have a look at?
> 
> Don't feel disheartened, tomorrow is another day! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast: two slices of brown toast with margarine and an apple
> 
> Lunch: salad with tomatoes, cucumber, lettice, and sunflower seeds. Brown bread roll without margarine. Yoghurt with banana.
> 
> Snack in afternoon: 1 cereal bar with apricot and raisin.
> 
> Dinner: Stir fried chicken with vegetables and soya sauce and rice.
> 
> Exercise: walk in the park with Dajana (my LO) for about 30 mins. Walked to tesco (15 mins counting there and back)
> 
> Today:
> 
> Breakfast: cereal (muesli) with low fat milk.
> 
> Lunch: Sandwich on brown bread with ham and tomatos. Little bit of salad with cucumber and lettice and cheese.
> 
> Snack in afternoon: 1 toast with margarine and orange.
> 
> No dinner yet, and short walk (20 mins) with DajanaClick to expand...
> 
> The thing that stands out to me, is that there is a lot of bread and carbs. Try to avoid toast for breakfast as you are giving you body a lot of carbs first thing in the morning. The muesli you had today is great. Things like muesli, granola, oatmeal, eggs, etc all set you up for the rest of the day. They are high in protein and are good for your metabolism.
> 
> Again, ditch the bread at lunch times. If you find yourself missing bread, get some melba toast or some crisp bakes. These are low in fat and carbs and are a healthy alternative.
> 
> Cereal bars can be very high in sugar and saturated fat, so just have a look at the box and make sure it's a healthy one, preferably with dried fruit and oats. Some cereal bars can have up to 600 cals in each one.
> 
> Carbs are ok to eat, in moderation. If you do fancy a sandwich/bread roll then have one about an hour before you exercise. Otherwise, try to avoid them.
> 
> Your snacks are great though, good to see lots of fruit in your diet. Apples are great in the morning. Bananas are even better. Lots of potassium and the yogurt is fantastic.
> 
> You are definitely on the right track, and I have no doubt you can lose the weight that you want as you already seem committed! :thumbup:
> 
> Hope that helps.Click to expand...

Thanks for the advices! I realised as I wrote it actually that there seemed to be too much bread... I'll try to cut it out or replace it with a healthier option!


----------



## Pyrrhic

It helps a lot writing it down, which is what a lot of girls do in this thread. It makes you realise exactly what you're eating, and you become more accountable if that makes sense. I know when I eat I just shove it in and forget about it :lol:


----------



## sapphire20

Well im dissapointed I only lost 1lb this week and I really needed to lose more to make up for the coming weekend....I will have to try 10x harder next week as think im gona put on 5lbs this weekend!


----------



## Vici

rafwife - what is granola? I see you have it alot but i've never heard of it. Is it nice?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Vici said:


> rafwife - what is granola? I see you have it alot but i've never heard of it. Is it nice?

Granola cereal is lovely, it's like bigger oat clusters and is dried. I buy Nick Nairns cereal, from tesco which is just granola and some golden syrup to bind it. You can add all sorts to it, like almonds and fruit.

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_XYWcMpVAbQY/Ru7PfstEeEI/AAAAAAAAAUQ/XUni_3irRdI/s1600/IMG_1733a.jpg


----------



## Dizzy321

I thought granola was very calorific?


----------



## Pyrrhic

paula85 said:


> I thought granola was very calorific?

Mine is 120 cals per serving :thumbup:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hi, will I be able to join this in a few weeks after i've given birth and settled into a routine a little? I reckon i'm gonna need all the motivation I can get 8-[ xx


----------



## MummyCat

Hi everyone, well done on all your weight losses so far!! 

Am lovin the new blinkie for worst loser... will be extra motivated not to get it!

I weigh in on Monday, scales looked promising this morning, so just have to try be good over the weekend to not ruin it! (weekends are my worst... which is why Monday weigh in is better for me! Else I'd go bananas on the weekend after a Friday weigh in :rofl: ) 

Keep up the good work girlies!! :flower:


----------



## sam*~*louize

xxxjacxxx said:


> Unless theres someone who has gained more than 5lbs but I seriously doubt it :rofl:
> 
> From this week, whoever gains the most that week gets that blinkie (I will put it in their siggie:rofl:) so no escaping it!

HAHA powers are awesome ;)



rafwife said:


> Todays food...
> 
> Breakfast: fruit smoothie
> Lunch: Greek salad with quinoa, bulger wheat, feta cheese, green beans, soya beans...
> Dinner: low fat veggie chilli and brown rice
> 
> snacks: pineapple chunks
> exercise: none

I have never heard of HALF the stuff you eat haha, i think you should make a weekly list for us all! I am bored of eating the same stuff all the time lol!



MummyCat said:


> Hi everyone, well done on all your weight losses so far!!

DITTO! weigh tomorrow, but not looking good, I never lose weight tbh, but am exercising! Due on soon, but we shall see. OOOHHH and Im having toilet problems :rofl: 2 days without going, so will weigh loads :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

JAc - if I ever get the blinkie can you please not delete anything else to put it in? Thanks!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

I am officially starting tomorrow so can one of you add me to the list? 

Lets just say I will start with needing to lose 60lbs for now! :blush: 

I am doing slimfast, if i fail on that I am going to try the Cambridge diet!


----------



## polo_princess

Well done on the great losses ladies :thumbup: and well done even moreso for sticking at it!!

Im becoming ever so increasingly busy now im back at work so im thinking i may hand this thread over to someone else, so that they can then help Jacs edit the main page each week ... any takers? Will need to be a regular poster in this thread of course :flower:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

tiggertea said:


> JAc - if I ever get the blinkie can you please not delete anything else to put it in? Thanks!!

you best make sure you work extra hard then :rofl:



taperjeangirl said:


> I am officially starting tomorrow so can one of you add me to the list?
> 
> Lets just say I will start with needing to lose 60lbs for now! :blush:
> 
> I am doing slimfast, if i fail on that I am going to try the Cambridge diet!

can I have your start weight please honey and I'll add you.

*UPDATED TO HERE PP*:flower:


----------



## taperjeangirl

would it be possible to not have my start weight on Jacs? :blush:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

ofc hun.....and where is your siggy?:growlmad:


----------



## tiggertea

I only lost 2lb this week.
But not as bad as i'd expected since I had takeaway twice :blush: (2x birthday tea! :haha:)


----------



## tiggertea

PP - I'll help out if u need me to :thumbup:


----------



## taperjeangirl

oh shit i was adding stuff to it and forgot to save it all and then got distracted! 

Im off to find my code again!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

tiggertea said:


> I only lost 2lb this week.
> But not as bad as i'd expected since I had takeaway twice :blush: (2x birthday tea! :haha:)

updated for you:thumbup:


----------



## Pinkgirl

wooohooo well done ladies, cant wait to weigh myself in the morning! hehe
Didnt weigh today as only started monday. 
xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Back on track tomo girls I can't do worse then this week :blush:


----------



## tiggertea

woooooo! next week, here we come! :dance:


----------



## MummyCat

:D Well done on weight loss ladies! xx


----------



## Pinkgirl

wooohooo weighed myself this morning Lost 3lb... very happy considering i only started monday on the special K diet.
Bring on this week
xx


----------



## taperjeangirl

well done girls!
i am having my first slimfast milkshake of the day!

feels weird having what tastes like a macdonalds milkshake at this time of day!

Anyone else on slimfast?


----------



## sam*~*louize

I put on 1lb from last weeks, then went to the toilet at lunch pmsl. so might re-weigh tomorrow, stupid stomach :(


----------



## RJ01

Why do I find the weekends so hard :growlmad:
Trying to stay strong.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

well done to everyone who weighed in fri and today, will update the thread a little later x


----------



## Pyrrhic

My day today...

Breakfast: skipped (I am terrible for skipping breakfast at weekends!)

2:00: low fat pizza and salad 

3:00: 20mins treadmill

6:00: pre-workout protein shake

7:00: 20mins treadmill, 1 hour resistance/weights

8:30: Orzo with roasted red peppers, red onions, sundried tomatoes and spring onions and some basil vinagrette


----------



## Pyrrhic

rafwife said:


> 7:00: 20mins treadmill, 1 hour resistance/weights

Just finished, and my workout was....

Interval training on treadmill for 20mins

then....

Arm curls @ 15kg 3x12
Cable Row @ 20kg 3x12
Leg Press @ 50kg 3x12
Leg Curl @ 20kg 3x12
Back Extensions @ 20kg 3x12
Pulldowns @20kg 3x12
Crunches 3x12

I upped my weights and reps today as I wasn't feeling it the other day.


----------



## tiggertea

i was good with eating today. had a migrane so spent most of the day in bed feeling sorry for myself and eating very little.
haven't exercised (unless you count walking round sainsbury's :haha:) ooops! weekends are my bad time anyways.


----------



## Vici

taperjeangirl said:


> well done girls!
> i am having my first slimfast milkshake of the day!
> 
> feels weird having what tastes like a macdonalds milkshake at this time of day!
> 
> Anyone else on slimfast?

I'm not on slimfast hun but I do have the tescos slim shakes (cheaper and you get more ;)) I tend to not stick stricly to the "programme" but use them more for if i have no time to eat so i don't end up having nothing :D

Looks like we have similar amounts to lose - maybe we can help each other out? x

Jac/PP - i'm more than willing to help out with updating etc if you need me too. Gonna be stuck in front of the screen for a while as my op is on Tuesday!!

rafwife 0 thanks hun - that actually looks yummy! When you say 120cal per portion is that for a small portin like 2 clumps lol!! Well done on your workout. I've done nothing today at all :(


----------



## Snowball

I lost 1.5lbs this week. Not as much as I'd hoped but I have been dieting overall for 6 weeks and lost 10.5lbs so I should winge really:blush:. I am going to up the exercise next week. My DH is off work so going to go for a lot of walks with the kids :D


----------



## Pyrrhic

Vici said:


> rafwife 0 thanks hun - that actually looks yummy! When you say 120cal per portion is that for a small portin like 2 clumps lol!! Well done on your workout. I've done nothing today at all :(

Its for 40g which looks tiny, but it's so filling there is no way I could eat more than that! :lol:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

rafwife said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 7:00: 20mins treadmill, 1 hour resistance/weights
> 
> Just finished, and my workout was....
> 
> Interval training on treadmill for 20mins
> 
> then....
> 
> Arm curls @ 15kg 3x12
> Cable Row @ 20kg 3x12
> Leg Press @ 50kg 3x12
> Leg Curl @ 20kg 3x12
> Back Extensions @ 20kg 3x12
> Pulldowns @20kg 3x12
> Crunches 3x12
> 
> I upped my weights and reps today as I wasn't feeling it the other day.Click to expand...

I need a kip after reading your posts Nic:haha:


----------



## tasha41

So I want rafwife's dinner tonight!! :hissy:


No change this week. I'm not proud and I'm not making excuses :(


----------



## taperjeangirl

Vici said:


> taperjeangirl said:
> 
> 
> well done girls!
> i am having my first slimfast milkshake of the day!
> 
> feels weird having what tastes like a macdonalds milkshake at this time of day!
> 
> Anyone else on slimfast?
> 
> I'm not on slimfast hun but I do have the tescos slim shakes (cheaper and you get more ;)) I tend to not stick stricly to the "programme" but use them more for if i have no time to eat so i don't end up having nothing :D
> 
> Looks like we have similar amounts to lose - maybe we can help each other out? x
> 
> Jac/PP - i'm more than willing to help out with updating etc if you need me too. Gonna be stuck in front of the screen for a while as my op is on Tuesday!!
> 
> rafwife 0 thanks hun - that actually looks yummy! When you say 120cal per portion is that for a small portin like 2 clumps lol!! Well done on your workout. I've done nothing today at all :(Click to expand...

:D My weighloss buddy! :thumbup:


----------



## sam*~*louize

OK stayed same !

WHo's looking on biggest loss this week? Waiting on Jac's weigh in! lol


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Vici said:


> taperjeangirl said:
> 
> 
> well done girls!
> i am having my first slimfast milkshake of the day!
> 
> feels weird having what tastes like a macdonalds milkshake at this time of day!
> 
> Anyone else on slimfast?
> 
> I'm not on slimfast hun but I do have the tescos slim shakes (cheaper and you get more ;)) I tend to not stick stricly to the "programme" but use them more for if i have no time to eat so i don't end up having nothing :D
> 
> Looks like we have similar amounts to lose - maybe we can help each other out? x
> 
> *Jac/PP - i'm more than willing to help out with updating etc if you need me too.* Gonna be stuck in front of the screen for a while as my op is on Tuesday!!
> 
> rafwife 0 thanks hun - that actually looks yummy! When you say 120cal per portion is that for a small portin like 2 clumps lol!! Well done on your workout. I've done nothing today at all :(Click to expand...

Ok hun, the power is yours :rofl: SC has fixed it so you are the OP of the first post, you can now update aswell as me....thank you hun x


----------



## polo_princess

Sounds like everyone has done pretty well this week, no major gains from anyone which is good!!

Im feeling a little better today and my appetite is coming back slowly but surely, today ive had ... x2 slices of toast, 1 with marmite and 1 with peanut butter, packet of crisps and a hot chocolate .. not a great diet, but ive just been picking as and when i feel hungry atm

Thank you for the extra pair of hands Vici :flower:


----------



## polo_princess

I think Donna35 is the LOTW so far with a 6lb loss!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

is it possible to lose 9lbs in a day or are my scales dodgy?! Could be water loss as I havent stopped pee'ing! Sorry TMI! :p

I weighed myself about 5 times yesterday to make sure, and now I just weighed myself another 5 and have lost 9lbs!


----------



## polo_princess

9lbs in a day? :shock: 

That cant be right, surely?


----------



## taperjeangirl

see thats what I thought! I will see where tomorrow takes me!


----------



## Pinkgirl

girlies i just noticed i am not on list please can i be added

My info:
Start weight 166lb
Target weight of 140lb
Weight to loose : 26lb.

I started on week two and i lost 3lbs

thanku muchly xx


----------



## Vici

taperjeangirl said:


> :D My weighloss buddy! :thumbup:

We WILL do it!! How you doing today hun? x



xxxjacxxx said:


> Ok hun, the power is yours :rofl: SC has fixed it so you are the OP of the first post, you can now update aswell as me....thank you hun x

Thanks hun. I was very confused when I saw that I had written this thread! Thought i must have done it in my sleep or something :rofl:



polo_princess said:


> Thank you for the extra pair of hands Vici :flower:

NP hun :) Glad to see you are on the mend!! Its rubbish feeling ill :hugs:



taperjeangirl said:


> is it possible to lose 9lbs in a day or are my scales dodgy?! Could be water loss as I havent stopped pee'ing! Sorry TMI! :p
> 
> I weighed myself about 5 times yesterday to make sure, and now I just weighed myself another 5 and have lost 9lbs!

9lbs!!?!! Cor that would be nice!! Not sure its possible tho, sorry hun :rofl:



Pinkgirl said:


> girlies i just noticed i am not on list please can i be added
> 
> My info:
> Start weight 166lb
> Target weight of 140lb
> Weight to loose : 26lb.
> 
> I started on week two and i lost 3lbs
> 
> thanku muchly xx

Done :thumbup: Welcome aboard :D


----------



## Pyrrhic

I would get your scales checked hun. Even water weight wouldn't drop off in one or two days.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

can wait for weigh in tomorrow!!

Andrea - :rofl: if its right thats fab!! well done xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Vici- when youve updated the first post with peoples weightloss can you just pop a post up to say 'updated to here' or the likes....just been to update and saw youve done it:thumbup:


----------



## sapphire20

Well my weekend was the big disaster I thought it was gona be...I had way to much to eat and drink and I am not even gona go on the scales to Friday!.

Im not looking forward to my week though, I have the dentist monday and Friday and I also plan to Wean Olivia of the Dummy while trying extra hard to shift the weight I have probably gained this week.

Roll on next week lol


----------



## Vici

xxxjacxxx said:


> Vici- when youve updated the first post with peoples weightloss can you just pop a post up to say 'updated to here' or the likes....just been to update and saw youve done it:thumbup:

Yip, no probs hun - was also gonna sort a running total loss for each person on the front page if thats OK? :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Vici said:


> xxxjacxxx said:
> 
> 
> Vici- when youve updated the first post with peoples weightloss can you just pop a post up to say 'updated to here' or the likes....just been to update and saw youve done it:thumbup:
> 
> Yip, no probs hun - was also gonna sort a running total loss for each person on the front page if thats OK? :DClick to expand...

go for it x


----------



## taperjeangirl

LOL it would be good if it was but I doubt it! I'll weigh myself in the morning and see what it says!


----------



## Pyrrhic

my day today:

breakfast: fruit smoothie
Lunch: greek salad
Dinner: roast parsnips, carrots and sweet potato with a veggie pie

snacks: 2 wholegrain and nut pitta with low fat humous, 1 apple
drinks: 4 glasses water

exercise: 
30 mins swim
Arm curls @ 15kg 3x12
Leg Press @ 50kg 3x12
Back Extensions @ 20kg 3x12
Crunches 3x12


----------



## LaDY

Iv lost 2lb this week! :happydance: xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

can i join in??


----------



## Vici

Of course you can :D More the merrier :D Need your info hun, start weight, how much you want to lose :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thanking you :) 

from beginnin of this year start weigh 228, then started weigh properly tuesday was 226. So may pick which u want to put. 
Im doing it in 2 halfs, atm target is 183. 

Weigh in today, iv lost 3lb :D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i lost 10lb this week 

:happydance::headspin::dance:


----------



## taperjeangirl

woooo! Well done Leanne!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Well done Leanne!! :wohoo:

I've lost 2lbs! :D


----------



## Vici

Fabulous girls, Leanne, that great :D

Jac - updated to here x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

4lbs for me this week! :headspin::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## Vici

Fab, well done Jac :D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yey thats fab jac!! :dance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Leanne, you are deffo going to get LOTW!!!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Leanne and jac, well done to both of you!! :happydance:


----------



## Kimboowee

Well done Leanne and Jac!!

Looking forward to being weighed this week, I have a feeling I've lost this week. 

I've had poached egg on toast this morning. Got a big bowl of melon for lunch with some fat free yoghurt yummy!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

xxxjacxxx said:


> Leanne, you are deffo going to get LOTW!!!!

:happydance:

yey! its been a hard week but worth it xxx


----------



## taperjeangirl

you lot are giving me inspiration to not raid the cupboards! I knew i should have flung out all the leftover xmas choccys! :dohh:

Must resist!!!

P.s. Scales are showing the same as yesterday so I am thinking the weigh in on Saturday was wrong! 
I am dying to get to Friday to see if any of this has worked!


----------



## sapphire20

Well Done Ladies!!


----------



## polo_princess

Holy crap well done Leanne, 10lbs is amazing :happydance:

Well done Jac too on 4lbs, thats fab!!

Cant believe ive lost half a stone in a fortnight im dead pleased, and you know what, for once in my life im not popping slimming pills like theyre going out of fashion, im just eating properly and its coming off on its own, im really pleased :happydance:

Between us we must have lost the entire weight of one person over the last fortnight :lol:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Well done PP :happydance: Do you find you have more energy? I feel great right now :) People have been commenting on how clear my skin is, and I feel like I have a lot more energy now.


----------



## shampain

Hiya ladies can i come in or am i too late? x


----------



## polo_princess

Of course your not too late Laura, just post your start weight and what you need to lose and itll be added to the OP

Nic, i dont really know how i feel on the energy front since i was sicky pretty much all last week, so hopefully this week now im better i'll start to notice it a bit more


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations on everyone's weight loss :happydance:


----------



## shampain

Ok...thanx...ffs..ok i weigh now 260lb and i dunno how much i want to loose but im a size 20/22 now and i wanna get into a 14 so can i just say thats how much i wanna loose? xx


----------



## buttonnose82

everyone has done so well!! keep it up girls


----------



## JayleighAnn

RAF, you posted before about quinoa, what kind of things do you eat it with? We have rice, potatoes or pasta with everything and it's boring :( I need some ideas!


----------



## nessajane

Well done ladies some amazing weight losses this week :)

Day 1 of SW is going good for me!! its nice to beable to eat lots again and not having a constant hunger on!!!


----------



## sapphire20

Ahhh I had the dentist today and just feel like totally munchin on chocolate! My diet is really suffering!


----------



## Becky

Bit of a strange question but does anyone look bigger than they actually are! The reason I ask is clothes sizing wise I dont need to be any smaller but I dont look the size I am I look at least 1 if not 2 sizes bigger. 

Could this just be because my body needs toning? x


----------



## Pyrrhic

JayleighAnn said:


> RAF, you posted before about quinoa, what kind of things do you eat it with? We have rice, potatoes or pasta with everything and it's boring :( I need some ideas!

I had a salad the other day with quinoa and bulgur wheat. I chilled it, and added red onion, spring onion, sundried tomatoes, soy beans, edamame beans and feta cheese. Then I made a dressing with creme fraiche, lemon juice and mint.

Quinoa is nice with chilli too.

Here's some recipes here for you:

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/search.do?keywords=quinoa&pager.offset=0

:)


----------



## Pyrrhic

Glad you're feeling better this week too PP :thumbup:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Becky said:


> Bit of a strange question but does anyone look bigger than they actually are! The reason I ask is clothes sizing wise I dont need to be any smaller but I dont look the size I am I look at least 1 if not 2 sizes bigger.
> 
> Could this just be because my body needs toning? x

Could be toning. Do you feel you need to tighten up, or is it more what you see in the mirror?


----------



## Becky

rafwife said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> Bit of a strange question but does anyone look bigger than they actually are! The reason I ask is clothes sizing wise I dont need to be any smaller but I dont look the size I am I look at least 1 if not 2 sizes bigger.
> 
> Could this just be because my body needs toning? x
> 
> Could be toning. Do you feel you need to tighten up, or is it more what you see in the mirror?Click to expand...

Its both! I know I need to tone up but also I still see the same me in the mirror that was there last year x


----------



## shanka

oooo can i join please
i started last week 
i was 229lb last week lost 7lb
now 222lb get weighed thursday for this week
my name is shani


----------



## xxxjacxxx

shanka said:


> oooo can i join please
> i started last week
> i was 229lb last week lost 7lb
> now 222lb get weighed thursday for this week
> my name is shani

added to the list:thumbup:

Ok Girls, Huge Congratulations to *PINKSNOWBALL* on her 10 lbs loss this week!

*CONGRATULATIONS AND KEEP IT UP*:thumbup:

*She is week 2's LOSER OF THE WEEK
*


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:blush:

yey!!! thanks xx

let s hope after the week im gonna have i can keep it up!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Double post x


----------



## taperjeangirl

well done leanne!!! :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

woooo! well done!


----------



## mandaa1220

Is there anyway that I could still join? I know it's a little late, but I was on vacation after the holidays and just got home last week... I weighed myself as a starting weight last Friday and am starting at 154 lbs. I want to lose 20 lbs... My first weigh in will be Friday... I'll love you forever if I can join! :hugs:


----------



## Stephie 25

well done pink snowball.


Please can you add me to the list too, current weight 13st13 , need to loose 2 stones at least :(

Thanks 

Steph


----------



## RJ01

Well done pinksnowball :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:happydance: well done leanne :) :happydance:

my first day of weight watchers today! i am *NOT* being this weeks worst loser! :rofl:


----------



## LaDY

Well done pinksnowball!! x


----------



## baboo

well done pinksnowball!


----------



## sapphire20

Becky said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becky said:
> 
> 
> Bit of a strange question but does anyone look bigger than they actually are! The reason I ask is clothes sizing wise I dont need to be any smaller but I dont look the size I am I look at least 1 if not 2 sizes bigger.
> 
> Could this just be because my body needs toning? x
> 
> Could be toning. Do you feel you need to tighten up, or is it more what you see in the mirror?Click to expand...
> 
> Its both! I know I need to tone up but also I still see the same me in the mirror that was there last year xClick to expand...

I feel the same as you, im a size 12 but when I look in the mirror I think I look alot bigger than any other woman a size 12 :(


----------



## sapphire20

Well Done Pinksnowball!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

rafwife said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> RAF, you posted before about quinoa, what kind of things do you eat it with? We have rice, potatoes or pasta with everything and it's boring :( I need some ideas!
> 
> I had a salad the other day with quinoa and bulgur wheat. I chilled it, and added red onion, spring onion, sundried tomatoes, soy beans, edamame beans and feta cheese. Then I made a dressing with creme fraiche, lemon juice and mint.
> 
> Quinoa is nice with chilli too.
> 
> Here's some recipes here for you:
> 
> https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/search.do?keywords=quinoa&pager.offset=0
> 
> :)Click to expand...

Oh yummy!! They look delicious! I will give them a go. Where do you get it from? Health food stores? I'm sure I seen it in my local one


----------



## JayleighAnn

Well done pinksnowball!


----------



## buttonnose82

well girls, it's be short and sweet but I am going to take a bit of a back seat now. I am concentrating on healthy eating rather than losing weight as we found out this morning we are expecting our first baby, so i'd rather concentrate on healthy eating rather than losing weight and cutting down calories :)

I'll be sure to remain standing by as your personal cheerleader :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

OMG huuuge congrats button nose!! :happydance:


----------



## JayleighAnn

congrats buttonnose!!


----------



## baboo

congatulations buttonnose!


----------



## buttonnose82

thanks girls, you have no idea how excited I am!

Already feeling a little off colour (early i know!) so at this rate i'll lose weight anyway!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Well I had a good day yesterday and my trainer kicked my arse round the gym! I could barely lift my arms afterwards. :lol: I did 30 minutes on the bike and an hour on weights.

Swimming and cycling today to give my muscles a break!


----------



## sapphire20

Awww a Huge congrats that lovely news buttonnose!


----------



## shampain

Aww huge congrats!! What a lovely reason to stop dieting! x


----------



## mandaa1220

Congratulations Buttonnose! That's so exciting!! I wish you the best during your pregnancy... :hugs:

No one said whether I could officially join, so I'll just talk anyways! :winkwink:
I woke up this morning and I just feel so gooood! I love it when I actually get into the habit of dieting and exercising... my body was so happy that I didn't eat a snack last night when I got home from work! I've done so well and I'm excited! I just hope that when I do have an occasional slice of pizza with my OH... I don't get back into bad habits!! I don't think I'm ready to handle that yet though... so for now I'm sticking to calorie counting!


----------



## shanka

congraulations buttonnose


----------



## dizzyisacow

can i join if i use stones rather than pounds? i refuse to see my weight in kilos or lbs (on scale)so wouldnt be able to join if it has to be pounds :(


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congratulations buttonnose :hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

and thanks everyone !!

got a difficult few days coming up , but im REFUSE to get han's blinkie :rofl:


----------



## taperjeangirl

awww huge congrats buttonnose! Hope you have a healthy happy pregnancy!


----------



## taperjeangirl

How are you all doing?

I struggled today with the milkshakes in the morning so i am now calorie counting more than anything, 
i checked online and it said cutting down to 1500 cals a day should help me lose weight!

I will be so gutted if i get to Friday and havent lost anything!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Im feeling crapy so ate choc at lunch and tea :grr: due on too! Han that badge is coming my way :haha:
On a nicer note though, i took measurements when starting circuits on 4th Jan. I've lost from 0.5 - 4cms on different parts already, could have measured wrong, but not all over surely! 

C0ngrats PS and Buttonnose too!

KEEP GOING GIRLS!!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Im feeling crapy so ate choc at lunch and tea :grr: due on too! Han that badge is coming my way :haha:
On a nicer note though, i took measurements when starting circuits on 4th Jan. I've lost from 0.5 - 4cms on different parts already, could have measured wrong, but not all over surely! 

C0ngrats PS and Buttonnose too!

KEEP GOING GIRLS!!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

i had chocolate today too! But it was a Mars delight, so just the same amount of cals as a slimfast bar and tastes so much naughtier!

I am dreading next week cos I will be due on too, and thats the only time I really binge on chocolate so it will all probably go wrong!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Wait until you girls see the double chocolate fudge cake with buttercream icing I made today :rofl:


----------



## mandaa1220

I have a question.. I made a thread about the calorie counter I&#8217;ve been using on my iPod Touch and how much I love it&#8230; but I was looking to see whether you girls agreed with it being right? I&#8217;m so scared of not eating enough and messing up my body or eating too much and doing the same :rofl:

It had me put in my weight and height, gave me a BMI and is keeping a chart of how much I eat and how much I exercise &#8211; I LOVE IT! Anyways, it told me that in order to lose 2 pounds per week, I need to consume 1040 calories a day&#8230; If I exercise or anything then it allows me more! I don&#8217;t feel like that&#8217;s right (the fact that I&#8217;m allowed more food if I work out, because I&#8217;m working out a lot and for some reason it just doesn&#8217;t make sense) Can someone help explain how it works to me?


----------



## tiggertea

congrats buttonnose! I got :sick: that early too. my first inkling I was preg was heaving when i ate the broccoli in my fave chicken and broccoli bake at 3w4d. :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

mandaa i'd be more worried at the fact it's basically halving what is classed as a regular, healthy calorie intake than that it allows you more if you exercise.


----------



## mandaa1220

Do you know where I can find out what a healthy calorie intake would be for me while trying to lose weight? I'm kind of confused as you can tell, but thank you for your help!


----------



## taperjeangirl

I put all my details in here to see how many cals I should be having a day.

You will get a days free trial :)

https://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/lostart.htm?gclid=CNeE9YG2sZ8CFVtn4wodhHPT0w


----------



## mandaa1220

thanks hun... i feel so overwhelmed, because I've been eating about 1040 calories a day and then exercising on top of that for hte past like 5 days and I don't want to be like starving my body iykwim?


----------



## mandaa1220

I put in all my information and everythign on a website and it recommends for me to lose 2 pounds per week to eat about 1700 calories a day and exercise to burn off about 467 a day... I feel like I've been starving my body by like 1000 calories a day this week and now I feel badly - so I guess that I'll slowly increase my calories and continue working out and hopefully it will work out alright..

Thanks for your help ladies


----------



## Pyrrhic

You need to eat at least 1,200 calories a day to sustain your body. Preferably more. 

A woman's daily allowance is 2,000 a day, and this is what we burn up just living day to day. 

So if you eat 1,200 calories a day and you exercise and burn off 400cals, then you have technically only given your body 800cals in one day. So you need to eat more to make up the 400cals as 800 is far too little.

You need to make sure you're eating the right food though, especially when exercising as you need to give your body the right fuel.


----------



## mandaa1220

rafwife said:


> You need to eat at least 1,200 calories a day to sustain your body. Preferably more.
> 
> A woman's daily allowance is 2,000 a day, and this is what we burn up just living day to day.
> 
> So if you eat 1,200 calories a day and you exercise and burn off 400cals, then you have technically only given your body 800cals in one day. So you need to eat more to make up the 400cals as 800 is far too little.
> 
> You need to make sure you're eating the right food though, especially when exercising as you need to give your body the right fuel.

Thank you! You are so knowledgable!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

mandaa1220 said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> You need to eat at least 1,200 calories a day to sustain your body. Preferably more.
> 
> A woman's daily allowance is 2,000 a day, and this is what we burn up just living day to day.
> 
> So if you eat 1,200 calories a day and you exercise and burn off 400cals, then you have technically only given your body 800cals in one day. So you need to eat more to make up the 400cals as 800 is far too little.
> 
> You need to make sure you're eating the right food though, especially when exercising as you need to give your body the right fuel.
> 
> Thank you! You are so knowledgable!!Click to expand...

I have to stop myself from going on and on :rofl:

If you have an iPod/iPhone, then have a look at programs like...

couch to 5K if you want to start running
200 situps to tone your stomach muscles
100 pressups to tone up your chest, back and shoulders
Yoga Relax to help you stretch out after a workout
livestrong for tracking your daily food calories and exercise
iFitness for lots of different exercises you can do at home.


----------



## mandaa1220

rafwife said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> You need to eat at least 1,200 calories a day to sustain your body. Preferably more.
> 
> A woman's daily allowance is 2,000 a day, and this is what we burn up just living day to day.
> 
> So if you eat 1,200 calories a day and you exercise and burn off 400cals, then you have technically only given your body 800cals in one day. So you need to eat more to make up the 400cals as 800 is far too little.
> 
> You need to make sure you're eating the right food though, especially when exercising as you need to give your body the right fuel.
> 
> Thank you! You are so knowledgable!!Click to expand...
> 
> I have to stop myself from going on and on :rofl:
> 
> If you have an iPod/iPhone, then have a look at programs like...
> 
> couch to 5K if you want to start running
> 200 situps to tone your stomach muscles
> 100 pressups to tone up your chest, back and shoulders
> Yoga Relax to help you stretch out after a workout
> livestrong for tracking your daily food calories and exercise
> iFitness for lots of different exercises you can do at home.Click to expand...

Thanks hun xx :thumbup:


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :happydance: buttonnose :baby:

Congratulations :happydance: pinksnowball :thumbup:


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm so excited AND nervous to weigh myself on Friday... 2 days to go!! Anyone else feel like a little kid waiting for christmas?? :happydance:


----------



## taperjeangirl

me! I am so tempted to do it now "just to see"! But i am working on my willpower with everything this included!!

I will cry if i havent lost anything!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Yep I have to stop myself looking all the time, so I just weigh myself twice a week now. One to see how I'm getting on and to encourage me, and the other to weigh in. :)


----------



## Pinkgirl

hello lovely ladie,
Me and OH are going shopping later and fancy getting some new things to try that are healthy any ideas?

Is feta cheese and sundried tomatoes ok?
Was thinking of making salads and pasta salads for lunch at work but not sure what to add to them.
Also which Oil is best for you to cook with?
I think i might look at some ideas on what to cook on the net...really please with myself as middle of the week is hard.

xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Pinkgirl, you can't really go wrong with cooking oil as long as you use it sparingly. Avoid solid fats like crisco, margarine, butter, etc though.

I use sunflower oil for all my cooking, as it has not only polyunsaturated fats and omega-3 fatty acids, but also omega-6 fatty acids, rather than olive oil which just has the polyunsaturates and omega-3. Flax seed oil is also similar to sunflower oil. 

Feta cheese and sundried tomatoes again are good, if the feta is eaten sparingly. It is very high in saturated fats, and about 100 calories per teaspoon, but it has a good amount of protein, vitamin B12 and calcium. 

Sundried tomatoes are brilliant though. Very good for you.

Have a look for quinoa and/or bulgur wheat salads instead of pasta salads. Much less carbs, and higher protein. The extra protein will keep you fuller for longer and the fact it has less carbs will help you lose weight.


----------



## Pyrrhic

my day today....

*Breakfast:* wholemeal crumpet with low fat butter

*snack:* wholegrain and nut flatbread with low fat humous

*exercise:* 20mins cycling at quick pace, and 30mins weight training

*snack:* post exercise protein shake and banana

*Lunch:* tofu and vegetables

*Dinner:* thai green vegetable curry with wholegrain rice

*Drinks:* 2 cups green tea, glass of semi-skimmed milk, 4 glasses water


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im hardly eating anything due to be being ill. Bowl of cereal and tuna sandwich yesterday.
All ive had today is bowl of cereal, dont think iv even had a drink.


----------



## Pinkgirl

rafwife said:


> Pinkgirl, you can't really go wrong with cooking oil as long as you use it sparingly. Avoid solid fats like crisco, margarine, butter, etc though.
> 
> I use sunflower oil for all my cooking, as it has not only polyunsaturated fats and omega-3 fatty acids, but also omega-6 fatty acids, rather than olive oil which just has the polyunsaturates and omega-3. Flax seed oil is also similar to sunflower oil.
> 
> Feta cheese and sundried tomatoes again are good, if the feta is eaten sparingly. It is very high in saturated fats, and about 100 calories per teaspoon, but it has a good amount of protein, vitamin B12 and calcium.
> 
> Sundried tomatoes are brilliant though. Very good for you.
> 
> Have a look for quinoa and/or bulgur wheat salads instead of pasta salads. Much less carbs, and higher protein. The extra protein will keep you fuller for longer and the fact it has less carbs will help you lose weight.

Thankyou hun
Oooo will right that down and have a look when we go shopping later
xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

No problem :) You can buy quinoa and bulgur wheat in tesco and asda, and there will be lots of recipes online.


----------



## taperjeangirl

Pinkgirl said:


> hello lovely ladie,
> Me and OH are going shopping later and fancy getting some new things to try that are healthy any ideas?
> 
> Is feta cheese and sundried tomatoes ok?
> Was thinking of making salads and pasta salads for lunch at work but not sure what to add to them.
> Also which Oil is best for you to cook with?
> I think i might look at some ideas on what to cook on the net...really please with myself as middle of the week is hard.
> 
> xx

i use a low fat spray oil when i need to but try to dry fry or just add water to stuff so its doesnt stick.


----------



## mandaa1220

Feel better mummytoamberx!! I ate some cereal for breakfast and just had a 100 calorie pouch snack... I'm waiting for 1230 to have lunch with my friend in the dining hall - so I'll have to see what they have today! 

I'm also going to exercise at the gym for a couple hours after lunch!! :happydance: Im excited!


----------



## sapphire20

Well me and Olivia are full of the cold and feeling totally crap, my diet is slowly going out the window, I will defo have gained on Friday so im not looking forward to it and I WAS doing really well :(


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hey girls, hows everyone doing? 
Well donr on the PT front Raf, your body will be a temple by the time youve finished!

Congratulations to buttonnose! :happydance:

Manda: I must have missed your post, sorry hun:blush:
if you post your start weight and what you want to lose I shall add you to the list:thumbup:

Dizzyisacow: Sorry hun, we are doing it in pounds. :shrug:


----------



## mommyaug09

OMG 180lb
GOING to lose 59lb


----------



## Kimboowee

Looking forward to WI tomorrow night! Im quite excited now the witch has p!ssed off for another month =]

I think Im gonna sign up for race for life in July, gives me something to work towards at the gym!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

mommyaug09 said:


> OMG 180lb
> GOING to lose 59lb

added you hun:flower:


----------



## tiggertea

I am refusing to discuss my food intake today. All I shall say is, due to the bad influence of my Mother and Husband, I am glad I had some points saved...


----------



## mandaa1220

Thanks Jac! My starting weight is 154 and I want to start by losing 20 lbs, which would make it 134!

Just got back from the gym... did the treadmill for 1 hour 40 minutes!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Forgive me ladies for I have sinned :hissy:

I am so mad at myself!!!

I know that I should be eating the snacks inbetween shakes to top up on calories stop me from being hungry at night but today I didnt, and now I ended up eating a sandwich and 4 jaffa cakes! 
:hissy:

What do you lot do to curb evening eating? This has been my problem all my life, eating at night which is why I am overweight :(


----------



## mandaa1220

Chew gum, drink LOTS of water... everytime you think that you want something to eat... take a sip of water or take a piece of gum and chew it..

You need to find something to do to distract you so that you don't even remember that you want food! Also make sure you are eating enough during the day so that you aren't starving at night! We all make mistakes with dieting... don't feel guilty! Move on from here and continue the journey! :thumbup:


----------



## Pyrrhic

taperjeangirl said:


> Forgive me ladies for I have sinned :hissy:
> 
> I am so mad at myself!!!
> 
> I know that I should be eating the snacks inbetween shakes to top up on calories stop me from being hungry at night but today I didnt, and now I ended up eating a sandwich and 4 jaffa cakes!
> :hissy:
> 
> What do you lot do to curb evening eating? This has been my problem all my life, eating at night which is why I am overweight :(

You need to eat dinner with more protein in it. What did you have for diner last night? Protein makes you fuller for longer, and stops cravings.

What time did you eat, and what time did you go to bed?

Also try drinking a big glass of water, as hunger and thirst signals are often confused by the brain.

If that doesn't work, have a big glass of milk. Good protein as well as the same effect of signals as water. You could also try having a piece of fruit.


----------



## Pyrrhic

xxxjacxxx said:


> Hey girls, hows everyone doing?
> Well donr on the PT front Raf, your body will be a temple by the time youve finished!

It friggin better be! :rofl:


----------



## taperjeangirl

lastnight we had dinner at about 5pm and it was chicken, prawns, beansprouts, carrots, green beans, peas, red and spring onions all stir fried with some soy sauce and served with brown rice, then I had a shape yoghurt.

I am drinking tons of water, so much i constantly need to pee!


----------



## Pyrrhic

what time did you go to bed?


----------



## taperjeangirl

about midnight x


----------



## Pyrrhic

If you're eating at 5pm then it's ok to have a snack at around 8/9pm (if you are going to bed at 12). Just make sure you never eat after 10pm.

A lot of people say you shouldn't eat after a certain hour, but with such a late bedtime you'll be fine until 9pm. Also it's important that you eat little and often, about 5 times a day to help weight loss. So a healthy snack will fit in perfectly for you, and stop your hunger pangs. 

Have a small, healthy snack such as....

dried fruit
fruit
carrot sticks
wholegrain toast with peanut butter
non fat yogurt
unsalted, plain popcorn

Basically just avoid carbs as much as possible as your body cannot break down simple carbs (like sugary cereals, white bread, sweets etc) late at night. Wholegrains are complex carbs and although not as good as fruit, are still ok to have in moderation.


----------



## Pyrrhic

I don't know whether to weigh in today or Sunday. I'm away Friday-Sunday with the TA and won't be allowed my phone at all.


----------



## taperjeangirl

Thanks Nic! You are our very own dietician!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

You're welcome hun :thumbup: :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

my day today will be...

Breakfast: pineapple and banana

Lunch: corn chowder soup

snack:wheat and nut flatbread with low fat humous

exercise: personal training session, so not sure yet

snack: post workout protein shake

Dinner: spaghetti & meatballs (wholewheat pasta)


----------



## mandaa1220

You are so put together and organized Rafwife! I wish I was as good with everything as you!

Today I'll have class in about 30 minutes... after class I have a 3 hour break so I think that I will go the gym at school and walk on the treadmill for 2 hours (lightly though, nothing intense) as I have another class right after and don't want to be sweaty and smelly! :rofl: I'll eat lunch after too!

Then I have another class which is an hour and a half, so I think I'll go to the gym again to do a more intense workout on the eliptical and then shower, as we have a meeting to go to at 7! Has anyone seen the biggest loser? I'm not sure if they have it over there? But I feel like today's my LAST CHANCE WORKOUT :rofl:

Is it better to eat before or after a workout? and if you can't do a certain one everyday is it detrimental?


----------



## mandaa1220

Also to keep blowing up the thread... does anyone (Rafwife probably!!) know what a healthy BMI is?


----------



## staycutee

mandaa1220 said:


> Also to keep blowing up the thread... does anyone (Rafwife probably!!) know what a healthy BMI is?

Ideal is between 18.5 and 25 x


----------



## mandaa1220

Thank you hun!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm not good at all hun. I struggled with my weight for over a year after having Niamh and used to weigh around 230lbs. I used to cover myself up with big clothes, eat what I wanted and never looked in mirrors. 

I used to be the most unmotivated person, and eating junk helped me feel that way. Sluggish and unable to do anything about it. 

If I can drop the weight though, anyone can. :thumbup:

Good luck with the exercise after class :) If you're going to walk on the treadmill, put it on a slight incline. You won't really notice it, but it will be working your muscles more.

We do have the Biggest Loser over here, I love it :) Good luck with your 'last chance workout' :lol:

As for eating, you should eat complex carbs about 2 hours before a workout, and ideally have a protein shake straight afterwards (no more than 30mins afterwards)

Carbs will provide you with energy before your workout. Carbs break down into 3 different types of sugars, and this is what provides your body with fuel for exercise. Carbs also help your body not use protein as a form of energy. They must be complex carbs though. Brown bread, skimmed milk, leafy greens, dried fruit, fruit, museli, whole grains, etc.

Protein straight after a workout is fantastic. It will help your muscles recover quicker, but will also help you lose weight! You need to have a proper workout though, ie sweating and working hard ;) Protein will help rebuild muscle tissue faster as it has extra amino acids in it. You will also get an energy boost. Protein gives your whole metabolic system a big kick, which means you will burn fat more effectively while retaining muscle protein. It doesn't have to be a protein shake, these just give you a much higher concentrated amount of protein than found in food. Just eat something very high in protein as soon as possible after a workout.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Be careful with BMI too. It doesn't take into account muscle mass at all, and isn't a true representation of health. It should just be used as a guideline.


----------



## staycutee

can i join?

courtney
start weight: 134lb
want to lose: 24lb


----------



## mandaa1220

Thank you... I don't have any protein shakes so I'll have to see what else I can eat that's high in protein! It's sometimes hard for me, because I live on campus and am in school, so going around classes plus my 2 jobs is difficult, but I've been doing what I can when I can.

I love you guys - you're all so helpful! :hugs:


----------



## dizzyisacow

i wanna join i wanna join i wanna joooin. but pleeeeeeeeeeeease dont write my weight in pounds or kilos PLEAAASE.

current weight:15.2 in stones.
want to lose 5.2

NO POUUUNDS OR KILOS!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

All updated to here.:thumbup:

Dizzy Ive added you too.


----------



## Pyrrhic

I had a really bad workout today, I'm really demoralised :(


----------



## Pinkgirl

rafwife said:


> I had a really bad workout today, I'm really demoralised :(

sending :hugs: hunni!

I have tried so hard this week and will be dissapointed if i have not lost anything! had a good day today and yesterday...it will just be hard over weekend
xx


----------



## Kimboowee

2lbs gone this week! 33.5 gone soo far!


----------



## mandaa1220

Kimboowee said:


> 2lbs gone this week! 33.5 gone soo far!

Gooooodd jobbbbbb hun!!!! Keep it up!!


----------



## mandaa1220

Rafwife, what happened hun? :hugs:


----------



## baboo

Kimboowee said:


> 2lbs gone this week! 33.5 gone soo far!

Well done! Thats brillant!


----------



## baboo

rafwife said:


> I had a really bad workout today, I'm really demoralised :(

What happened hun? Your doing so well so far!
x


----------



## Pyrrhic

I ran a really crappy time. I mean I really tried hard and failed. I've had shin splints so that's partly the reason as I haven't been able to train. However I now have to cancel my weekend away and I was supposed to leave tomorrow AM. My CO will be pissed me and I've screwed up. I wouldn't have got myself injured if I'd look after myself better :(


----------



## baboo

rafwife said:


> I ran a really crappy time. I mean I really tried hard and failed. I've had shin splints so that's partly the reason as I haven't been able to train. However I now have to cancel my weekend away and I was supposed to leave tomorrow AM. My CO will be pissed me and I've screwed up. I wouldn't have got myself injured if I'd look after myself better :(

Hun, Shin Splints are really horrible and painful its not your fault. You just need to make sure you recover fully and keep going, with your drive I'm sure you'll meet your time next time.
xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Thanks hun :hugs: I just push myself a lot, and I know if I'd taken better care of myself then I could have avoided this. It's my own fault, and now I've screwed up going away this weekend with the TA. Now I'll have to face my COs wrath tomorrow.

At least I'm trying to fix it now. Having regular rests from running, new trainers, massage, using ice, etc.


----------



## nievesmama

Ive lost 4lb this week!!
The school run has its advantages after all!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Woooo!!!!!!!!!!! 9lbs loss for me this week!!! SOOOOOO happy it wasnt all for nothing!
I know you lose the most in the 1st week and it will slow down now so I need ro keep telling myself that it wont be as much next week so I dont get all disapointed and give up! 

:yipee:


----------



## Kimboowee

taperjeangirl said:


> Woooo!!!!!!!!!!! 9lbs loss for me this week!!! SOOOOOO happy it wasnt all for nothing!
> I know you lose the most in the 1st week and it will slow down now so I need ro keep telling myself that it wont be as much next week so I dont get all disapointed and give up!
> 
> :yipee:

Wow well done!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

2lbs loss for me.

Was 2.8lbs yesterday, but I went on a stupid binge eating spree as I was really upset. Nothing unhealthy, just way too much food :(

I'm on 6 weeks of enforced sick leave from the TA and I feel like shite. :( Have let people down, but let myself down more.


----------



## RJ01

I have lost nothing :cry: I was good too I had one naughty night but nothing drastic I did loads of exercise too feel a bit disheartened :nope:


----------



## taperjeangirl

well done girls!

Nic stop being so tough on yourself! :hugs:


----------



## RJ01

taperjeangirl said:


> Woooo!!!!!!!!!!! 9lbs loss for me this week!!! SOOOOOO happy it wasnt all for nothing!
> I know you lose the most in the 1st week and it will slow down now so I need ro keep telling myself that it wont be as much next week so I dont get all disapointed and give up!
> 
> :yipee:

Well done a bloody good start :thumbup:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

nievesmama said:


> Ive lost 4lb this week!!




taperjeangirl said:


> Woooo!!!!!!!!!!! 9lbs loss for me this week!!!




rafwife said:


> 2lbs loss for me.

:happydance::happydance::headspin::dance::happydance::happydance:

Well done girls thats fantastic!!!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

RJ01 said:


> I have lost nothing :cry: I was good too I had one naughty night but nothing drastic I did loads of exercise too feel a bit disheartened :nope:

dont worry hun , we all get weeks like that ! just you wait and see the scales next week!! bet it will be a fab number :thumbup:


----------



## helen1234

i lost 5lb's :yipee:


----------



## helen1234

rafwife said:


> 2lbs loss for me.
> 
> Was 2.8lbs yesterday, but I went on a stupid binge eating spree as I was really upset. Nothing unhealthy, just way too much food :(
> 
> I'm on 6 weeks of enforced sick leave from the TA and I feel like shite. :( Have let people down, but let myself down more.

stop being so hard on yourself hunni :hugs:


----------



## xKimx

Girls i have lost nothing :( Not surprised I have been ill all week so eating crappy snacks instead of meals:(


----------



## Jkelmum

Only lost 1lb again ....but on a good note thats half a stone in 3 wks and over a yr that would be over 8stone ..way past my target ...ive just got to get that into my head instead of feeling down over only 1lb


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: Kim least u havent gained xx


----------



## MummyCat

Well done to everyone... you're doing brilliantly!! :hugs:


----------



## netty

Only 1lb lost for me this week too.:cry:

I had a small chinese meal last saturday night and ended on putting on 1 1/2 lb on over the weekend :blush:(wish i had more now)

managed to get that off and lose a futher 1lb and :witch: started yesterday so hopefully will be a better week

its my birthday today tho so we are out for tea tonight but will try and stay healthy!! 

I have not cheated all week apart from my miniscule bit of chinese food - goes to show i need to stick to it all the time.:dohh:


----------



## Donna35

I put on a pound this week - bit gutted but its justified as we were househunting so with that and being busy with JJ I didn't get much exercising done and was also eating quite late at night:nope:gonna get stuck in this week. Also we'll be packing to m ove so hopefully that bit of extra work will burn some caloriess:thumbup:


----------



## ArticBaby

I lost 1 pound this week :thumbup:

I was hoping for more. Did alot of excercise this week :shrug:

Im thinking positive here.....At least I didnt gain :happydance:

Congratulations/Good luck on everyone's weight loss :flower:

:hug:


----------



## LaDY

Vici could you update mine please! I have lost 4lb! :happydance: xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

On the bright side, I've gone down nearly 1.5 BMI points and dropped from a size 14/16 to a comfy 14 top and bottom. I need to get back to thinking positive. Today has been rubbish enough.


----------



## mandaa1220

I ended up having to weigh myself a day early... so I did it last night rather than today this morning when I was supposed to, as I went out with some girly friends last night! I lost 3 pounds as of last night though! :happydance:

While I'm excited and everything... I feel like I should have lost more. AF is suprising me early (not sure why, since I'm on the pill) and I feel all bloaty and gross too. She hasn't come yet, but is DEFINATELY on her way. Is it possible that my weight isnt 100% accurate from that? Or is that me just wishing I lost more?

However, I fit in the jeans I got on Christmas... I cried that day when they didn't fit me, but I did fit in (just a little tight, but enough that I can wear them, which I did last night!!)


----------



## shanka

i have lost 5lb :happydance:


----------



## taperjeangirl

well done girls!!! :yipee:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done on all the losses, iv not weigh in properly yet.


----------



## happy&healthy

I've lost 1 pound!

I ate pretty bad last weekend so am happy for any loss. It was all water weight though as I peed it all out on Wednesday and Thursday.

I finished the 30 day challenge on Wii Active. I lost 8 pounds while doing the challenge. I am definitely getting more toned and at least half the cottage cheese on my thighs is gone!

I think my hubby is appreciating the weight loss because he keeps on buying me new clothes. He hasn't done that in a long time.

Overall, I am very pleased with my progress and can't wait to see where I am at goal weight, only 12 pounds from now.


----------



## baboo

Well done on all the losses girls!. I'm going to weigh in later when my lovely babies give me a min lol!. Rafwife Hope your feeling a bit better today!?
x


----------



## Pyrrhic

baboo said:


> Well done on all the losses girls!. I'm going to weigh in later when my lovely babies give me a min lol!. Rafwife Hope your feeling a bit better today!?
> x

I was better yesterday. :lol: Had to speak to my CO today, and go to the docs.

Tomorrow is another day though!


----------



## happy&healthy

Also, I think everyone should be very pleased with 1 or 2 pound losses. That is a very healthy way to lose weight. my thoughts are that the slower you take it off, the longer it stays off. I am trying not to do anything that is to drastic from the way I want to eat and excercise when I am at goal weight. this is why I'm not going to my all time low weight which is 20 pounds lighter then my goal weight. I know there is no way I can keep up with all the physical activity I did when I was that weight. And I would probably gain it back anyway.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Right, my goal this week is to lose 2.5lbs. That means I'll be into 29lbs to lose rather than the 30s, and I'll have lost 1.5 BMI points in a month.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Nic :hugs: Dont be too hard on yourself, your doing brilliantly and you'll be up to speed in no time.

Andrea: wow! FAN-BLOODY-TASTIC hun! Are you on the CD or similar?

Well done to everyone on their losses and to those who have stayed the same, at least you have not gained!

Serina, 1lb is a LOSS FOREVER, look at it that way!

Either Vici or myself will update this later on girls:thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Anyone using the wii fit board as the scales, only going by that?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im using wii fit and normal scales, wii fit weighed me slightly higher than scales but loss this week so far has been the same on both.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Pinksnowball said:


> im using wii fit and normal scales, wii fit weighed me slightly higher than scales but loss this week so far has been the same on both.

usually wii fit weighs me higher, but the scales are, think there broke.
going get OH to give them a try.


----------



## Pinkgirl

woooohoooooooo loss of 3.6lb and with normal clothes and not my P.J'S. will just call it 3lbs for now. But ami cheating if i have weighed myself before tea? Fridays is our naughty night and we have a Dominos. lol. Think i will weigh myself inmorning as well though!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Mmmmm dominio's am waiting for mine! I could eat the computer screen atm.

Well done on the loss.


----------



## Glitterfairy

Wow all you ladies are doing so well.Well done xxx


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: lovelies, well done on some good losses again this week!!

1lb for me this week, now ive only got these last 7lbs to lose its going to slow right down, i can expect 1lb a week for a while now, they are so hard to shift

Didnt have a very good week either if im honest, had a Burger King on Wednesday and a KFC today :shock: :blush:

Still a loss though so im happy, just need to kick half a stone and im there :happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

well done everyone on their losses!!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

thanks Jac, yeah similar to CD, slimfast :) Not totally doing it though, i have cereal if I cant cope with a milkshake in the morning! 
As long as I'm sticking to 1500 cals a day Im happy!

I am treating myself tonight with some low fat nachos! :) I promised myself all week if I'd lost weight I'd have some!


----------



## sapphire20

Sorry Girls I lost a Big Fat Nothing....I knew it though, having the dentist twice this week made me eat :( not that its an excuse but now thats out the way and my cold is just about gone I should have a better week next week!


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've lost another lb! wooop


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, massive well done for all your losses. I had my op on Tuesday and was only discharged today as I've not been too good :-( Haven't weighed in but will try and update all your weights tomorrow xxx


----------



## baboo

Vici said:


> Hi girls, massive well done for all your losses. I had my op on Tuesday and was only discharged today as I've not been too good :-( Haven't weighed in but will try and update all your weights tomorrow xxx

Hope you feel better soon hun!
x


----------



## baboo

I lost 3lbs this week, really pleased with that!. Everyones doing so well!
xx


----------



## Vici

Thanks Hun, def getting there. They removed 52 stones and my gallbladder. Just hopped on the scales and it's not good but then I've not been to the toilet since Monday :-( Think I'm just gonna miss this week out and weigh next Friday x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

*Updated to here Vici*:thumbup:

Well done everyone!


----------



## Kimboowee

Vici said:


> Thanks Hun, def getting there. They removed 52 stones and my gallbladder. Just hopped on the scales and it's not good but then I've not been to the toilet since Monday :-( Think I'm just gonna miss this week out and weigh next Friday x

Ouch! Get well soon x


----------



## Glitterfairy

Vici said:


> Thanks Hun, def getting there. They removed 52 stones and my gallbladder. Just hopped on the scales and it's not good but then I've not been to the toilet since Monday :-( Think I'm just gonna miss this week out and weigh next Friday x

I was bloated for days after my op,from all the air they pump into you and your insides will all be tender.Took me ages to be able to go the loo too.Just take it easy hun xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Just checked my inches, and in three weeks I have lost....

3 inches of each thigh (so 6inches in total)
2 inches off my bust
2 inches off my waist
2 inches off my hips

Very happy with that :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

Vici :hugs: Hope you feel better soon, Try to take it easy for awhile.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

rafwife said:


> Just checked my inches, and in three weeks I have lost....
> 
> 3 inches of each thigh (so 6inches in total)
> 2 inches off my bust
> 2 inches off my waist
> 2 inches off my hips
> 
> Very happy with that :)

seeeeeeeeeee! Something to be proud of! You deserve it too, seeing how hard you have worked:hugs:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Thanks Hun :)


----------



## Snowball

I lost 1.5lbs last week and no loss this week :(


----------



## mandaa1220

GOOD Job Rafwife - that's really good!


----------



## mandaa1220

I spoiled myself to a bagel this morning, rather than my cereal! I didn't even want it - I kept thinking about the extra calories :rofl:


----------



## dizzyisacow

can someone pls explain what it means the weigh in is mon-fri? i dont get it.


----------



## LaDY

dizzyisacow said:


> can someone pls explain what it means the weigh in is mon-fri? i dont get it.

Every week we all weigh ourselves weekly hun and then can let vici know on this thread how much we have lost, vici will update our weight losses on fri and mon evenings. I usually let vici know on a friday when iv weighed myself...where as others between fri and mon xx


----------



## dizzyisacow

oooooooh goodie!! because i only joined the other day and thought i would have to say i didnt lose but i have lost now,so will post on monday :D


----------



## JayleighAnn

scrap yesterdays, I weighed myself this morning, naked and uneaten....I've lost 7lb's from last weeks weight...:D OMFG


----------



## dizzyisacow

JayleighAnn said:


> scrap yesterdays, I weighed myself this morning, naked and uneaten....I've lost 7lb's from last weeks weight...:D OMFG

wow!!!!! you go girl! :happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

Wow Jay thats amazing, well done hun :hugs:

:hugs: Vici, hope your feeling a bit beter today

Nic youve done great, i havent even thought about taking my measurements, last time i did many moons ago i was 34-24-34 ... i think the only time i'll be like that again is in my dreams :rofl:


----------



## Incubator

just 1lb again this week...

well done ladies.

x


----------



## sam*~*louize

1lb loss this week, went for pizza hut as treat on fri night so good job i weighed fri am. done crap this week as due on, eating choccie here there and everywhere,

Nic - ive been concentrating on measurements too, got loss there but not so much in weight :D


----------



## Pyrrhic

sam*~*louize said:


> 1lb loss this week, went for pizza hut as treat on fri night so good job i weighed fri am. done crap this week as due on, eating choccie here there and everywhere,
> 
> Nic - ive been concentrating on measurements too, got loss there but not so much in weight :D

That's great Hun :) I think going by inches is a much more tangible way of seeing results. Keeps you motivated too!


----------



## tiggertea

1lb. a tad disappointed, til i think of all the complete cr*p I've eaten. then i don't feel so bad.
I WILL do better this week!


----------



## cooney

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned or not, and I don't mean to cause trouble or confusion, or make things more complicated buuuut...

Being a very large girl I know I could lose 5lbs in a week a lot easier than a girl who is maybe only 10-20 lbs over weight. Thus, it would be very hard for a lighter girl to win loser of the week. Maybe if we went by percentages it might work better. Like if a 200 pound girl lost 10lbs, she would have lost 5% of her body weight, where as if a 150 lb girl lost 7.5lbs she would also have lost 5%. Just a suggestion.


----------



## dizzyisacow

cooney said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned or not, and I don't mean to cause trouble or confusion, or make things more complicated buuuut...
> 
> Being a very large girl I know I could lose 5lbs in a week a lot easier than a girl who is maybe only 10-20 lbs over weight. Thus, it would be very hard for a lighter girl to win loser of the week. Maybe if we went by percentages it might work better. Like if a 200 pound girl lost 10lbs, she would have lost 5% of her body weight, where as if a 150 lb girl lost 7.5lbs she would also have lost 5%. Just a suggestion.

i know what you mean! good point :thumbup: but i cant figure the math out :dohh:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Good point! I know I have only lost as much this week because i have so much to lose, although it will slow down soon to 1-2lbs per week once my body settles in to it. x

Saying that though, some of the slimmer girls that are using Cambridge are losing weight rapid, I think whatever diet has alot to with it.


----------



## Pyrrhic

cooney said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned or not, and I don't mean to cause trouble or confusion, or make things more complicated buuuut...
> 
> Being a very large girl I know I could lose 5lbs in a week a lot easier than a girl who is maybe only 10-20 lbs over weight. Thus, it would be very hard for a lighter girl to win loser of the week. Maybe if we went by percentages it might work better. Like if a 200 pound girl lost 10lbs, she would have lost 5% of her body weight, where as if a 150 lb girl lost 7.5lbs she would also have lost 5%. Just a suggestion.

Good point hun :) Gives the smaller girls a chance to win LOTW too :thumbup:


----------



## staycutee

i didnt lose anything last week but im starting properly this week!


----------



## mandaa1220

I like the percentages idea!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Well I haven't exercised at all since Thursday so am feeling a bit sluggish. I've dropped hardly any weight too. But I needed the rest for my legs.

Training session tomorrow afternoon though!


----------



## mandaa1220

I didn't exercise Friday or Saturday either :blush: I got caught up in the weekend and everything.. but was back at the gym for an hour this morning, so I'm feeling better now!

Has anyone else taken starting pictures... to visualize the change as you lose weight? I am keeping a photo diary on my laptop of my pictures each week.. I think it will be neat to see the changes!


----------



## taperjeangirl

now Ive had a week of dieting I am going to start regular excersise this week! I have recorded a few workouts from the fitness channel on Sky and I have a few dvds I have collected over the years, some are still in their wrappers! :blush:

OH says if I stick to this for a month he will get me the WII fit plus too, :)


----------



## mandaa1220

taperjeangirl said:


> now Ive had a week of dieting I am going to start regular excersise this week! I have recorded a few workouts from the fitness channel on Sky and I have a few dvds I have collected over the years, some are still in their wrappers! :blush:
> 
> OH says if I stick to this for a month he will get me the WII fit plus too, :)

What a good incentive! Sounds like your OH is lovely!


----------



## Kimboowee

I went on the vibrogym this morning - didnt have time for a full gym workout as well before work so Im going back tomorrow to do it.

Hoping for a good loss this week!


----------



## netty

it has been my birthday this weekend but have been really good and not cheated at all.
roll on weigh in day next friday!!


----------



## dizzyisacow

i lose 3 lbs. i think. if 15.2-3=14.13 then its 3.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:happydance:
i lost 4 lb this week so thats 16lb in three weeks!!


----------



## dizzyisacow

Pinksnowball said:


> :happydance:
> i lost 4 lb this week so thats 16lb in three weeks!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::rain:\\:D/=D&gt;:yipee::dance: well done hun!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## staycutee

well done pinksnowball! right so im starting my diet properly today. i weigh 9 and a half stone right now and hope to lose a few lbs by friday!x


----------



## Kimboowee

Well done Leanne!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

well done Leanne! Thats awesome hun!

Ive dropped another 4 lbs this week, thats 14 pounds in 3 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Thats amazing jacqui!!!!

your gonna be the size you want in no time!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Well done everyone... no loss for me this week! Must work harder!! x


----------



## Pyrrhic

Great job girls!! :)

now we're coming into week 4 and statistically over half of people drop out of a weight loss program in the 4th week. I'm sure none of us are going to!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I lost 1lb :D x


----------



## baboo

well done girls! Hope everyones weekend went well!. I didn't get as much exercise as I wanted to, but will get out for a nice walk along the beach when my two get up from their nap!
x


----------



## staycutee

what sort of things are you all eating?? and how much exercise are you doing? xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i dont know if anyones interested but heres a link to a spread sheet that u can download that charts your losses each week and works out your weight loss percentage and how much more to your goal

im using it its fab :thumbup:

https://www.minimins.com/cambridge-diet-forum/22861-graph-spreadsheet.html


----------



## taperjeangirl

my diet is mostly milkshakes, but i snack on fruit or slimfast snacks, then for dinner it is mostly veggie stirfrys, brown rices, baked potatoes, salads, weighwatcher ready meals are fab for a quick meal too :)

If I crave sweet food I have a special K or slimfast bar.


----------



## nessajane

Hi :wave: 

Can my start again and scrap my history on the first page plz :flower: Im starting a fresj from today as ive joined back to SW :)

Starting weight : 140lb

Thanks xx


----------



## mandaa1220

Good job girlies! You are all doing so wonderfully!! :hugs:

To answer the question about what I'm eating / exercise... I am an extremely picky person and I have been my entire life, so it's hard for me to try to eat really healthy. I'm minimizing my calories using my iPod touch application program that tracks my food. I am also exercising as much as I can around my busy schedule - I'm trying to be at the gym for AT LEAST an hour each day, but prefer more.

I'm excited to continue this week - I hope I do well!


----------



## Pyrrhic

missmurder said:


> what sort of things are you all eating?? and how much exercise are you doing? xx

I've been a bit rubbish with my exercise, so I've done about 4 times a week for about an hour each time. I'm hoping to go 6 times a week though. 

I'm eating 5 times a day, about 1600 calories. I don't really calorie count though, that's just a guess. I have three good meals, and 2 snacks. 

I've now lost 9lbs now in 3 weeks, and I've lost a total of 12 inches from around my body in 3 weeks. 2 inches from hips, 2 from my bust, 2 from waist and 3 inches from each thigh. 

I'm more interested in inch loss than weight loss as the more muscle I build the slimmer I'll be but my weight will be different as muscle weighs more than fat.

After eating healthy for awhile I don't crave sweet or salty things anymore.


----------



## Blah11

omg i always forgot about this :\ havent lost anything anyway i dont think.. can I join in again if I weigh in next monday :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Weigh in when you like hun, we go between Friday and Monday so any day between them is good :)


----------



## mandaa1220

I haven't eaten French fries or ice xream in 2 weeks and trust me, that's a big deal!


----------



## dizzyisacow

i cut out junk. no exercise. if i want a snack i have: prunes,almonds,popcorn,diet cereal bar,diet crisps,pickles! i have about 2 meals a day,havent yet made them healthy though,.i lost 8 lbs so far in 6 days.although i havent lost for 3 days :(


----------



## Pyrrhic

mandaa1220 said:


> I haven't eaten French fries or ice xream in 2 weeks and trust me, that's a big deal!

I've almost forgotten what chips/fries taste like :rofl: I need to have some again soon. Proper chip shop ones with lots of salt and vinegar MmmmMmmm!


----------



## RJ01

I've been struggling a little with the food I used to be really good at healthy eating but this is the most I have had to lose
On a positive note I joined a gym today :happydance: so gonna work really hard.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Good job hun! :thumbup: What are your plans for the gym? Have you used one before?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

*updated with all weightloss.
*
I'm not sure about the percentage thing as that would mean quite a bit of math for me or vici to be doing each week, ie we would have to work out your new weight each week and calculate the loss for that week etc...:wacko: 

Theres a few names on my list that put down to do it but have not joined in for the last 3 weeks.....does anybpody mind if I take them off? (If they want to re-join in the future I can always add them back on)

Ok our Loser of the week is:
https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/smileys/adl4b4709504ed9c246212323.gif


~~~~~~~~~~*Taperjeangirl!!!!!!*~~~~~~~~~~~


*Well done on your 9lbs LOSS*

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/smileys/adl4b5e1d2ce6c63016821681.gif
​


----------



## Vici

As from tomorrow I will be back with you girls. Got a feeling I've put on about 5 lbs in 2 weeks, all since my op. Not been bad but hardly eaten which doesn't work for me. Thanks for keeping on top of updates Jac, I'm back to help now x

Well done to all you weightloss girls x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

good idea taking them off :thumbup:

they can always rejoin


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Andrea!!!


----------



## Vici

Yeah I'm not sure on % either, 1 coz of the calculations but mainly coz with us all on different plans the weightlosses will be different anyway. A loss is a loss girls, no matter how much x


----------



## Vici

I also agree with taking people off who've not weighed in at all x


----------



## Pyrrhic

well done andrea!! :happydance:


----------



## cooney

Please don't take me off. I weigh in once a month and was told it was fine when I joined. I will be posting my loss on Friday.


----------



## taperjeangirl

:yipee:!! thank youuuuuu!!

Yep I agree about taking names off, no biggie if they come back in they can rejoin :)

I think the weigh in in lbs is alot easier and we are all just here to support each other and LOTW is just a bit of fun (hehehe! so chuffed I won though!!!:blush:)

Thanks girls!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Im so excited, can I get a blinkie now?!:wohoo:


----------



## mandaa1220

Congrats hun!! You deserve it!


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :happydance: tapejeangirl :happydance:


----------



## ArticBaby

Almost went to Burger King to get a whopper and fries, then I rememberd how I felt last time I ate that :huh:

Yesssss im in control :happydance:


----------



## Dizzy321

you can take me off i post in the fat buster thread and would find it too confusing posting in two :blush: i still read though :D congrats taperjeangirl :thumbup: x


----------



## sam*~*louize

taperjeangirl, jac made you one few pages back with your name in :haha: well done!


----------



## mandaa1220

ArticBaby said:


> Almost went to Burger King to get a whopper and fries, then I rememberd how I felt last time I ate that :huh:
> 
> Yesssss im in control :happydance:

Burger King... yum! Haven't had it in soooo long!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Artic, well done on not giving in :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey i never got chance to weigh in from last week.
I was doing good last thursday, 2lb. I went out on saturday me & oh went bowling & meal and fair bit of booze, so 0lb loss for me. Never mind, at least i didnt put it on :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

maintaining still means you didn't gain, great job :thumbup:


----------



## mandaa1220

I agree - plus you had a good time, I'm sure! So it's worth it! You'll lose next time around!


----------



## Becky

I lost 1.5lbs this week :) x


----------



## Pyrrhic

I had a sneaky weigh in today as I like weighing myself on a Friday & Wednesday to keep track. So far I've lost almost 4.5lbs this week and still have two days to go! AF better not show up :rofl:


----------



## Babydance

hello lovlies, how many calories are yous having per day? well done yous are doing SO well!!! xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

About 1600 a day but I don't really calorie count as if I'm eating healthy food then the calories don't matter so much :)


----------



## cooney

I alternate between 1100 and 1500 every other day with a cheat day once a week. (Not a hog wild cheat day, just moderate eating and not counting)


----------



## nessajane

Hi girls :hi:

Glad all youre all doing well :)

Im loving being back on SW i love that i can actually eat withour counting calories and weighing out food :happydance:

I get weighed every monday morning so will update then :thumbup:


----------



## nievesmama

I am dreading weigh in tomorrow.
It AF week, so ive been eating things i shouldnt have :(


----------



## sapphire20

nievesmama said:


> I am dreading weigh in tomorrow.
> It AF week, so ive been eating things i shouldnt have :(

Me too and my motivation to excercise has gone totally....I hope feb is a better month!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yes, i had a brilliant day! im going to try not touch booze till OH bday night out at beginnin of march.

rafwife - well done on loss so far!

i done the same yesterday, iv lost that 2lb i had lost & gained from last week so back on track.

i think my calorie intake around 1000-1200


----------



## ArticBaby

Im looking forward in weighing in tommorw. I feel like I lost a few. Today I put on a pair of jeans I was unable to fit in them for awhile :happydance:

This past week I was usuing the spin bike more, while using the treadmill for about an hour a day.

I told myself I cant use my laptop unless workout for about an hour. So far so good :thumbup:

Good luck to everyone :hugs:


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm in such a good moood! I've been weighing myself Thursday mornings rather than Fridays, as I can't be home Friday mornings to weigh myself (I live at school and don't have a scale) and I've lost 3 more pounds!!! I'm at 148 and am where I was before I moved on campus!! 13 pounds til my first goal weight!


----------



## Elli21

Right im back on it as of today!!
I lost my way a little bit last week ... :) xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Not looking forward to tomorrow. I was doing so well. Lost almost 5lbs and now AF has turned up! I normally put on at least 3lbs, even though I don't eat crap.

I am having a treat tonight though. Glass of wine and some peanut butter cups to celebrate the fact I am enrolling on a personal training and nutrition course on Monday! :happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: ladies, what a nightmare few weeks i've had ... well, this week Brooke has been poorly and still is, poor little mite had a virus first, then/now a cold, and thrush to top it off, OH has a cold, and now i got it yesterday so we are all down in the dumps!!

Been sticking to the diet as much as poss, but when im poorly i just want to eat to comfort myself, think i'll have lost 1lb this week, which i wont mind, slow and steady to get those last few off


----------



## mandaa1220

Poorrrr Brooke! Hope she feels better soon!

Good job to you at continuing your diet while taking care of her though... it's got to be tough!


----------



## Kimboowee

I Think I've lost about 2lbs this week - I don't weigh until tomorrow though! I think Im past the big loss stage, 2lbs a week will do me now!


----------



## sam*~*louize

KEEP GOING GIRLIESS!!! Get exercising and be good, don't slack now! *remember rafwife saying week 4 is when loads drop out* don't be one of them!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

I am not so confident I have lost anything this week! I have stuck to dieting but had one or 2 treats here and there!

I have no idea if it was too many to stop me losing a couple of lbs!

My AF is due like now, so i am feeling all bloaty too, do you all find that AF week you gain weight or is it just a feeling of being fatter?! :dohh:


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm definately not dropping out... I feel too good to give up. 6 pounds down and I feel awesome! I'm going out tonight and wearing a friends dress - I'll post pictures tomorrow maybe! 

I've had my period for almost 2 weeks now (thread in GS about it) and feel all bloaty and everything, but been sticking through it all no matter what and I still feel like I look good. I'm just excited!!


----------



## dizzyisacow

i havent lost nothing yet even though i weighed monday :( :( :( :(


----------



## Kimboowee

taperjeangirl said:


> I am not so confident I have lost anything this week! I have stuck to dieting but had one or 2 treats here and there!
> 
> I have no idea if it was too many to stop me losing a couple of lbs!
> 
> My AF is due like now, so i am feeling all bloaty too, do you all find that AF week you gain weight or is it just a feeling of being fatter?! :dohh:

I find I always gain 1-2lbs on af weeks, It does tend to catch up the next week and I have a bigger loss.

2lbs down for me this week! 35.5lbs gone! 

Switching back to WW so I can take Josh to class next week so get weighed on tuesdays, so could I weigh in on a tuesday from now on?


----------



## Jkelmum

Ive lost 2lb no idea how as ive beeen naughty and Af paid a visit this week x


----------



## nievesmama

No loss for me this week.
Im suprised ive not put any on tbh, major chocolate cravings this week!!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

2.5lbs lost. Would have been 5 if AF hadn't shown up :dohh: I'm so close to getting out of the 180s now I have to lose 2lbs next week to get there


----------



## nessajane

Well done girls x


----------



## netty

well another 1.5lb loss this week.

Have been really good - wish it would come off quicker as not cheating at all!!!!

must try and do more exercise!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

hehe we are all getting AF at the same time!

I am VERY surprised this week, I have lost another 3 lbs which i am delighted with! I honestly thought I would have gained with cheating slightly and AF!

Well done girls! :hugs:


----------



## ArticBaby

I lost 4 pounds this week....whoooohoooooo :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mandaa1220

Gooood job everyone!!!


----------



## Elli21

Ok i weighed myself today, and even tho ive had a non diet week..(i was really naughty)
But i styed the samee.
Still 15 stone 4.
Actually, no, i lost a lb as last week i put one on :)


----------



## LaDY

Woohooo 3lb this week!! x


----------



## RJ01

Well done ladies just 1lb for me this week.


----------



## happy&healthy

1 pound for me. And only one more to go till my pre-pregnancy weight! My pants are beginning to fall off me. =-)


----------



## Vici

Now updating the list girls :D


----------



## Vici

Can all you lovely ladies let me know your weigh in days as I am going to seperate the lists so its easier to see who hasn't weighed in :)


----------



## Vici

O, and 1lb off for me this week. So pleased with that after being 5lbs up after I came home from my op :D


----------



## Pyrrhic

I weigh in on a Friday :)


----------



## nievesmama

I weigh in on Fridays to :)


----------



## Vici

Thanks hun :D

Well done this week, thats fab :D

Well done to everyone, no gains is fantastic :D Keep it up :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done on the loss's so far! 

got stick to things best as i can tomorrow for sunday weigh in. saturdays are always touch i think.


----------



## Vici

MummyToAmberx said:


> well done on the loss's so far!
> 
> got stick to things best as i can tomorrow for sunday weigh in. saturdays are always touch i think.

So is your proper weigh in on Sunday (counted on Mondays list)? I have added you to todays as no loss but will change it if thats wrong x


----------



## nessajane

I weigh on a monday hun x


----------



## polo_princess

1lb loss for me this week, im very suprised as ive had a burger king and a maccy d's this week :blush: i seem to have gotten a raging appetite from out of nowhere :grr:

Back to being strict next week for definate!! No "dirty fridays" at work (take out food day) :lol:


----------



## Pyrrhic

feels good not to see 30+lbs to lose anymore :happydance:


----------



## happy&healthy

I weigh in on Fridays.


----------



## baboo

Congratulations on all the losses! I lost 3lbs this week!
I weigh in on a Friday as well!
x


----------



## Vici

Thanks girls :)

Updated to here Jac :D


----------



## sam*~*louize

Well depedning how I feel i weigh in on fri / sat am. I lost 2lb this week according to scales, have no idea how though, unless circuit training starting to pay off, as ive had a choccy here n there! 

Another one here that AF has just left lol! We should all TTC and have births on same day at this rate haha! 

Well done girls


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Well done on your losses girls :thumbup:

i weigh in on mondays x


----------



## Kimboowee

Im swapping class so could I be difficult and weigh in on a tuesday?


----------



## MummyCat

Well done ladies!!! I weigh in on Mondays hun! xx


----------



## cooney

Lost 8 lbs last month. =)


----------



## Vici

Well done girls, list updated to here Jac x


----------



## Blah11

I'm gonna weigh in for the first time on Monday :) Hope I've lost atleast 4lbs.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey. 

I did weigh in this morning 3lb loss :D


Well done to everyone else.


----------



## RJ01

I weigh in on a Friday x


----------



## ArticBaby

Good weight losses this week :thumbup:


----------



## Donna35

put on 2lb this week - I'm gutted as I've been pretty good foodwise and have done my exercise dvds every single day:nope:

Hopefully better next week...


----------



## JayleighAnn

I forgot to post mine yesterday...I've put on 4lb's :blush:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Sorry Vici, been a little busy:blush: Ive updated the few to here.

Well done to all the LOSERS !!!! Come on girlies.....keep at it!


----------



## mandaa1220

Come on girlies, you can do it!!


----------



## tiggertea

I'm not weighing in this week. normal service shall resume next friday though..


----------



## sam*~*louize

sam*~*louize - (Start 136 ) (Lose 7) -2lb -1lb

uhm week 2 was no loss, and week 4 was 2lb loss please girlies.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Had a rubbish weekend :blush: Off to the gym soon though :)


----------



## Pyrrhic

Had a good workout in the gym today :happydance:

Everyone sounds like they've done really well :thumbup: Remember most people quit in week 4/5, don't give up now!


----------



## sapphire20

No Loss again!!!! I am not surprised though Iv been really bad.....im just no use at dieting!


----------



## mandaa1220

My weekend wasn't the best either... but not really too terrible. Friday morning I had a big breakfast around 10:00.. bacon & hash browns (not good I know, but I was celebrating the fact that I lost 6 pounds so far!) then wasn't hungry lunch time because it was too early and went to work. I had pizza hut for dinner that night too, but only 2 slices and 2 breadsticks. I've stuck to the diet after Friday, but I think it was just a cheat day!

Went to the gym today, even though I'm sick and felt good though. My throat hurts so bad though :growlmad:


----------



## MummyCat

Well done to everyone... you're all doing so very well!!! Just keep going... don't drop out just yet!! 

Weigh in day for me tomorrow and after not losing any weight last week I'm hoping for a nice loss tomorrow. I've had a hard weekend... hard because I've been SOOOO good with my food! So it better pay off tomorrow :D 

Hope you all have a good week!! xx


----------



## Blah11

i've had a rubbish weekend too :( Good luck everyone for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ok, Ive deleted EVERYONE that hasn't weighed in AT ALL. No point having their names on the list if they are not going to play:shrug:

Vici- Just an idea, I think we should do this thing like evry 5 or 6 weekly or we are going to run out of colours to use for the weeks. Maybe we can put the 1st 5 weeks results in a 'spoiler' on front page? And then do a new 'spoiler' every 5th week? So shall we say this is our last week, then get everyones 'new weights' and start again? Do you get me?


----------



## Pyrrhic

That sounds like a good idea jacqui :) so still keep the old loss up but in a spoiler?


----------



## Vici

I think so hun, lol. Perhaps I'll ;let you sort it out for the end of this month/start of next so i see it first hand lol x


----------



## Pyrrhic

I was thinking girls, maybe we should post what we are looking forward to when we drop the weight to keep us all motivated? :)

I'm looking forward to....


Looking great in clothes again, and not worrying if I can fit into a size in a shop.
Feeling healthy from all the exercise I've been doing
Losing my baby tummy and being toned
Being able to enter runs and adventurous activities without a second thought!
Passing all my TA training comfortably, and not being a typical girl at the back of all the runs!
Having a lot more energy, and a better quality of life
Having a level of fitness that is easy to maintain, so I never have to worry about getting puffed out from simple exercise again!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

rafwife said:


> That sounds like a good idea jacqui :) so still keep the old loss up but in a spoiler?

yes Nic...so we shall just have a page of spoilers in a few months and the latest 5 week band at the top like it is now.

Ok Vic, I shall do the first one and you can copy me:thumbup:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Good Idea!

I'm looking forward to....

Feeling Sexy again!


----------



## Vici

I'm looking forward to...

Fitting in my gorgeous wedding dress :D


----------



## Pyrrhic

and how about posting a picture up of our ideal body. Either an old pic of ourselves, or a picture we've seen online. Something that shows how we're hoping to look once the weight is gone :)


----------



## MummyCat

great idea's all round ladies!

I'm really looking forward toooo...

Wearing my wedding and engagement rings (not had them on since preggers :( )
Feeling better about myself and more confident to do things
Start trying for baby number 2 (hahaha... so put more weight back on... just hopefully not the 5 stone I'm trying to lose right now!! hahaha)


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm looking forward to...


Not feeling self conscious when people look at me
Feel comfortable in my clothes
Fitting into my size 5 jeans
There's probably more that I'm not thinking of... 

This is what I'd like to look like again... 
https://i685.photobucket.com/albums/vv213/mandaa1220/AmandaPiccy.jpg


----------



## dizzyisacow

i havent lost sh*t this week. stupid fkin diet. i hate it.


----------



## nessajane

xxxjacxxx said:


> Ok, Ive deleted EVERYONE that hasn't weighed in AT ALL. No point having their names on the list if they are not going to play:shrug:

If you read a few pages back i asked to wipe my history as i was starting fresh and due to be weighed today, vici did this for me so if you could put me back on the list please :thumbup:


----------



## dizzyisacow

looking forward to fitting in my clothes, not taking ages to find something to wear.
feeling 100% confident when i go out to wedding e.t.c, now im only 95% (hehe)
wearing skirts in summer!!!!
borrowing clothes,and getting my clothes back from sil as i gave her all my thin clothes that i havent worn in 10 years.
never ever getting the though that someone is looking at me and thinking im fat.
never ever feeling bad when a thin girl smugly looks at me as if to say shes better than me.
for once in my life not hide from cameras, im terrified of them.
get lots of compliments from everyone!
be able to wear lots of clothes to keep warm without worrying about looking bulky.
find my size in normal shops easily.
not have to worry about boots fitting my calves.
not spending ages trying to find ways to make your face look thinner with makeup/hai e.t.c
when i get pregnant again to be a thin pregnant woman! and find clothes for my bump easy.
not feel yucky when eating in front of others.
my son to have a thin mum.
my dh to be proud of me
go to the beach in summer,wear shorts,bikinis e.t.c
looking in the mirror and watching the weight drop off
 what i want most is for this feeling to go away,the feeling of beeing overweight and thinking others are thinking it.


----------



## Pinkgirl

Morning all

I am the same, barelyy lost 1/2 lb.
Had a great week was just this weekend with having to eat late on motorway. sat takeaway bec aus of friends and yday didnt eat till late! oh well i am sure with such a busy week next week will be better
x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

3lb off for me xx


----------



## helen1234

i lost 2lb :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I wanna be able to just pick something out of the waredrobe and no it fits perfectly fine.
I wanna go on holiday be able to feel fine about sunbathing and going swimming (also in uk).
I wanna wear short, shorts and skirts in the summer.
I wanna feel comfortable if take amber to soft play, be able to have fun without her.

This is only pic i can find on my pc. size 10
https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/rammstein_666/301-1.jpg


----------



## Pyrrhic

I think I'm aiming for something like this. I'm not daft though, I know models are airbrushed :lol: I'm happy with my stretchies and skin.

I like her arms, and she still has shapely hips and some definition in her abs. She just looks all round healthy and fit, which is my goal :)

https://www.magnation.com/product-detail/8d98003c334b60f92be074f54baa8da1/Fitness-Rx-For-Women-Sea-Freight.jpg


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya... well done ladies!!!

I've lost 4lb's this week!!!! xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

rafwife said:


> I think I'm aiming for something like this. I'm not daft though, I know models are airbrushed :lol: I'm happy with my stretchies and skin.
> 
> I like her arms, and she still has shapely hips and some definition in her abs. She just looks all round healthy and fit, which is my goal :)
> 
> https://www.magnation.com/product-detail/8d98003c334b60f92be074f54baa8da1/Fitness-Rx-For-Women-Sea-Freight.jpg


Oooh... I like your goal hun!!! xx


----------



## Vici

Well done girls - updated to here Jac x


----------



## xKimx

Ladies I have been bad and i am back to 10st :cry: I have been working all week in the Chinese so i blame that :rofl: Anyway going to join weight watchers on thurday:D hopefully have a better week! Glad you all doing ok though!


----------



## dizzyisacow

:cry: i hate that it says no loss.:cry:


----------



## Pyrrhic

No loss is good! Maintaining is better than a gain :thumbup:


----------



## mandaa1220

Yeah, I agree... no loss is definately better than a gain. It's important to at least maintain your weight. Don't feel bad hunnie, we have our weeks! :wacko:

Rafwife, I like your goal - I wanna look like her :haha:

I think that I should go to the gym a little extra for the rest of the week until weigh in, as I feel SOOOOOO guilty about eating pizza hut on friday... I know that a little cheat isn't that bad here and there, but reading about everyones takeaways and weight gains, it makes me nervous...

I'm also now going to Florida, again... (I just got back 2 weeks ago :rofl:) in 5 weeks and I'm hoping to be down 10 more pounds by then, so I will look good in my bathing suit with my friend!


----------



## Harveysmum369

Hi Ladies,sorry I havent been weighing in these last 2 weeks,,had a poo time lately,but ive pulled myself together...weighed myself this morning and Im still what i was last time i weighed in so Im going from there....if you'll have me back?
Donna
xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

mandaa1220 said:


> Yeah, I agree... no loss is definately better than a gain. It's important to at least maintain your weight. Don't feel bad hunnie, we have our weeks! :wacko:
> 
> Rafwife, I like your goal - I wanna look like her :haha:
> 
> I think that I should go to the gym a little extra for the rest of the week until weigh in, as I feel SOOOOOO guilty about eating pizza hut on friday... I know that a little cheat isn't that bad here and there, but reading about everyones takeaways and weight gains, it makes me nervous...
> 
> I'm also now going to Florida, again... (I just got back 2 weeks ago :rofl:) in 5 weeks and I'm hoping to be down 10 more pounds by then, so I will look good in my bathing suit with my friend!

I still have a takeaway about once a week. Cheating sometimes is fine, as long as you balance it all out. :thumbup:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well done ladies....3lbs for me this week, and aunt flo is here too so I'm surprised at my loss this week! :happydance:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Well done girls!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Our Losers of the week for week 4 are

Mummycat & articbaby!!!!

Well done on losing 4lbs each girls:thumbup:

Get yourselves the loser of the week blinkie in your sig for this week!

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/smileys/adl4b67576c357be937832768.gif

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/smileys/adl4b6757af51ce8017634987.gif

Well done to everyone and keep going!!!
​


----------



## Pyrrhic

Great job girls!


----------



## MummyCat

Oooooooooooooh.... that's so exciting!!! Well done Articbaby Thanks Jacs... now for the silly question... how on earth do I get the blinkie? :D


----------



## Vici

Well done both of you, thats fab :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

MummyCat said:


> Oooooooooooooh.... that's so exciting!!! Well done Articbaby Thanks Jacs... now for the silly question... how on earth do I get the blinkie? :D

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/blinkies/adl4b4709504ed9c246212323.gif
https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/blinkies/adl4b4709504ed9c246212323.gif[/IMG

[IMG]https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/blinkies/adl4b47099f0ae09639173240.gif
https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/blinkies/adl4b47099f0ae09639173240.gif[/IMG

[IMG]https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/blinkies/adl4b4709edbe5ce194668936.gif
https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/blinkies/adl4b4709edbe5ce194668936.gif[/IMG

[IMG]https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/smileys/adl4b67576c357be937832768.gif
https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/smileys/adl4b67576c357be937832768.gif[/IMG

Take you pic...just add a ] to the end of the code when you paste it into your sig.:hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Vici... and Jacs... you're a star! Ta hun!!! xxx


----------



## ArticBaby

Wow, I didnt think I would win again. At least I have mummycat with me this time :thumbup:

Congratulations mummycat :flower:

And to everyone on their weight losses :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun... you're a super slimmer :D Well done!!!!


----------



## Kimboowee

Well done girls!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done to the losers of the week!

I popped on the scales this morning to see if i need do bit extra working out due to having few choco and coke last night i was surprized to see am 3lb down since sat morning, over the moon, tbh its made me want still do that bit extra :D


----------



## taperjeangirl

well done girls!!!!! :yipee:!


----------



## nessajane

I didnt get added back on then :shrug:


----------



## mandaa1220

Goood job girls!

I'm jealous I wanna be a loser of the week!! :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

I am predicting that you may be next weeks loser of the week hun :D


----------



## mandaa1220

haha i doubt it! i'm predicting a like 2 pound weight loss for me this week... really as long as i continue losing weight i dont care! i'm just happy to feel good again!


----------



## Vici

nessajane said:


> I didnt get added back on then :shrug:

Sorry hun, can you pop up your details again. I know you said you wanted to start again but i can't retreive deleted info. Start weight - want to lose - weighing day and how much you lost this week :)


----------



## MummyCat

mandaa1220 said:


> haha i doubt it! i'm predicting a like 2 pound weight loss for me this week... really as long as i continue losing weight i dont care! i'm just happy to feel good again!

Hun, slow and steady is the best way, so you'll be slim before you know it! Every 2 pounds soon adds up :D


----------



## nessajane

Vici said:


> nessajane said:
> 
> 
> I didnt get added back on then :shrug:
> 
> Sorry hun, can you pop up your details again. I know you said you wanted to start again but i can't retreive deleted info. Start weight - want to lose - weighing day and how much you lost this week :)Click to expand...

Thanks hun :thumbup: Starting weight 140lb ,goal 119lb , this week lost 3.5lb :)

:flower:


----------



## shanka

i lost 2lb last week sorry i aint posted b4 broke my laptop charger had to wait for a new one! i weigh in on mondays x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations girls :thumbup:


----------



## taperjeangirl

im failing! I need some motivation to keep going, I have added on another lb since I weighed in on Friday :(

Over the weekend I was eating Nachos, bread and everything :hissy:

I was planning on avoiding you all but tonight I was sat here with a spoon and a jar of Nutella cos I was feeling so depressed so I NEED to get back on it!!!

:help:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Double post!


----------



## cooney

sometimes it feels like I don't lose any weight for weeks and then one week I'll feel like I lost 5 lbs. This happen to anyone else? Is this normal? It's not like I am doing bad one week and doing well another. I have pretty much got into the habit of eating right by now.


----------



## shanka

well done ladies xx


----------



## ArticBaby

I cheated today :dohh:, :cry:

But still did a good workout :happydance:

Ahhhhhh well, Im just going to sleep :sleep: it off and start a new day :thumbup:


----------



## mandaa1220

ArticBaby said:


> I cheated today :dohh:, :cry:
> 
> But still did a good workout :happydance:
> 
> Ahhhhhh well, Im just going to sleep :sleep: it off and start a new day :thumbup:

it's okay to cheat here and there... It's healthy and we all do it :hugs:


----------



## mandaa1220

taperjeangirl said:


> im failing! I need some motivation to keep going, I have added on another lb since I weighed in on Friday :(
> 
> Over the weekend I was eating Nachos, bread and everything :hissy:
> 
> I was planning on avoiding you all but tonight I was sat here with a spoon and a jar of Nutella cos I was feeling so depressed so I NEED to get back on it!!!
> 
> :help:


Think of how badly you want the weight loss... If it's this important than ease back into it... If you feel like you can't do it then start back small

I know it's hard, but we are all here for you!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cooney said:


> sometimes it feels like I don't lose any weight for weeks and then one week I'll feel like I lost 5 lbs. This happen to anyone else? Is this normal? It's not like I am doing bad one week and doing well another. I have pretty much got into the habit of eating right by now.

Mine didnt change the other week.
This week its just falling off me like theres no tomorrow. Strange.


----------



## Vici

Right girls, i have sent messages to all those who haven't weighed in this week and if i get no reply then i'll take them off (i'll give the ladies who have weighed in up until this week a bit longer :D

I'm also gonna try and do a running total for everyone today x


----------



## HannahGraceee

I replied in your PM babe :) im so sorry i just completely forgot! i lost 0.5lbs last week, not alot but atleast it wasnt a 5lbs gain again LOL


----------



## HannahGraceee

and can i weight in on mondays please?


----------



## Vici

Thanks hun x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

vici just to let u know hun i wont be weighing in this monday coming, i am having a couple of meals this weekend and the way cd works i will put on loads of fluid so weighing in again monday after, after ive had chance to get it off again xx


----------



## Vici

OK hun :)

Well girls, updated forst post ready for tomorrows weigh in and just look at this.....

*Week 1 - Week 4 : Total loss of 284.2lbs = 20.3 stone 
Loser of the month : Pinksnowball with a fabulous weightloss of 19lbs *


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

wow i cant believe we have all lost 20 st in a month !!!!


----------



## helen1234

i'm a day early for my weigh in but i lost 3lb this week :)

thats 14lb this month :happydance:


----------



## Vici

Well done hun, thats fab :D


----------



## mandaa1220

i'm a day early too... but i lost 2 more pounds!! yay!
i'm down 8 in total now!! 12 more til my goal weight! :happydance:


----------



## Vici

Well done babe, almost half way there x

Jac, I have updated to here and worked out how to sort front page :) I've added a figure in pink which is a running total for loss. Everytime I add a loss i'm also adding it onto that one to keep it up to date x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

excellent work Vic, well done:thumbup:

I'm going to weigh in early this week if poss (tomorrow) as I'm eating/drinking over weekend so I'll prob have gained by monday:dohh:
Is that ok?


----------



## Vici

Yep, no worries Jac :) Least you'll then have a full week to sort out the weekend lol


----------



## Vici

O, and 1 thing i wasn't sure about - i have put wk1 - wk4 and then this month as week 5 - 8 but its loser of the month! Shall I just add in an extra week one month when we find we're ending 4 weeks mid month?


----------



## shanka

im a day earlier i lost 6lb tis week thts 20lb this month


----------



## MummyToAmberx

shanka said:


> im a day earlier i lost 6lb tis week thts 20lb this month

well done!
were about same bmi at the mo :)


----------



## helen1234

shanka said:


> im a day earlier i lost 6lb tis week thts 20lb this month

yay :happydance: that makes you the biggest loser on this thread so far i think :D


----------



## shanka

helen1234 said:


> shanka said:
> 
> 
> im a day earlier i lost 6lb tis week thts 20lb this month
> 
> yay :happydance: that makes you the biggest loser on this thread so far i think :DClick to expand...

yay 4 me lol :happydance:


----------



## Vici

-2lbs for me today :D Very pleased as i've not done any exercise at all since my op (almost 3 weeks). Will be able to get back on it soon x


----------



## netty

my progress is soooo slowwww
i have not cheated at all but have lost 1 and 1/2 lb this week
still no gains at all!!!


----------



## Vici

Thats still fab hun, they all add up x


----------



## RJ01

2lbs for me this week finally hit that half a stone got back into pre preg jeans yesterday and dropped a dress size still have a muffin top tho :haha:
I think my weight been wrote down wrong also as I am down as 5.5 pounds as of last week but it was only 5lbs this week puts me on 7lbs.
Thanks ladies


----------



## ArticBaby

I gained 2 pounds this week :dohh:

Yeahhhh, I did cheat a couple times, and the :witch: got me.


----------



## happy&healthy

No loss this week. Hopefully I can get my butt in gear this week and lose at least one pound!


----------



## LaDY

1lb this week for me! stupid :af:! xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

ok my measurements seem to be
arm - minus 0.5cm
top leg -minus 3cm
under bust - minus 4.5cm
belly - minus 9cm (lot bloat when first measured though)
round bum - minus 6cm

that's ace seeing that written down, as i don't feel that diff, plus 5lb lost so I won't weigh in for a lil while girlies, just maintain.


----------



## baboo

Hi ladies! Hope everyones well?. I lost 2lbs this week, really pleased with that!. Good luck to everyone else thats still to weigh!
xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done on the losses! 

Iv lost 5.5lb this week. Am over joyed !


----------



## sapphire20

At Last iv lost 2lb this week :D


----------



## Vici

Updated to here Jac :)

Massive well done girls :D Some fab losses x


----------



## nievesmama

3lb loss for me this week. Am getting there slowly.


----------



## Pyrrhic

I lost 1lbs this week. Not surprising given the shite week I've had!

Good job girls on your losses and maintains :thumbup:


----------



## Elli21

Hiya :)

I didnt weigh in this week as i didnt weigh myself. (i didnt get time to go to boots)

BUT i can now get into a size 16 jeans :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

ok my loss for this last 5 days is 5lbs:happydance:

thats 23 lbs in 6 weeks:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## taperjeangirl

1lb loss for me this week! I am just glad it wasnt a gain!!

Well done girls!!!


----------



## polo_princess

Sorry i couldnt get on to update yesterday ladies, was mega busy

1lb loss for me again this week, not far to go to my goal now, hopefully within the next month i'll hit it :happydance:


----------



## Incubator

No loss again this week. I ate way too much of my daughters birthday cake...shame on me!

Well done everyone 

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Oopps I forgot to update yesterday. I've lost 4lbs! Wooo!


----------



## dizzyisacow

im naughty.. so upset that i wont lose this week either that im actually thinking of not really eating much today so i lose for my weigh in tomorrow :(


----------



## Vici

Massive well done girls, some fabulous losses so far! Nic, how are you doing now, seen you've had a really rough week :hugs:

Have updated to here Jac :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

I stayed the same :( i havent really been working at it tho


----------



## nessajane

0.5lb Loss for me this week!! x


----------



## dizzyisacow

:( i didnt weigh today :( i was very late for work and shot up and left home without weighing :(
is it possible to weigh in tomorrow? pretty please? i swear im not cheating because if i did lose weight today-tomorrow it will give me a disadvantage next week.


----------



## coccyx

3lbs lost this week.


----------



## Jkelmum

I stayed the same this week


----------



## MummyCat

I maintained this week too :( Maybe next week will be better! x


----------



## Pinkgirl

sorry i didnt post this morning.
I lost 1lb! better then nothing but not happy about it!
have a new spur now...booked a wedding dress appt for 8 weeks time!
x


----------



## Kimboowee

I don't get weighed til tomorrow but think im in for about a 4lbs loss


----------



## Becky

I get weighed tonight but im not hopefull! been REALLY naughty x


----------



## dizzyisacow

write me down for 1 pounds. woop dee friggin woop.


----------



## mandaa1220

dizzyisacow said:


> write me down for 1 pounds. woop dee friggin woop.

1 pound is better than no pounds hun... you are working towards a goal, don't feel ashamed of a loss or even maintaining... it's a process and you're doing well! :hugs:


----------



## dizzyisacow

mandaa1220 said:


> dizzyisacow said:
> 
> 
> write me down for 1 pounds. woop dee friggin woop.
> 
> 1 pound is better than no pounds hun... you are working towards a goal, don't feel ashamed of a loss or even maintaining... it's a process and you're doing well! :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun :) im just used to losing weight faster, maybe because i never stick to diet longer than 2 weeks!
but im sticking to this one no matter what!:flower:


----------



## mandaa1220

I haven't done the best this week... I feel bad, but I know that I've done so well so far. I'm only 12 pounds off my goal and I'm feeling great. I've been sick the past week and a half, so going to the gym hasn't happened since Thursday. I'm just so exhausted and don't want to push it. I haven't really eaten badly though, so I'm hoping to at least maintain.

Keep up the hard work ladies... it gets tough, but we can do it! I'm going to Florida again in 3 1/2 weeks now though, so I'll need to wear a bikini. I'm hoping to be down 6 more pounds by then. :thumbup:


----------



## mandaa1220

dizzyisacow said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzyisacow said:
> 
> 
> write me down for 1 pounds. woop dee friggin woop.
> 
> 1 pound is better than no pounds hun... you are working towards a goal, don't feel ashamed of a loss or even maintaining... it's a process and you're doing well! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun :) im just used to losing weight faster, maybe because i never stick to diet longer than 2 weeks!
> but im sticking to this one no matter what!:flower:Click to expand...

It's definately hard to stick to a diet... but once you get into it, it just becomes a routine. The important thing is that you keep sticking to it and lose the weight slowly. While a quick weight loss would look fabulous and we'd be thrilled - results show that losing weight long term is best at a pace.


----------



## dizzyisacow

yeah but dont they say the average you should lose is 2 pounds a week?
i lost one pound in 2 weeks? without cheating!


----------



## Kimboowee

I lost 5lbs this week! The gyms paying off!!!


----------



## Snowball

I lost 2lbs last week :)


----------



## baboo

well done on your losses girls! Hows everyone doing?
x


----------



## Vici

Massive well done girls, keep at it, any loss or maintaintance is fabulous. We can do it :D

Updated to here Jac and PM'd ladies with no weigh in :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im having a bad week, my stomach feels like its been punched a hundred times, its all bloated, my ribs are killing, no idea why though :S


----------



## Vici

Well done Shanka, you are loser of the week - you can collect your sig blinkie from the first page xx


----------



## Pyrrhic

My week hasn't been great.

My muscles are still aching from the car accident, so I've been going to the gym everyday this week, but only doing half my workout as I'm pretty fatigued.

My diet hasn't been great either :(


----------



## shanka

Vici said:


> Well done Shanka, you are loser of the week - you can collect your sig blinkie from the first page xx

thanks chick
well done girls xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

I need a kick up bum too, im still @ circuit , losing cm's, but eating gone mad since weekend lol! Had a night out planned for ages so that spurred me on. KICK M E ! 

COME ON GIRLS!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

sam*~*louize said:


> I need a kick up bum too, im still @ circuit , losing cm's, but eating gone mad since weekend lol! Had a night out planned for ages so that spurred me on. KICK M E !
> 
> COME ON GIRLS!!

Right, well Blackpool is 5 1/2 months away so let that spurr you on:thumbup:


----------



## sam*~*louize

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations....Shanks :thumbup:

And to everyone's else weight loss :flower:


----------



## Becky

Does anyone know how much weight you would roughly loose to go down a dress size? x


----------



## nessajane

i think its about 10lb hun x


----------



## Becky

nessajane said:


> i think its about 10lb hun x

Thanks hun! I want to reach my goal weight without buying any smaller clothes x


----------



## mandaa1220

Weighed in early again due to not having a scale available tomorrow and I lost another 1 1/2 lb. I'm so happy, mostly because I've been sick all week and not been to the gym once.

I'm 1/2 lb away from 10 lbs! and getting close to my goal weight... I'd say this time in March, I should be at my goal weight!!!!


----------



## mandaa1220

:yipee::wohoo: This is meeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Becky said:


> Does anyone know how much weight you would roughly loose to go down a dress size? x

10-15lbs depending on body shape.


----------



## mandaa1220

EI'VE lost about 10 and am down a pant size and a half... Idk If there's a difference between uk and us sizes tho


----------



## helen1234

i put 1lb on this week, i was naughty :blush: 
i'm on it now though :)


----------



## Vici

I put on 1lb this week too :( Bit gutted as i've not been really good but def not bad either :( AF is here AGAIN tho, really must get this stupid pill sorted out!!


----------



## RJ01

2.5lb off for me this week :happydance: good luck everyone. x


----------



## nievesmama

Grrrrr, im not doing very well!!! No loss for me, and ive not been pigging out :(


----------



## shanka

2lb off for me


----------



## dizzyisacow

why is everyone weighing in? or are you just saying how much you lost so far in the week? :-S
i lost 3 pounds so far. my goal is 6


----------



## mandaa1220

You are supposed to weigh in once a week Hun, as weight fluctuates dail


----------



## Vici

dizzyisacow said:


> why is everyone weighing in? or are you just saying how much you lost so far in the week? :-S
> i lost 3 pounds so far. my goal is 6

Because we weigh in on Fridays and some weigh in on Mondays :) I only weigh once a week as weight can fluctuate by as much as 2.2lbs in a day!!


----------



## ArticBaby

I lost 6 pounds....wooohoooo

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dizzyisacow

ooooh for some odd reason it hough it was sunday and monday.

well done artic baby!!! hope i beat you! haha doubt it. :D


----------



## LaDY

4lb gone!! :happydance: x


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've gained 3lbs :blush: Must try harder next week!!


----------



## baboo

Hi ladies! Congratulations on your losses! I lost 2lbs this week :)


----------



## sam*~*louize

Ive stayed same x Well done girlies


----------



## tiggertea

no loss for me. DEF back to the diet very soon!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

well done girls....!!

Dunno what my weigh in is going to go like on monday had a few canapes yesterday and a small slice of pizza, and going for a chinese for valentines tomorrow:dohh: Hopefully 2lbs loss would be nice!


----------



## polo_princess

1lb again for me this week ... only 3 more to go and im done!! Im officially the same weight i was when i fell pregnant so i know that all of my baby weight is dead and gone!! :happydance:


----------



## sapphire20

No Loss for me again, havent really been dieting this week, stressed with Olivias sleepin!!


----------



## netty

I have lost another 1 1/2lb this week
I am at centre parcs for the weekend so expect to gain this week! 
Am trying to eat healthy and getting lots of exercise


----------



## Jkelmum

lost 1lb :(


----------



## Vici

Updated to here!! :)

Massive well done to all you weightloss girls :D Few gains this week and the thread has gone very quiet :( Come on girls, lets get the PMA up again!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Vic....I think Ive cocked up cos i weighed in on friday last week and I'd lost 5lbs but on monday I weighed in and put back on 3 lbs cos of weekend:dohh: so shall I knock 3lbs off last weeks loss, or I'm gonna be all to cock:wacko:


----------



## Vici

Okie dokie hun :) Hope you had fun :D


----------



## mandaa1220

Hi girls!! How are you all!!!??


----------



## dizzyisacow

lost 3 pound :(


----------



## Vici

3lbs is fab hun :)


----------



## Vici

mandaa1220 said:


> Hi girls!! How are you all!!!??

I'm good thanks hun. Not had a very good weekend tho and off to the in laws till Friday so can't see me being very good there either :( O well. I can get back to full exercise next week so it'll be the kick up the bum i need. 

How are you? x


----------



## dizzyisacow

Vici said:


> 3lbs is fab hun :)

yeah but i lost :( i wanna win loser of the week :(


----------



## dizzyisacow

cant we have a second and third loser of the week as well? at least then i might get a place someday!


----------



## MummyCat

Hi ladies... put on 2lbs this week!! Naughty me having a very naughty weekend! 

x


----------



## twiglet1987

can i join this thread please?? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done on the losses.

I havent had time to come online lately. 

I had a very weird week last week, my whole body was in pain, my ribs were killing, it was hurting to breathe, so no exercise was done, i was extremely bloated (Iv come on i dunno why :S) but anyways, after nice loss week before, ive just been trying to maintain that, i have so no loss or gain for me from last week. I feel all fit and healthy again, 25min on bike this morning, 45 mins doing wii fit plus work out, iv got loads walking to do still today


----------



## Pinkgirl

I have lost nothing!
gutted!...did well all week but spoiled it on the weekend! oh well let this week begin xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

3 1/2 lbs for me this week girls! I'm chuffed with that as we went out for a valentine chinese on saturday night too..:blush:

12 lbs to go before goal number 1!!!:happydance:


----------



## nessajane

-1lb :)


----------



## mandaa1220

I ate pizza all this weekend, I feel like a fatty :rofl:
I'm back to dieting this week though, as I'm determined to lose 5 more pounds before I leave for Florida in 2 1/2 weeks!


----------



## ArticBaby

dizzyisacow said:


> cant we have a second and third loser of the week as well? at least then i might get a place someday!

good idea :thumbup:

Congrats on everyone's weight loss.


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm back in the game... My weekend of pizza and yummy food is over. Went to the gym for 2 hours tonight and can't wait to lookkkkk hot in my bathing suit on the beach!! :thumbup:


----------



## mandaa1220

Where have you all gone off too? Are we still dieting? :cry:


----------



## dizzyisacow

yeah wheres everyone?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I am still here! Sirry girls, been a little sidetracked last few weeks:dohh: Back on it now though...! 

ok let week 7 begin...!


----------



## mandaa1220

I really want to step up on the weight loss... My mom has almost lost as much weight as me and I need to beat her :rofl:

any tips to help increase weight loss again?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

mandaa1220 said:


> I really want to step up on the weight loss... My mom has almost lost as much weight as me and I need to beat her :rofl:
> 
> any tips to help increase weight loss again?

Here you Manda...have a read through this:


Spoiler
*14 ways to speed up your weightloss*

* 1. Exercise with more intensity or exercise harder*
For example - If you can't lose weight walking at 3 mph then try walking faster at 3.5 mph or try walking up a hill to increase intensity and even though you may have lost weight in the beginning doing simple weight loss activities like walking...
*You may HAVE TOO exercise with more intensity to lose weight* by switching over to more advanced weight loss activities like Intervals or other weight loss workouts to lose your last 10, 20, or maybe even 30 pounds and...
If you don't want to Exercise with more intensity to break out of your weight loss plateau - You can...
* 2. Do a different exercise at least every 3 weeks...*
If you've been doing the same exercise everyday - then over time... YOU & YOUR body will get used to the same exercise you're doing and you'll burn less calories making you lose less weight so... 
You need to trick your body into losing weight again by doing a different  weight loss exercise or a  new weight loss workout at least every 3 weeks _(or every week or even everyday)_ and here's a real world example of how this works...
I knew a lady who lost 25 lbs.  walking on a treadmill everyday but after about 2 months she stopped losing weight so I told her to start doing something different like the Elliptical machine and she lost 7 pounds in her first 2 weeks after switching over to the Elliptical machine and...
*You may lose weight even faster* if you do a different  weight loss exercise each time you workout _(instead of waiting at least 3 weeks)_ and if you don't want to do a different exercise to break out of your weight loss plateau - You can...
Basically - If you're not losing weight anymore by walking for 30 minutes... Then you need to start walking for 45 minutes and...
Once you get to a point where you're not losing weight doing the same exercise for 60-to-90 minutes - You'll then need to Exercise harder and/or Do a Different exercise _ (See #1 & #2 above)_ and...
If you don't want to exercise longer to break out of your weight loss plateau - You can...
*4. Do your exercises more often*
Basically - If you're walking 2 times a week and not losing weight... Then you need to start walking 3-to-5 times a week or walk everyday and another way you can break out of your weight loss plateau is to...
*5. Workout twice a day*
If you have time... You can workout twice a day to increase your metabolism by  working out in the morning on an empty stomach to burn more fat and then working out again in the evening and...
You don't have to workout in the morning & the evening only - You can workout at lunch and after dinner or.... Look at fast weight loss tip #1 and See How to lose weight at home and just so you'll know...
Many Celebrities, Athletes, Bodybuilders, & Models workout twice a day to help them lose their last few pounds of fat to make them look their very best.
*6. Do any combination of Numbers 1-thru-5 above*
*7. Make sure you're eating right to lose weight*
Look at the first part of  What to do if you can't lose weight to see the exact steps you need to take to start eating right and if you're already eating right - then...
*8. You need to eat less*
If you lost 10 pounds eating 1800 calories a day then you may need to eat 1700 calories or lower to break out of your weight loss plateau and lose weight faster because...
Your body needs less & less calories to maintain your NEW weight after losing weight so that means... You'll need to eat less _(even less than what you ate to lose weight at first) _to keep losing weight and...
This is why the 50 pound weight loss plan here has you eating less calories every time you lose 10 pounds but...
You don't want to go extremely low and eat below 1000-to-1200 calories _(see #9 & _  _See why VLCD don't always work_) and...
If you are at a point where you really can't eat less - Rely on numbers 1-thur-5, #12 & #14 to break out of your weight loss plateau or...
*9. Get your Carb, Protein, and Fat ratios in check*
You may be eating too many carbs or too little carbs or too much protein etc. so go here to see to figure out the best carb, protein and fat ratio for you. 
* 10. Get off your Very Low Calorie Diet (VLCD):*
If you've been on a VLCD or been eating less than 1200 calories per day for a long time - Your metabolism will slow down and go into 'survival or starvation mode' to help you survive on the low amount of calories you're eating and this causes you to stop losing weight so... To break out of your weight loss plateau after having your metabolism slowed down by a VLCD - You need to eat more & *follow these 4 steps to speed your metabolism back up again so you can keep losing weight...*
*Step #1:*
Type in your weight here: and then...  

*Step #2:*
You want to slowly add 50-to-100 calories extra to your VLCD each day until you get up to total calories per day and then...

*Step #3:*
You want to eat FIVE -to- calorie meals every 3 hours _(which is -to- calories per day)_ to keep tricking your body's metabolism to prevent it from slowing down and going into 'survival or starvation mode' and finally...

*Step #4:*
Make sure you continue to do weight loss exercises to also increase your metabolism and to also prevent any drastic weight gains as you're eating more to get out of 'survival or starvation mode'

* 11. Eat 5 smaller meals instead of 3 bigger meals *
When you eat 5 smaller meals _plus eat more proteins, fruits and vegetables in those small meals -_ You'll burn way more calories compared to when you were eating 3 big meals because...


You're body will spend more time burning more calories by digesting more meals containing mostly protein, fruits and vegetables and...
This will prevent your metabolism from dropping too much preventing any weight loss plateaus so...
 Go here to see how many calories you need to eat in each of your 5 small meals.
 * 12. Increase the amount of proteins & raw vegetables you eat *
Keep eating the right amount of calories to lose weight but make sure at least 30-to-50% of your total calories come from protein and raw vegetables to speed up weight loss and The reason why this works is because...
Your body burns the most calories when digesting high protein foods like lean meats, nuts, see more... and high fiber foods like vegetables making your metabolism burn fat faster (see fast weight tips #4, #6 & #7)
* 13. You may be gaining muscle while losing fat* 
If you're starting to look better, look slimmer or if your clothes fit better even though you're weight loss scale says you haven't lost any weight then the GOOD NEWS is...
You're losing ugly body fat while gaining or maintaining the sexy muscles you have and this is a good thing because...
You shouldn't worry about NOT losing 10 pounds when you look 10 pounds slimmer because of the fat you burned and the muscle you've gained.
* 14. Be patient *
Go here to See how fast you can really lose weight but remember this...
The closer you are to your weight loss goal - The longer it's going to take to lose your last 10, 20, or even 30 pounds and...
The further away you are to your weight loss goal and/or the more overweight you are - the faster you can expect to lose weight at the start of any  weight loss program but whenever you hit a weight loss plateau...
 Do one of the first 11 things or a combination of the first 11 things on this page to break out of your weight loss plateau and wait at least 2-to-3 weeks to see if the first 9 tips on this page helped.


----------



## mandaa1220

xxxjacxxx said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> I really want to step up on the weight loss... My mom has almost lost as much weight as me and I need to beat her :rofl:
> 
> any tips to help increase weight loss again?
> 
> Here you Manda...have a read through this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> *14 ways to speed up your weightloss*
> 
> * 1. Exercise with more intensity or exercise harder*
> For example - If you can't lose weight walking at 3 mph then try walking faster at 3.5 mph or try walking up a hill to increase intensity and even though you may have lost weight in the beginning doing simple weight loss activities like walking...
> *You may HAVE TOO exercise with more intensity to lose weight* by switching over to more advanced weight loss activities like Intervals or other weight loss workouts to lose your last 10, 20, or maybe even 30 pounds and...
> If you don't want to Exercise with more intensity to break out of your weight loss plateau - You can...
> * 2. Do a different exercise at least every 3 weeks...*
> If you've been doing the same exercise everyday - then over time... YOU & YOUR body will get used to the same exercise you're doing and you'll burn less calories making you lose less weight so...
> You need to trick your body into losing weight again by doing a different  weight loss exercise or a  new weight loss workout at least every 3 weeks _(or every week or even everyday)_ and here's a real world example of how this works...
> I knew a lady who lost 25 lbs.  walking on a treadmill everyday but after about 2 months she stopped losing weight so I told her to start doing something different like the Elliptical machine and she lost 7 pounds in her first 2 weeks after switching over to the Elliptical machine and...
> *You may lose weight even faster* if you do a different   weight loss exercise each time you workout _(instead of waiting at least 3 weeks)_ and if you don't want to do a different exercise to break out of your weight loss plateau - You can...
> Basically - If you're not losing weight anymore by walking for 30 minutes... Then you need to start walking for 45 minutes and...
> Once you get to a point where you're not losing weight doing the same exercise for 60-to-90 minutes - You'll then need to Exercise harder and/or Do a Different exercise _ (See #1 & #2 above)_ and...
> If you don't want to exercise longer to break out of your weight loss plateau - You can...
> *4. Do your exercises more often*
> Basically - If you're walking 2 times a week and not losing weight... Then you need to start walking 3-to-5 times a week or walk everyday and another way you can break out of your weight loss plateau is to...
> *5. Workout twice a day*
> If you have time... You can workout twice a day to increase your metabolism by  working out in the morning on an empty stomach to burn more fat and then working out again in the evening and...
> You don't have to workout in the morning & the evening only - You can workout at lunch and after dinner or.... Look at fast weight loss tip #1 and See How to lose weight at home and just so you'll know...
> Many Celebrities, Athletes, Bodybuilders, & Models workout twice a day to help them lose their last few pounds of fat to make them look their very best.
> *6. Do any combination of Numbers 1-thru-5 above*
> *7. Make sure you're eating right to lose weight*
> Look at the first part of  What to do if you can't lose weight to see the exact steps you need to take to start eating right and if you're already eating right - then...
> *8. You need to eat less*
> If you lost 10 pounds eating 1800 calories a day then you may need to eat 1700 calories or lower to break out of your weight loss plateau and lose weight faster because...
> Your body needs less & less calories to maintain your NEW weight after losing weight so that means... You'll need to eat less _(even less than what you ate to lose weight at first) _to keep losing weight and...
> This is why the 50 pound weight loss plan here has you eating less calories every time you lose 10 pounds but...
> You don't want to go extremely low and eat below 1000-to-1200 calories _(see #9 & _  _See why VLCD don't always work_) and...
> If you are at a point where you really can't eat less - Rely on numbers 1-thur-5, #12 & #14 to break out of your weight loss plateau or...
> *9. Get your Carb, Protein, and Fat ratios in check*
> You may be eating too many carbs or too little carbs or too much protein etc. so go here to see to figure out the best carb, protein and fat ratio for you.
> * 10. Get off your Very Low Calorie Diet (VLCD):*
> If you've been on a VLCD or been eating less than 1200 calories per day for a long time - Your metabolism will slow down and go into 'survival or starvation mode' to help you survive on the low amount of calories you're eating and this causes you to stop losing weight so... To break out of your weight loss plateau after having your metabolism slowed down by a VLCD - You need to eat more & *follow these 4 steps to speed your metabolism back up again so you can keep losing weight...*
> *Step #1:*
> Type in your weight here: and then...
> 
> *Step #2:*
> You want to slowly add 50-to-100 calories extra to your VLCD each day until you get up to total calories per day and then...
> 
> *Step #3:*
> You want to eat FIVE -to- calorie meals every 3 hours _(which is -to- calories per day)_ to keep tricking your body's metabolism to prevent it from slowing down and going into 'survival or starvation mode' and finally...
> 
> *Step #4:*
> Make sure you continue to do weight loss exercises to also increase your metabolism and to also prevent any drastic weight gains as you're eating more to get out of 'survival or starvation mode'
> 
> * 11. Eat 5 smaller meals instead of 3 bigger meals *
> When you eat 5 smaller meals _plus eat more proteins, fruits and vegetables in those small meals -_ You'll burn way more calories compared to when you were eating 3 big meals because...
> 
> 
> You're body will spend more time burning more calories by digesting more meals containing mostly protein, fruits and vegetables and...
> This will prevent your metabolism from dropping too much preventing any weight loss plateaus so...
> Go here to see how many calories you need to eat in each of your 5 small meals.
> * 12. Increase the amount of proteins & raw vegetables you eat *
> Keep eating the right amount of calories to lose weight but make sure at least 30-to-50% of your total calories come from protein and raw vegetables to speed up weight loss and The reason why this works is because...
> Your body burns the most calories when digesting high protein foods like lean meats, nuts, see more... and high fiber foods like vegetables making your metabolism burn fat faster (see fast weight tips #4, #6 & #7)
> * 13. You may be gaining muscle while losing fat*
> If you're starting to look better, look slimmer or if your clothes fit better even though you're weight loss scale says you haven't lost any weight then the GOOD NEWS is...
> You're losing ugly body fat while gaining or maintaining the sexy muscles you have and this is a good thing because...
> You shouldn't worry about NOT losing 10 pounds when you look 10 pounds slimmer because of the fat you burned and the muscle you've gained.
> * 14. Be patient *
> Go here to See how fast you can really lose weight but remember this...
> The closer you are to your weight loss goal - The longer it's going to take to lose your last 10, 20, or even 30 pounds and...
> The further away you are to your weight loss goal and/or the more overweight you are - the faster you can expect to lose weight at the start of any  weight loss program but whenever you hit a weight loss plateau...
> Do one of the first 11 things or a combination of the first 11 things on this page to break out of your weight loss plateau and wait at least 2-to-3 weeks to see if the first 9 tips on this page helped.Click to expand...

No, I haven't seen it! Thanks for sharing!!! :happydance:


----------



## mandaa1220

Read through it and it's helpful... I've been increasing my incline and speed on the treadmill. The thing is that I don't want to stop doing the treadmill, as at my gym, the treadmills have personal TV's to watch and it makes me exercise for so much longer. I need to find some exercises for my lower back fat as well, since my stomach is starting to flatten out, but I have that muffin top look that's so gross!


----------



## dizzyisacow

lets post pics of our goals/inspiration

https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/9743/1jeanshorts0315jpg.jpg


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Christ Dizzy I wish! I'd need to go on that show 'ultimate makeover' or something to even begin to look like that! haha!


----------



## dizzyisacow

lol no one can look exactly like someone else unless they are twins! i just think she has a great body, but i seriously cant find my exact want to be body. actually my old picture is my exact motivation! lol when i was 15 ....


----------



## dizzyisacow

oooh i love how my suggestion was took!! now we have 3 ladies getting places!! well done girls!! :D


----------



## Kimboowee

I put on 0.75lbs this week haha!


----------



## LaDY

Woohoo!!...i didnt realise until now that i was one of the losers of the weeks!! x


----------



## Charlotteee

Can i join?? xx


----------



## dizzyisacow

yes charlotee!!!! just post your weight and how much you want to lose :D


----------



## Becky

Someone give me up the bum please x


----------



## Charlotteee

Okay my starting weight is 166lbs. I've been trying to lose weight for 2 weeks now. Week 1 i lost 3lbs and week 2 i gained 2lbs. I want to lose 26lb all together :)


----------



## shanka

well done ladies xx


----------



## mandaa1220

I wish there was more time in the day. I would be so much more ahead in the weight loss!! I find it stressful trying to find time for my classes, homework, and 2 jobs as well as going to the gym an making sure I eat the right amount! 

I think I need something to increase my energy, any suggestions?


----------



## shanka

lost 5lb this week ladies :happydance::happydance:
another 1lb and thts 2 stone in 6 weeks woop woop xx:thumbup:


----------



## dizzyisacow

is it just me or is weigh in ever day? how do whole weeks go by without me even noticing?! GGAAAH

well done shanka! WHAT DIet you doing? please dont say cb!


----------



## Charlotteee

Well i weighed myself last night and i lost another 1lb. Not gonna weigh in again now till monday :) xx


----------



## baboo

well done ladies! I'll weigh in tommorow, I'm hoping for a 1-2lb loss as I've been quite good this week.
xx


----------



## shanka

im doin cambridge dizzy xx


----------



## helen1234

i lost 1/4lb lol, i was naughty though so cant expect anything better.


----------



## helen1234

i lost 1/4lb lol, i was naughty though so cant expect anything better.


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hmm Ive lost another 1lb but have been terrible all week, but really good and did circuit last night. Still been going to that twice a week, sometimes once! SO all good.
think that makes me 130lbs now?


----------



## dizzyisacow

i think we should ban cambridge dieters from here. you all lose too much! :D im never gonna win!


----------



## ArticBaby

I lost 1 lb this week :thumbup:

Still good, at least I didnt gain :happydance:


----------



## shanka

dizzyisacow said:


> i think we should ban cambridge dieters from here. you all lose too much! :D im never gonna win!

:rofl::rofl:

wat diet u doin dizzy?


----------



## netty

i lost 1lb this week - better than i thought
had a rough weekend last weekend as was away but been good all week

1/2 lb off my stone - was quietly hoping to have lost my stone this week!!

never mind 13.5lb loss in total so far


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Some fab losses girls, keep it up!!!

I will update later on, unless vici gets there first.


----------



## helen1234

i lost 1/4lb this week :)


----------



## baboo

I lost 3lbs this week!


----------



## dizzyisacow

shanka said:


> dizzyisacow said:
> 
> 
> i think we should ban cambridge dieters from here. you all lose too much! :D im never gonna win!
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> wat diet u doin dizzy?Click to expand...

my diet lol!
i lost a stone so far (a pound away)
somedays i eat pizza and somedays i dont eat at all.
i wish i could do cambridge but cant afford it :(


----------



## Vici

Sorry i've been MIA ladies, been away at the inlaws :D

Massive well done for all your losses :D Will update now x


----------



## Vici

Updated to here girls :) 

I'm not going to keep PMing those who don't weigh in so if someone goes 2 weeks without weighing (unless they say they're not going to) i'll add them into a spoiler for a few weeks before deleting them :)


----------



## Vici

sam*~*louize said:


> Hmm Ive lost another 1lb but have been terrible all week, but really good and did circuit last night. Still been going to that twice a week, sometimes once! SO all good.
> think that makes me 130lbs now?

Yep, it sure does :)



Charlotteee said:


> Okay my starting weight is 166lbs. I've been trying to lose weight for 2 weeks now. Week 1 i lost 3lbs and week 2 i gained 2lbs. I want to lose 26lb all together :)

Have added you in hun, welcome aboard :D I have put you on a Monday weighing, but if you want Fridays, let me know :)


----------



## shanka

dizzyisacow said:


> shanka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzyisacow said:
> 
> 
> i think we should ban cambridge dieters from here. you all lose too much! :D im never gonna win!
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> wat diet u doin dizzy?Click to expand...
> 
> my diet lol!
> i lost a stone so far (a pound away)
> somedays i eat pizza and somedays i dont eat at all.
> i wish i could do cambridge but cant afford it :(Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:
it is expensive
i'm sure there is another diet similar to cambridge but is cheaper


----------



## mandaa1220

I didn't weigh in this week, as it was OH's 21st birthday and the week has been so hectic and stressful. I probably had a small loss, but we'll find out when I weigh in next week. Please don't take me off the list, just couldn't make it to a scale in time this week. I hope everyones continuing to do well - I'm going to Florida in less than 2 weeks now, am hoping to be down 3 more pounds by then :shock:


----------



## RJ01

No loss for me this week been a bit naughty but at least it wasn't a gain :wacko:


----------



## LaDY

2lb lost :) x


----------



## dizzyisacow

no loss. F_M_L just refer to me as mrs failure.


----------



## sapphire20

1lb Gain :(


----------



## xxxjacxxx

2lbs loss for me :D


----------



## Charlotteee

1lb for mee :) x


----------



## mandaa1220

To get things talking a bit more once again... I know that a lot of you are gaining or staying the same and are disappointed. What are the things that you think are holding you down or that you need assistance with? Maybe we can help eachother through the struggles of weightloss instead of just weighing in each week. We can do it girls!!

My main struggle is the dining hall at school... the french fries (chips for you English peeps!) I've avoided them, but I feel tempted. Plus I gave in about a week ago and ate pizza a few times and feel so guilty, but I'm back on track at the moment.

What works for me? Picturing myself in my bikini in Florida in a week and a half looking obese :rofl:


----------



## ArticBaby

Hey mandaa1220:hi:

I know...seems quiet on this board here :wacko:.

What excercises are you doing to get in shape?

I see your going to visit Florida......what city?

We use to live in central florida near orlando for almost 20 years. 

My workouts are mostly.....the treadmill, spin bike and the wii fit. Yepp lots of cardio :thumbup:

What keeps me motivated is just seeing the scale drop, and my jeans :thumbup:

Hang in there, keep up the good work :hugs:


----------



## mandaa1220

ArticBaby said:


> Hey mandaa1220:hi:
> 
> I know...seems quiet on this board here :wacko:.
> 
> What excercises are you doing to get in shape?
> 
> I see your going to visit Florida......what city?
> 
> We use to live in central florida near orlando for almost 20 years.
> 
> My workouts are mostly.....the treadmill, spin bike and the wii fit. Yepp lots of cardio :thumbup:
> 
> What keeps me motivated is just seeing the scale drop, and my jeans :thumbup:
> 
> Hang in there, keep up the good work :hugs:

A response! Wooo!
I'm going to Ft. Lauderdale with my friend for spring break in about a week and a half. When I've been going to the gym I'm doing mostly treadmill on high inclines about 10-15 incline and a fast walking pace - makes me sweat like no other. I've recently incorporated the elliptical a bit too though! Cardio as well!!

As lame as it sounds... I feel my butt and upper thighs tighetning up. I really didn't want to lose all of my butt weight first so I've been trying to do exercises that will strengthen those muscles :rofl:


----------



## Becky

I lost 0.5lb x


----------



## Kimboowee

I sts this week x


----------



## nessajane

sts for me x


----------



## mandaa1220

Lost 0.7 of a lb. NOT HAPPY.


----------



## ArticBaby

mandaa1220 said:


> Lost 0.7 of a lb. NOT HAPPY.

At least its a lost not a gain :thumbup:

Dont be so hard on yourself.

Thats a good number on your bmi :thumbup:, (wish that was mine)


----------



## dizzyisacow

whats sts?


----------



## Abigailly

Is it possible to join now? Well pretend I joined on Monday? 
Been on a weight loss journey the past 2 months.


----------



## Becky

dizzyisacow said:


> whats sts?

stayed the same!

(Im guessing) x


----------



## mandaa1220

ArticBaby said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> Lost 0.7 of a lb. NOT HAPPY.
> 
> At least its a lost not a gain :thumbup:
> 
> Dont be so hard on yourself.
> 
> Thats a good number on your bmi :thumbup:, (wish that was mine)Click to expand...

Thanks hun... I know it shouldn't bother me so much, but it does :rofl:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Good luck girlies!


----------



## Vici

Sorry i've not been posting girls, fell off the wagon i'm afriad! Put on 2lbs this week and it's through now ones fault but my own.

I really need to get myself motivated!! I'll get the thread updated this morning xxx


----------



## netty

I have lost further 1lb

Total loss in now 1 stone and 1/2 LB
YAY over a stone gone!!


----------



## mandaa1220

netty said:


> I have lost further 1lb
> 
> Total loss in now 1 stone and 1/2 LB
> YAY over a stone gone!!

Congratssss wellll done


----------



## LaDY

2lbs gone! x


----------



## baboo

I lost 3lbs this week! Only 4lbs to my goal!
xx


----------



## ArticBaby

No loss
No gain 

No problem :nope:

I was gonna cheat, eat out today anyway. 

Gotta step things up :thumbup:


----------



## RJ01

0.5lb off for me this week getting there slowly but surely. 
7 weeks for my holiday hope I get close at least.


----------



## shanka

4lb off 4 me this week 
31lb gone now woop woop!!!!


----------



## Vici

Sorry girls, got a poorly baby! Hoping Jac can do some updating, if not i'll try and sqeeze it in tomorrow as we've got an end of month calculation to do :D:D


----------



## dizzyisacow

not weighing this week. also got poorly baby and havent been home much.


----------



## Kimboowee

1.5 off this week x


----------



## Pinkgirl

only 1lb this week! 
better than nothing but no surprise
x


----------



## Charlotteee

Lost nother half a pound. My total loss now should be 2.5 lbs xx


----------



## helen1234

forgot to update this week, i out *1lb* on oopsie


----------



## cooney

I lost 8 more lbs. :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey. 

Sorry i aint been around much, iv had a bad few weeks.
I was starting fresh this week but my period due so i doubt be good 1. 

No more loss's from me though, had gain's but working on that. 

Well done to everyone, keep up the good work.


----------



## dizzyisacow

cooney said:


> I lost 8 more lbs. :thumbup:

:shock:=D&gt;[-(
well done! so jealous:flower:


----------



## Vici

Updated first page completely girls :) 

Massive well done to Shanka for being loser of the month with a fabulous loss of 17lbs!!

We collectivly lost 115.7 lbs (please bear in mind that about 10 people only weighed in on week 5 and then not again!!) which is 8.27 stone!!! That is fantastic girls, well done :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I have now taken off all those who haven't weighed in since the beginning of Feb and will do the same next month for all those that dont' weigh in in March :) If you have been taken off and want readding please just shout :D

Thnka you so much to all you girls who carried on weighing in despite my lack of updating - its been a rough few weeks but I promise I will keep it all updated now. If any of the total weightlosses are wrong, please shout :D


----------



## Kimboowee

Well done Shanka! 

My loss will be quite a decent one this week wooopwooopp!!!


----------



## Becky

Right I think im going to give up! I dont think I can do it anymore x


----------



## helen1234

i lost 3lb this week :yipee::yipee:

well done shani (shanka) 

you can really tell you've lost now, you go girl :) xxxx


----------



## Vici

Kimboowee said:


> Well done Shanka!
> 
> My loss will be quite a decent one this week wooopwooopp!!!

Oooo, you been sneaking a look? x



Becky said:


> Right I think im going to give up! I dont think I can do it anymore x

You've done so so well babe, whats up?



helen1234 said:


> i lost 3lb this week :yipee::yipee:
> 
> well done shani (shanka)
> 
> you can really tell you've lost now, you go girl :) xxxx

Massive well done hun :D


----------



## sam*~*louize

wow! well done girls! some bloody fab losses! Becky you only got 6lb to go. So even to maintain what youve lost is fab hun!


----------



## Kimboowee

Vici said:


> Kimboowee said:
> 
> 
> Well done Shanka!
> 
> My loss will be quite a decent one this week wooopwooopp!!!
> 
> Oooo, you been sneaking a look? x
> 
> 
> 
> Becky said:
> 
> 
> Right I think im going to give up! I dont think I can do it anymore xClick to expand...
> 
> You've done so so well babe, whats up?
> 
> 
> 
> helen1234 said:
> 
> 
> i lost 3lb this week :yipee::yipee:
> 
> well done shani (shanka)
> 
> you can really tell you've lost now, you go girl :) xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Massive well done hun :DClick to expand...

Just a sneaky little one - after Day 1 lol, but im not jumping back on until WI now =]


----------



## Vici

I'm gutted - 2lb on :cry: Been pretty good this week although I suppose I did only start back on it a few days ago!! And the witch has just left so maybe. God this is stressing me out!!!


----------



## netty

another 1lb off this week.
Still very slow but not gains at all!!!!

Really must start exercising to try and get it to shift quicker!!

well done everyone on their losses

you have been through a really stressful time vici and only a few days back on so persevere it will happen again!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

I confused as to what week ive done what lol! But im 9st5 now, which is 126lbs +5lbs = 131lbs. 

was 136lbs which was 9stone 10. so total loss 5lbs. must have put 1 on somewhere lol!


----------



## dizzyisacow

blergh. i suck. why bother dieting if im just gonna lose 4 pound a month. missing chocolate :( :( :( :( :( :(


----------



## RJ01

0.5lb off for me today I'm at the half way mark now 5 weeks until holiday would love another half a stone. x


----------



## baboo

Hi Girls! Congratulations on your losses! I lost 1lb this week, only 3 to go until I am at my goal!
x


----------



## baboo

Hi Girls! Congratulations on your losses! I lost 1lb this week, only 3 to go until I am at my goal!
x


----------



## ArticBaby

No loss :shrug:

Been stressfull week :wacko:

At least its not a gain :thumbup:


----------



## Donna35

Hi sorry girls I've had no internet the last few weeks (we moved house) so haven't been able to update my weight loss. If possible can I please get put back up on the list.

Ooh almost forgot - lost 3pounds this week:happydance:


----------



## Elli21

Ok, i lost my way when i quit smoking. 
But im back on as of today!!

I weighed in today at 14stone and 10lbs.
(last time i was on this thread i was 15stone 4lbs. - but that was about 5 weeks ago)

So my starting weight is 14stone 10lbs.
I want to lose 4stone so my target weight is 10stone 10lbs.

Could i be readded to the list please?? xxxxx


----------



## Kimboowee

I dont get weighed til wednesday now!


----------



## Charlotteee

STS :growlmad: x


----------



## Becky

Well done on all your weight losses girls! 

Im still really struggling my body doesnt seem to want to shift anymore :( x


----------



## sapphire20

I have officially given up iv lost 6 lbs but cant seem to shift anymore, so giving up for the moment, going to try and keep to this weight though, so you can take me of the list, Hope you girls all reach your goals...good luck!


----------



## Kimboowee

13lbs off for me this week!


----------



## Charlotteee

HOW?! What diet you on kim x


----------



## Kimboowee

Charlotteee said:


> HOW?! What diet you on kim x

Cambridge x


----------



## Charlotteee

I really wanna try it. Is it hard? x


----------



## Kimboowee

Charlotteee said:


> I really wanna try it. Is it hard? x

Im not gonna lie the first few days are a killer - but its so worth it. Its making me not wanna cheat, I don't wanna have to start again and go through that!


----------



## Charlotteee

I've emailed someone about it yesterday, but she hasnt got back to me. I really want to do it, but i dont think i can afford it x


----------



## Kimboowee

It can be expensive - but we took into account all the nights out and takeaways we used to have and thats where we've saved money


----------



## RJ01

Lost 0.5lbs this week god this slow got mothers day on Sunday and I'm going for a meal so going to have to be extra good.
Well done Kim that's a fab amount of weight loss.


----------



## netty

well not changed anything but managed to lose 1 and 3/4 pound this week.

Starting weight was 11st 2.

I am now 9st 12.8 and original target was 9st 7 but as it is still coming off slowly will aim for 9st 2!

weight this week is 138.8lb vici 

well done everyone else


----------



## sam*~*louize

sam*~*louize said:


> I confused as to what week ive done what lol! But im 9st5 now, which is 126lbs +5lbs = 131lbs.
> 
> was 136lbs which was 9stone 10. so total loss 5lbs. must have put 1 on somewhere lol!


9 stone 5 last week, lost 2lb this week, down to 9stone 3 129lbs

Dropped my 7lbs as wanted, so I'll hang around keeping an eye on you all but will leave weigh in for a bit now. Im still doing circuit training once/twice a week :)

KEEP GOING GIRLIES! Don't slack, get that exercise going too, it's warming up now! It get's easier in summer!


----------



## shanka

sorry ladies not weighed in the last two weeks been busy moving home and making sure harley got settled in to the new house back on it this week


----------



## baboo

lost 1lb this week and to be honest I think I'm done now lol. Good luck to everyone else with their weightloss!
xx


----------



## Donna35

Lost 2lb this week


----------



## dizzyisacow

sorry i havent been around lately.
remove my name from the list :) thanks. but the competition is too much for me. id rather stop weighing altogether. but im sticking to my diet.


----------



## Becky

I lost 2.5lbs this week x


----------



## Kimboowee

Lost 4lbs this week


----------



## Donna35

Will I be able to get my name readded on here please? As I said already I couldn't help not being able to be online for a few weeks as we moved and we were waiting for broadband to be installed. If not then ok but please let me know, thanks xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Come on girls get this thread revived!!!!

How we all doing....?


----------



## Becky

sam*~*louize said:


> Come on girls get this thread revived!!!!
> 
> How we all doing....?

I feel fantastic! Been trying loads of new SW recipes and varrying my diet alot more as I was getting into a bit of a rut! 

I'm actually wearing a size (wait for it) 6 skirt today :happydance: not sure how the button will hold up after my lunch though lol 

How are you getting on? x


----------



## Charlotteee

Im not doing to good :dohh:
I just cant motivate myself. Starting CD tomorrow i think though :happydance: x


----------



## sam*~*louize

Size 6 :shock: Jesssus go you!! I'm ok, still at circuit and maintaining weight. I didnt have heaps to lose, so i'm happy where I am! Been a little picky this week :witch:


----------



## Vici

Sorry girls, after promising to keep the thread updated I proceeded to go get ill :( Been really pants but on the plus side - i have lost 7lbs :D Was 10lbs but since i started eating/drinking again obviously the fluid has returned. Will do a whole last week update later xx


----------



## netty

I have lost 1lb this week.

yestaerday i had a sneaky weigh in and it looked like i had lost 2.5lb but back to only 1 lb loss today:dohh:


----------



## RJ01

1lb for me this week. x


----------



## LaDY

Haven't been online to update, in the last few weeks i have lost 3lb...not bad i dont think! x


----------



## Kimboowee

6lbs gone for me this week


----------



## Charlotteee

I dont know how much i've put on, but i'm now 11st 13lb and have started CD today :thumbup:


----------



## Becky

I stayed the same! 

Good luck on CD Charlotteee x


----------



## RedRose19

hiya could i join in :D just joined ww on monday :D and my start weight was 166lbs and i want to lose 40 lbs i weigh in every monday so my first update will be monday 29th


----------



## shanka

lost 6 lbs this week woop wooop
only 1/2lb 4 last week


----------



## netty

only 1/2lb loss this week
but af due anytime


----------



## RJ01

2lb off for me this week that's my stone off just half a stone to go.
Going to treat myself to some easter egg tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## Kimboowee

RJ01 said:


> 2lb off for me this week that's my stone off just half a stone to go.
> Going to treat myself to some easter egg tonight. :thumbup:

Yum yum!!!


----------



## RJ01

ha ha feel a bit sick now :sick:
You doing well girl that's a fab amount of weight loss.
Well done everyone so far :thumbup:


----------



## CapitalChick

Hi there
I'm wondering if I can get in on the action of this list.
Here's a little bit about me. 
I joined weight watchers this week. I have a ton of weight to lose...realistically...about 70 pounds. But I'm aiming for 30 before we TTC our second child, so I'm hoping we can put that down as my first goal.

My starting weight is...GULP....214. I want to get down to somewhere between 185-190 before we TTC. After the second baby, I'll want to drop more.

Thanks!! My next weigh in is on Thursday.


----------



## cooney

If you could update me, I lost 12 lbs this past month. :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

could i be added :flower: I lost 3 lbs this week and my starting weight was 166 thanks :D


----------



## RJ01

Wow it's so quiet on here now. :sleep:


----------



## Kimboowee

I know! I put my name down for the Fat Busters group aswell, there seems to be a bit more action that side!


----------



## Vici

TBH, i think its better if we all go over there. Theres so few of us left now that are weighing in every week its seems pointless now. What do you all think? x


----------



## RJ01

Where is fat busters?


----------



## Vici

In the groups section I think x


----------



## CapitalChick

I was hoping for a much larger weight loss in my first week of weight watchers, but since we celebrated Passover and had FOUR HUGE family meals, a 2.5 pound weight loss isn't so bad, I guess.

So that's me, registering my weight: 2.5 pounds lost. 22.5 pounds to go before I can TTC.


----------



## LaDY

Another 3lb gone!!


----------



## Becky

mehhhh - that is all! x


----------



## Charlotteee

I quit lol x


----------



## suzanne108

To those talking about fat busters, I asked them if I could join and no one replied to me :blush: which is how I ended up here!! But you're talking about moving to fat busters :dohh:

I'm gonna try the weight watchers support thread! x


----------



## jennifer89

Is It Too Late To Join? x


----------



## scottishgal89

can i join?
i havent seen this this thread before.

starting weight 12stone 4lbs
would like to lose 2stone 4lbs

anyone tried atkins diet? any advice?

:thumbup:


----------



## daniandbaby

I would like to join

I dont have any scales I think I am about 13 stones will buy scales tommorow.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey! So sorry not been around or updated on my losses just dont have much time to get online. 

Well done to everyone else!

My start weight on first page were 226lb am now 208.5 
Almost at half way. 

I started slim fast on thursday, going fine :)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Amy-Lea

Is it too late for me to join?

Start weight: 196lb
Goal weight: 154lb

Doing the slimming world plan.


----------



## sam*~*louize

As far as i know hun, noone was keeping up to date with weights, and lot of people dropped out, so noone doing this group now :(


----------

